#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  В учении Будды изначально не было ничего религиозного.

## Chikara

Пришел к пониманию того, что в просветлении Будды не было ничего религиозного. Четыре истины, которые он открыл не содержат в себе ничего сверхъестественного и божественного, эти истины просто естественная и бесприпятственная необходимость существования человечества. Религия была примешана к его учению после его смерти. Считаю, что религия просто способствовала сохранению его учения до наших дней. Некоторые буддийские школы пронизаны этим в большей степени, другие в меньшей, но суть учения у них одна. Поздние религиозные вкрапления в Учение не считаю отрицательным явлением, т.к. умы и традиции у людей разные, и не стоит на этом излишне обострять внимание. У кого какие мнения?

Р.S. Если тема не будет плодотворной и перейдет как часто бывает во флуд, то закрою ее немедлено, можете открывать свой двойник этой темы и там флудить, поэтому прошу участников форума в данной теме не торопиться со своими мыслями-скакунами).

Продолжу свою мысль. Доводы того, что в учении Будды изначально не было ничего религиозного:
1. Будда - это живой исторический персонаж, который на собственном опыте путем долгих поисков чуть не приведшим его к преждевременной смерти нашел ответы на вполне естественные мучавшие его вопросы относительно природы человеческого существования в обществе (рождения, жизни, постоянной борьбы живых существ, желаний, продолжения рода и семьи, недолговечности материального благополучия и здоровой молодости, неминуемой болезни, старости и смерти). Эти вопросы являются земными и актуальными и в наше время, то есть они не являлись мистическими, а были естественными для человека и направленными на поиск морально-психического удовлетворения ищущего ума. 
2. Просветление Будды носит не религиозный, а практический характер.
3. Четыре открытые истины Будды и восьмисоставной путь доступны для понимания и реализуемы обычным человеком.
4. Просветление не дает человеку обретения сверхъестественных способностей и направлено не на это, просветление можно рассматривать как морально-психическое совершенствование человека.
5. Учение Будды адресовано человеку для осмысления, понимания и реализации пока есть возможность сегодня, а не завтра, так как будущее неясно и неопределенно.

----------

Андрик (10.02.2014), Влад К (23.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Ойрат (17.11.2013), Сергей Ч (17.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## Виджай

Хотя идея перерождений немножко религиозна

----------

Tong Po (17.11.2013), Бхусуку (19.11.2013), Тао (18.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Пришел к пониманию того, что в просветлении Будды не было ничего религиозного. Четыре истины, которые он открыл не содержат в себе ничего сверхъестественного и божественного, эти истины просто естественная и бесприпятственная необходимость существования человечества. Религия была примешана к его учению после его смерти. Считаю, что религия просто способствовала сохранению его учения до наших дней. Некоторые буддийские школы пронизаны этим в большей степени, другие в меньшей, но суть учения у них одна. Поздние религиозные вкрапления в Учение не считаю отрицательным явлением, т.к. умы и традиции у людей разные, и не стоит на этом излишне обострять внимание. У кого какие мнения?
> 
> Р.S. Если тема не будет плодотворной и перейдет как часто бывает во флуд, то закрою ее немедлено, можете открывать свой двойник этой темы и там флудить, поэтому прошу участников форума в данной теме не торопиться со своими мыслями-скакунами).


Смотря что называть "религиозностью".

----------

Тао (18.11.2013), Федор Ф (18.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Хотя идея перерождений немножко религиозна


"Идея перерождений" не входила в перечень открытий Будды. Полагаю, что при жизни Будды эта идея уже существовала в Индии и в дальнейшем она была просто интегрирована в буддизм.

----------

Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> "Идея перерождений" не входила в перечень открытий Будды. Полагаю, что при жизни Будды эта идея уже существовала в Индии и в дальнейшем она была просто интегрирована в буддизм.


Без "идеи перерождений" Буддизм ничего не стоит. В этом случае, для прекращения страданий достаточно покончить с собой.

----------

Aion (17.11.2013), Chza (17.11.2013), Tong Po (17.11.2013), Алексей Л (18.11.2013), Аурум (17.11.2013), Бхусуку (19.11.2013), Дубинин (17.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Мария Герасимова (12.01.2014), Мира Смирнова (17.11.2013), Паня (17.11.2013), Сергей И. (18.11.2013), Сергей Ч (17.11.2013), Тао (18.11.2013), Федор Ф (18.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2013)

----------


## Виджай

> Без "идеи перерождений" Буддизм ничего не стоит. В этом случае, для прекращения страданий достаточно покончить с собой.


Трижды не согласен. Стоит. Медитативные методы можно использовать как стресс-редакшн. 
В конце концов, сансара - это взаимодействие сознания с нама-рупой каждый момент. Успокоение этого процесса, даже частичное, вносит в жизнь массу приятностей.

Если буддизм имеет смысл только в контексте будущей жизни, он мало чем отличается от христианства, где  апостол Павел  выдал себя с потрохами, заявив, что если Христос не воскрес, то их вера напрасна.

----------

Chikara (17.11.2013), Бодо (30.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Если буддизм имеет смысл только в контексте будущей жизни, он мало чем отличается от христианства, где  апостол Павел  выдал себя с потрохами, заявив, что если Христос не воскрес, то их вера напрасна.


Согласен, никто не знает откуда мы приходим и никто не знает куда мы уходим, Будда на своем опыте утолил вопросы мучавшие его и обрел под деревом Бодхи успокоение, потом он донес до людей свое открытие о четырех истинах, включая путь которому необходимо следовать здесь и сейчас.

----------


## Chikara

> Без "идеи перерождений" Буддизм ничего не стоит. В этом случае, для прекращения страданий достаточно покончить с собой.


Путь Будды имеет практическое значение, а не трансцедентно-мистическое.

----------

Говинда (18.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

Виждай, Chikara, т.е. Дхарма - это просто психотехника, помогающая покомфортнее провести время в сансаре? Мне кажется для этого есть методЫ и поэффективнее))

----------


## Chikara

> Виждай, Chikara, т.е. Дхарма - это просто психотехника, помогающая покомфортнее провести время в сансаре? Мне кажется для этого есть методЫ и поэффективнее))


Это не "психотехника для комфорта", а высшая эволюция человеческого сознания.

----------

Говинда (18.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Это не "психотехника для комфорта", а высшая эволюция человеческого сознания.


И зачем это нужно, если рассматривать в отрыве от перерождений?

----------

Алексей Л (20.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (17.11.2013), Сергей Хос (17.11.2013), Эделизи (20.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> И зачем это нужно, если рассматривать в отрыве от перерождений?


Если для вас стимулом является боязнь плохого перерождения, а не понимание истины о страдании, то тогда конечно зачем это нужно?

----------

Говинда (18.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Если для вас стимулом является боязнь плохого перерождения, а не понимание истины о страдании, то тогда конечно зачем это нужно?


А не могли бы вы все таки ответить на заданный мною вопрос? Зачем нужна высшая эволюция человеческого сознания, если перерождения нет?
Про меня тоже потом поговорим))

----------

Tong Po (17.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (17.11.2013), Эделизи (20.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> А не могли бы вы все таки ответить на заданный мною вопрос? Зачем нужна высшая эволюция человеческого сознания, если перерождения нет?
> Про меня тоже потом поговорим))


Она нужна не для перерождения, а для тех кто понял истину о страдании. Убрал ссылку на вас).

----------


## Виджай

> Виждай, Chikara, т.е. Дхарма - это просто психотехника, помогающая покомфортнее провести время в сансаре? Мне кажется для этого есть методЫ и поэффективнее))


Дхарма - включает психотехники. Например, какие методы?

----------


## Neroli

> Она нужна не для перерождения, а для тех кто понял истину о страдании. Убрал ссылку на вас).


Опровергните тезис, пожалуйста:



> Без "идеи перерождений" Буддизм ничего не стоит. *В этом случае, для прекращения страданий достаточно покончить с собой*.

----------

Tong Po (17.11.2013), Тао (18.11.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Она нужна не для перерождения, а для тех кто понял истину о страдании. Убрал ссылку на вас).



Так ведь, если нет перерождений и кармы, то самый простой, доступный и абсолютный способ прекратить страдания раз и навсегда - самоубийство, как, впрочем, Вам уже написали.

----------

Алексей Л (20.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (17.11.2013), Тао (18.11.2013), Федор Ф (18.11.2013)

----------


## Виджай

Потому, что в перерождения нужно  верить, и они экспериментально не подтверждены. 
Есть люди, которые могут верить во что-то - в бога, аллаха или реинкарнацию, потому что у них так устроен мозг. Ну и ладно. 
Я ж так не могу.  И мне это не мешает в жизни.

----------

Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Пришел к пониманию того, что в просветлении Будды не было ничего религиозного. Четыре истины, которые он открыл не содержат в себе ничего сверхъестественного и божественного, эти истины просто естественная и бесприпятственная необходимость существования человечества. Религия была примешана к его учению после его смерти. Считаю, что религия просто способствовала сохранению его учения до наших дней.


Извините, но Вы заблуждаетесь. Буддизм изначально и по сей день - это именно религия, а не интеллектуальная гимнастика, см., например:



> Истина буддизма утверждается в четырех "благородных истинах": о существовании страдания (духкха), причине страдания – влечении, привязанности (тришна, таньха), о состоянии прекращения страдания (нирвана), пути прекращения страдания (благородный восьмеричный путь – арья аштанга марга). Моральная категория "страдания" выступает во всех "четырех истинах" в качестве универсального квантора миросозерцания. Страдание в буддизме, в отличие от христианства и ислама, не есть следствие утраты более совершенного состояния (грехопадения), а присуще как фундаментальная характеристика бытия всему существованию. Будучи субъективным качеством индивида, оно абсолютизируется, распространяясь как неотъемлемая часть на весь объективный мир. В этом выражается мифологичность миросозерцательного понимания "страдания" в буддизме и его внутреннюю близость к гностическим доктринам, представляющим мир как несовершенный, а тело как источник зла и мучений. Идея страдания в буддизме коренится в самом чувственном восприятии мира, жизнь в котором, при абсолютизации этой категории в мирочувствовании приобретает характер невыносимой мучительности. "Рождение мучительно, дряхлость мучительна, соединение с неприятным мучительно, мучительно отделение от приятного, и всякое неудовлетворяемое стремление тоже мучительно"(4). Буддизм как мифологическая система живет универсальной вечностью чувства страдания жизни, а как религиозная система он создает психологическую установку отвращения к жизни, внешнему миру, аффектам, выстраивая целостную практику перестройки сознания человека. 
>            Вторая "истина" буддизма – о причине страдания поясняется через принцип зависимого происхождения и доктрину кармы. Философская антиметафизичность буддизма, здесь тонко восстанавливается психологической "метафизикой" – из ощущения возникает жажда (танха), стремление приводит к привязанности (упадана), которое накапливает карму (бхаву) нового рождения и смерти, бесконечного страдания и отчаяния. 
>            Третья "истина" проповедует о высшем состоянии блаженства (нарама сукха), иначе нирвана (от санскритского "нир" – угасать, стихать). 
>            Четвертая "истина" выражена в каноне восьмеричного пути: правильные взгляды, правильные стремления, правильная речь, правильное поведение, правильный образ жизни, правильная направленность мысли и правильный экстаз. Четыре благородные истины и другие идеи создают взгляды, правильность которых зависит от волевой направленности к их созерцанию (четана). Это этап "праджня" – понимания дхармы, "различающее знание". Правильное стремление направлено к отречению от мира; правильная речь, к воздержанию от ложных и пустых слов, правильное поведение, к очищению от печали и пустых форм деятельности (обрядность, ритуалы, заклинания, жертвы); правильный образ жизни, к внутреннему очищению от желания жить. Это этап "шилы" – соблюдения обетов или нравственности. Правильная направленность мысли ведет к желанию мыслить; правильный экстаз, к достижению незамутненного покоя. Это этап "самадхи" – правильного сосредоточения. Как видим, истина буддизма очень психологична, она доступна индивидуальности, но не есть в ней знание индивидуальности, корень которой авидья (невежество), она мифологична, ибо она есть отсутствие знания индивидуальности. Пример авидьи – негативной фатальной силы - не знания себя мира, творящего ущербные формы кажущихся индивидуальных существ и вещей – являет собою принцип иррациональной основы буддизма. Характер иррациональности в буддизме мифологический, как системообразующий принцип этот тип иррациональности приводит к оцельнению весь образ жизни саньясина-монаха при достижении им "просветленного" состояния сознания и влияет на все умозрительные формы сознания в буддизме, имеющие характер философской рациональности. Это состояние не чистой философской рефлексии или религиозного откровения, а синкретичная парадоксальность сознания, мифологическая феноменальность, проявляющая экстатическую природу иррационально-"пустотного" глубинного опыта человеческой природы. В современном экуменизме неомифологизм буддизма проявляется в том, что мистический опыт буддизма сходен с опытом других мистических практик, следовательно, дело не в словах и в символах, а в схожести данной иррациональной стороны человеческой деятельности. 
> 
> А.А. Мишучков
> БУДДИСТСКАЯ ФИЛОСОФИЯ: РЕЛИГИОЗНО-МИФОЛОГИЧЕСКИЕ ОСНОВАНИЯ

----------

Neroli (17.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (17.11.2013), Федор Ф (18.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Опровергните тезис, пожалуйста:


Страдания прекращаются не в момент смерти человека, а в момент его жизни.

----------

Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Дхарма - включает психотехники.


А помимо психотехник что?




> Например, какие методы?


По мне так психология гораздо проще и эффективнее. В моем случае точно) А кому-то компьютерные игры помогают))

----------

Мира Смирнова (17.11.2013)

----------


## Виджай

> Так ведь, если нет перерождений и кармы, то самый простой, доступный и абсолютный способ прекратить страдания раз и навсегда - самоубийство, как, впрочем, Вам уже написали.


Демагогия верунов. Если ослаблена привязанность к миру, то зачем самоубийство? Самоубийство  - обратная сторона жажды жизни.

----------


## Tong Po

> Страдания прекращаются не в момент смерти человека, а в момент его жизни.


Если нет кармы и перерождений, то они гарантировано и мгновенно прекращаются в момент смерти. Без особых усилий. Доступно всем практически.

----------

Мира Смирнова (17.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Так ведь, если нет перерождений и кармы, то самый простой, доступный и абсолютный способ прекратить страдания раз и навсегда - самоубийство, как, впрочем, Вам уже написали.


В момент самоубийства страдания не прекращаются, можете попробовать), страдания прекращаются осознанно, то есть вы можете вкусить плод прекращения страдания, при самоубийстве вы не ощутите прекращение страдания.

----------

Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Я ж так не могу.  И мне это не мешает в жизни.


И поэтому вы пытаетесь подогнать Буддизм под свои представления?

----------

Богдан Б (17.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (17.11.2013), Тао (18.11.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Демагогия верунов. Если ослаблена привязанность к миру, то зачем самоубийство? Самоубийство  - обратная сторона жажды жизни.


А на фига вообще оставаться в миру, если к нему нет привязанности? А вот самоубийство гарантировано "отвяжет" от мира на сто процентов. И если нет перерождений, то о какой жажде жизни речь? С самоубийством закончится всё. Окончательно и безповоротно.

----------

Мира Смирнова (17.11.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> В момент самоубийства страдания не прекращаются, можете попробовать), страдания прекращаются осознанно, то есть вы можете вкусить плод прекращения страдания, при самоубийстве вы не ощутите прекращение страдания.


Чё это? Вы пробовали? В момент самоубийства прекратиться всё. Совсем. Полностью.

----------

Neroli (17.11.2013), Тао (18.11.2013), Эделизи (20.11.2013)

----------


## Виджай

> А помимо психотехник что?
> 
> 
> По мне так психология гораздо проще и эффективнее. В моем случае точно) А кому-то компьютерные игры помогают))


Как кому. Нек. психологии похожи на будд. техники.   Погуглите  про то кто такой Кабат-Зинн,  к примеру. 

Мне такие установки  как понимание имперсональности и непостоянства + медитация очень хорошо помогают в непростых ситуациях.

----------


## Дубинин

> "Идея перерождений" не входила в перечень открытий Будды. Полагаю, что при жизни Будды эта идея уже существовала в Индии и в дальнейшем она была просто интегрирована в буддизм.


Тоесть по вашему 2-я Благ. Истина, трактуется не верно (на 2.5 жизни)? и пункт второй после неведения- не карма?

----------


## Виджай

Убеждаюсь в очередной раз в демагогичности и занудстве религиозников.  

1. А зачем делать лишние движения, что бы закончить, то что все равно закончится.
2. Потому, что у меня есть ряд обязанностей перед другими, которые нужно исполнить, и которые буду страдать если меня не будет. 
3. Я уже сказал, что если нет привязанности и есть понимание имперсональности, то нахождение в сансаре или вне-сансары - всего лишь концепции. 

В таком же духе можно задать вопрос, а зачем архату жить в сансаре,  он же может себя убить и быстрее закончить цикл перерождений.

----------


## Виджай

> И поэтому вы пытаетесь подогнать Буддизм под свои представления?



Разумеется! У меня прагматический подход, а не догматический к буддизму. А что мне расшибиться, но выполнить все "заповеди и предписания" и принять на веру все, что поведали религиозные книжки?

----------

Chikara (17.11.2013), Андрик (10.02.2014), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Тоесть по вашему 2-я Благ. Истина, трактуется не верно (на 2.5 жизни)? и пункт второй после неведения- не карма?


Тема рассматривается мною не в контексте отрицания перерождений, здесь нет такого ударения в теме, ударение сделано на естественное открытие Будды, а не религиозно-мистическое открытие.

----------


## Tong Po

> Убеждаюсь в очередной раз в демагогичности и занудстве религиозников.  
> 
> 1. А зачем делать лишние движения, что бы закончить, то что все равно закончится.
> 2. Потому, что у меня есть ряд обязанностей перед другими, которые нужно исполнить, и которые буду страдать если меня не будет. 
> 
> В таком же духе можно задать вопрос, а зачем архату жить в сансаре,  он же может себя убить и быстрее закончить цикл перерождений.


1. Вот именно -зачем? В омут головой всё - никаких лишних движений в виде медитаций, психотехник и тому подобной лабуды.
2. Какие другие? У Вас же закончилась привязанность к миру? Да и вообще - печёшься о других, так помоги им. Яд, пуля, клинок, тротил... Перерождений же нет, кармы же нет...

А архат, если что, перерождения как раз-таки закончил. Согласно нормальному, религиозному буддизму.

----------

Джнянаваджра (17.11.2013)

----------


## Люся Костина

> Пришел к пониманию того, что в просветлении Будды не было ничего религиозного. Четыре истины, которые он открыл не содержат в себе ничего сверхъестественного и божественного, эти истины просто естественная и бесприпятственная необходимость существования человечества. Религия была примешана к его учению после его смерти. Считаю, что религия просто способствовала сохранению его учения до наших дней. Некоторые буддийские школы пронизаны этим в большей степени, другие в меньшей, но суть учения у них одна. Поздние религиозные вкрапления в Учение не считаю отрицательным явлением, т.к. умы и традиции у людей разные, и не стоит на этом излишне обострять внимание. У кого какие мнения?
> 
> Р.S. Если тема не будет плодотворной и перейдет как часто бывает во флуд, то закрою ее немедлено, можете открывать свой двойник этой темы и там флудить, поэтому прошу участников форума в данной теме не торопиться со своими мыслями-скакунами).


Да, абсолютная согласна. Для меня это как высшая наука из имеющихся в мире, которая не имеет отношения ни к какой религии 
Давно к этому пришла. 
С уважением.

----------

Chikara (17.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

Будда дал Учение без религиозной обертки, в учении о 4-х БИ нет ничего религиозного, так как все было пережито человеком из мяса и плоти (Сиддхартой) и в то же время совершенным человеком, а не переродившимся божеством.

----------


## Tong Po

> Будда дал Учение без религиозной обертки, в учении о 4-х БИ нет ничего религиозного, так как все было пережито человеком из мяса и плоти (Сиддхартой) и в то же время совершенным человеком, а не переродившимся божеством.


В Индии и кроме буддизма были религии без божеств - джайнизм и санкхья, например.

----------

Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> В Индии и кроме буддизма были религии без божеств - джайнизм и санкхья, например.


Все это фейк под учение, я их не рассматриваю.

----------


## Люся Костина

> Пришел к пониманию того, что в просветлении Будды не было ничего религиозного. Четыре истины, которые он открыл не содержат в себе ничего сверхъестественного и божественного, эти истины просто естественная и бесприпятственная необходимость существования человечества. Религия была примешана к его учению после его смерти. Считаю, что религия просто способствовала сохранению его учения до наших дней. Некоторые буддийские школы пронизаны этим в большей степени, другие в меньшей, но суть учения у них одна. Поздние религиозные вкрапления в Учение не считаю отрицательным явлением, т.к. умы и традиции у людей разные, и не стоит на этом излишне обострять внимание. У кого какие мнения?
> 
> Р.S. Если тема не будет плодотворной и перейдет как часто бывает во флуд, то закрою ее немедлено, можете открывать свой двойник этой темы и там флудить, поэтому прошу участников форума в данной теме не торопиться со своими мыслями-скакунами).




" как есть" это так просто... И естественно... Никаких догм, традиций , религий.... Просто осознанность омраченный ум в это не верит , и он создает путь ... И так "развлекается" , страдает, но при этом играет в эту игру.
С уважением и теплотой ко всем.

----------


## Tong Po

> Все это фейк под учение, я их не рассматриваю.


О! Да Вы, похоже, специалист по сравнительному религиоведению? А главное - какой гениальный аргумент!!! Это - фейк!!! А давайте я так же буду аргументировать? Все Ваши высказывания - фэйк.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Алексей Л (20.11.2013), Андрик (10.02.2014), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Федор Ф (18.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Почему это?


Не в этой теме, можете открыть тему об этом, но она мне будет не интересна.

----------


## Neroli

> Разумеется! У меня прагматический подход, а не догматический к буддизму. А что мне расшибиться, но выполнить все "заповеди и предписания" и принять на веру все, что поведали религиозные книжки?


Да как хотите))
Вы используете в учении только то, что вам в данный момент удобно? Имеете полное право! Но зачем нивелировать все остальное? Будда этого не говорил, потому что "Я ж так не могу. И мне это не мешает в жизни"?

----------

Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Федор Ф (18.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Будда дал Учение без религиозной обертки, в учении о 4-х БИ нет ничего религиозного, так как все было пережито человеком из мяса и плоти (Сиддхартой) и в то же время совершенным человеком, а не переродившимся божеством.


А что страшного в том ,что Буддизм религия? Вы нерелигиозный фанатик?

----------

Aion (17.11.2013), Tong Po (17.11.2013), Богдан Б (17.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (17.11.2013), Сергей Хос (17.11.2013), Тао (18.11.2013), Федор Ф (18.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Не в этой теме, можете открыть тему об этом, но она мне будет не интересна.


Я уж сам разберусь в какой теме. Мне Ваши разрешения не нужны. Так что - либо закрывайте тему, либо терпите меня, либо учитесь вменяемому ведению диспута.

----------

Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013)

----------


## Aion

> У меня прагматический подход, а не догматический к буддизму.


Ваш подход, увы, профанация... :EEK!:

----------

Тао (18.11.2013), Федор Ф (18.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> А что страшного в том ,что Буддизм религия? Вы нерелигиозный фанатик?


Не вижу в буддизме религии. Когда Доген приехал из сунского Китая его спрашивали, чего ты узнал в монастырях Китая? Он отвечал: великую истину о том, что нос расположен вертикально, а глаза горизонтально.)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Разумеется! У меня прагматический подход, а не догматический к буддизму. А что мне расшибиться, но выполнить все "заповеди и предписания" и принять на веру все, что поведали религиозные книжки?


Да нет, зачем? Вы вольны поступать в своей жизни как Вам угодно. И брать из любых религий,  философских и психологических систем то, что Вам нравится, как угодно комбинировать, интерпетировать по своему и добавлять что-то свое. Только ведь это будет уже не буддизм.

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Алексей Л (20.11.2013), Алик (20.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Тао (18.11.2013), Федор Ф (18.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Не вижу в буддизме религии.


Не видите или не хотите видеть? В любом случе ваше доказательство строится на вере в то, что:



> В момент самоубийства страдания не прекращаются, можете попробовать), страдания прекращаются осознанно, то есть вы можете вкусить плод прекращения страдания, при самоубийстве вы не ощутите прекращение страдания.


Как говорится, те же яйца только в профиль))

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Не видите или не хотите видеть? В любом случе ваше доказательство строится на вере в то, что:
> 
> Как говорится, те же яйца только в профиль))


Где вы здесь увидели элементы религии?) не сватайте ее на мне)

----------


## Neroli

> Где вы здесь увидели элементы религии?) не сватайте ее на мне)


Я увидела элементы веры в то, что самойбийство не прекращает страдания. При этом перерождений нет. Это действительно какое-то особое учение))

----------

Мира Смирнова (17.11.2013), Паня (17.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Я увидела элементы веры в то, что самойбийство не прекращает страдания. При этом перерождений нет. Это действительно какое-то особое учение))


Вы ставите акцент на перерождении, а не на учении. Если сделаете акцент сначала на учении, то тогда будет правильно, но это вы не можете сделать и я уже вам говорил почему.

----------

Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Вы ставите акцент на перерождении, а не на учении. Если сделаете акцент сначала на учении, то тогда будет правильно, но это вы не можете сделать и я уже вам говорил почему.


Странно, вы свои доказательства строите. На том, что у меня якобы что-то не так с акценнтами. И поэтому конечно же Буддизм не религия. А нелогичность своей "системы" почему-то обходите стороной. ммм

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Тао (18.11.2013), Эделизи (20.11.2013)

----------


## Виджай

> А помимо психотехник что?
> 
> 
> По мне так психология гораздо проще и эффективнее. В моем случае точно) А кому-то компьютерные игры помогают))



Игры избавляют от страха смерти, к примеру. Забери комп и посмотрите, как выйдет из равновесия игрок. Вы еще и водку с наркотой приведите, как пример. Психология уже говорил, если научит преодолевать эгоцентризм, то ок.

----------


## Виджай

> Ваш подход, увы, профанация...



Это ваше мнение.  Я просто практикую методы Будды, не загоняясь потусторонней тематикой. Вам нужна религия, ну так вперед - веруйте в гору Сумеру и т.д.

----------


## Поляков

> В учении Будды изначально не было ничего религиозного.


Даже имя "Будда" исключительно религиозное. Если хочется убрать все "сверхъестественное и божественное" лучше называть это сиддхартхагаутанизм.

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Тао (18.11.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Я просто практикую методы Будды, не загоняясь потусторонней тематикой. Вам нужна религия, ну так вперед - веруйте в гору Сумеру и т.д.


Верую в Ламу, Будду, Дхарму и Сангху.  :Smilie:  Кстати, а Вы Прибежище принимали?

----------

Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013)

----------


## Виджай

> Верую в Ламу, Будду, Дхарму и Сангху.  Кстати, а Вы Прибежище принимали?


Напоминает мне чем-то форум Кураева - "а вы крещеный?". Просто в три без ламы.

----------

Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Напоминает мне чем-то форум Кураева - "а вы крещеный?". Просто в три без ламы.


Ну значит верите, как и другие, только признаться в этом себе не можете (не хотите). Интересно, почему?  :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013)

----------


## До

> Без "идеи перерождений" Буддизм ничего не стоит. В этом случае, для прекращения страданий достаточно покончить с собой.


Не обязательно. Есть ещё плоды _кармы_ "здесь и сейчас", в пределах одной жизни. Человек который творит зло в отношении других имеет _бóльшую вероятность_ от этого страдать. (И его дети, как материалистическя реинкарнация.)

----------

Джнянаваджра (18.11.2013)

----------


## Виджай

> Да нет, зачем? Вы вольны поступать в своей жизни как Вам угодно. И брать из любых религий,  философских и психологических систем то, что Вам нравится, как угодно комбинировать, интерпетировать по своему и добавлять что-то свое. Только ведь это будет уже не буддизм.



Ну буддизм  широк и включает и тибетские штучки-дрючки с барабанчиками и веру в ади-будду, так что я как-нибудь пристроюсь где-то, тем более меня никто в дхамма-центрах не спрашивает, в какой степени я допускаю потусторонние дела.

----------


## Neroli

> Игры избавляют от страха смерти, к примеру. Забери комп и посмотрите, как выйдет из равновесия игрок. Вы еще и водку с наркотой приведите, как пример. Психология уже говорил, если научит преодолевать эгоцентризм, то ок.


А чем плоха наркота? Если жизнь одна, то какая разница как ее профукать? Вы пытаетесь доказать, что ваш способ профукивания круче остальных? 

Вы знаете, я тоже из Дхармы беру только то, что мне нужно, но мне не приходит в голову утверждать, что Будда не учит тому, что я не хочу применять))

----------

Мира Смирнова (18.11.2013), Тао (18.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## До

> Пришел к пониманию того, что в просветлении Будды не было ничего религиозного. В просветлении Будды не было ничего религиозного. В просветлении Будды не было ничего религиозного. В просветлении Будды не было ничего религиозного. В просветлении Будды не было ничего религиозного. В просветлении Будды не было ничего религиозного. В просветлении Будды не было ничего религиозного. В просветлении Будды не было ничего религиозного. В просветлении Будды не было ничего религиозного. В просветлении Будды не было ничего религиозного. В просветлении Будды не было ничего религиозного. В просветлении Будды не было ничего религиозного. В просветлении Будды не было ничего религиозного. В просветлении Будды не было ничего религиозного. В просветлении Будды не было ничего _религиозного_.


Хмм... Слова должны выражать смысл или нет?

----------


## До

> А чем плоха наркота? Если жизнь одна, то какая разница как ее профукать?


Почему же _светское общество_ борется с наркоманией? Наркоман страдает и причиняет страдание другим.

----------


## Alex

Общество борется с наркоманией потому, что наркомания — угроза для общества. И правильно делает, что борется. А вот индивиду может быть вполне наплевать на это самое общество и на окружающих. Если жизнь одна, то возразить на это нечего.

----------

Neroli (17.11.2013), Tong Po (19.11.2013), Алексей Л (20.11.2013), Дубинин (17.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (18.11.2013), Паня (18.11.2013), Сергей Хос (17.11.2013), Тао (18.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## Виджай

> Ну значит верите, как и другие, только признаться в этом себе не можете (не хотите). Интересно, почему?



Я действительно благодарен Будде, Его методам и тем, кто меня обучал в той или иной степени этим методам, которые я применяю. И мне это помогает в жизни.  Но причем тут религия? Перерождения не подтверждены экспериментально. Зачем мне насиловать свой мозг? Если они подтвердятся, то Ок. Но а пока это предмет веры, так же как и пришествие господа на облаке.  И спорить на эти темы, то же самое, что доказывать христианину, что бога нет.

----------

Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Не обязательно. Есть ещё плоды _кармы_ "здесь и сейчас", в пределах одной жизни. Человек который творит зло в отношении других имеет _бóльшую вероятность_ от этого страдать. (И его дети, как материалистическя реинкарнация.)


И все же... 4БИ про страдания и прекращения, нет перерождений, нет проблемы с прекращением(я уже говорила почему))

----------


## Виджай

> А чем плоха наркота? Если жизнь одна, то какая разница как ее профукать? Вы пытаетесь доказать, что ваш способ профукивания круче остальных? 
> 
> Вы знаете, я тоже из Дхармы беру только то, что мне нужно, но мне не приходит в голову утверждать, что Будда не учит тому, что я не хочу применять))


Это такая же демагогия как у эпилептика Достоевского, что мол если боха нет, то все можно. Религиозное сознание имеет общие черты - буду приводить неуместные аналогии,  только что б отстоять нерушимость догмы.

----------


## До

> Общество борется с наркоманией потому, что наркомания — угроза для общества.


И больше ни для кого? Сам наркоман не страдает, его родственники (не _общество_, а семья) не страдают?




> А вот индивиду может быть вполне наплевать на это самое общество и на окружающих. Если жизнь одна, то возразить на это нечего.


Кому-то всегда может быть на всё плевать и он исключение из правил, но таких меньшинство. _Большинство_ наркоманов не хотят умирать молодыми, мучится от болезней и тому подобное. Плюс, сегодня ему по-молодости плевать, а завтра нет, но уже поздно (опять страдание).

----------


## Aion

> Но причем тут религия?


Если Вы Прибежище не принимали, причём тут Ваши разговоры на околобуддийские темы?

----------

Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013)

----------


## Ойрат

Лично я считаю что наука, Дхарма и абстрактная религия (основные идеи без культурных вкраплений) говорят об одном и том же. Это долго объяснять но так оно и есть, на мой взгляд.

Что касаемо перерождений то они тоже вполне доказуемы, если развить теорию нематериальности сознания и вспомнить о законе сохранения энергии. Будда сам приводил пример о перерождениях сравнивая то как молоко превращается в простоквашу, простокваша в масло и т.д. Этим он первый в мире описал закон сохранения энергии задолго до учёных, на доступном для людей того времени языке.

----------

Алексей Л (20.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013)

----------


## До

> И все же... 4БИ про страдания и прекращения, нет перерождений, нет проблемы с прекращением(я уже говорила почему))


Есть проблема - могут остаться не правильно воспитанные дети дураки, так-же остается свой вредный вклад в мир (и общество). Смерть это не решает.

----------


## Ойрат

Знал человека который излечился от наркомании с помощью простираний благодаря книгам Оле Нидала. 

Випассана реально помогает от наркомании и алкоголизма.

----------


## Neroli

> Это такая же демагогия как у эпилептика Достоевского, что мол если боха нет, то все можно. Религиозное сознание имеет общие черты - буду приводить неуместные аналогии,  только что б отстоять нерушимость догмы.


Я не утверждаю, что все можно, если бога нет. Я утвержаю, что прожить жизнь комфортно можно и без Буддизма. Тем более, если она одна. Большинство кого я знаю так и делают. И счастливы вполне, способы разные.

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (18.11.2013), Паня (18.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Есть проблема - могут остаться не правильно воспитанные дети дураки, так-же остается свой вредный вклад в мир (и общество). Смерть это не решает.


А Буддизм тут причем? Это Учение о вкладе в мир и общество?

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (18.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## До

> Без "идеи перерождений" Буддизм ничего не стоит.





> И все же... 4БИ про страдания и прекращения, нет перерождений, нет проблемы с прекращением(я уже говорила почему))





> А Буддизм тут причем? Это Учение о вкладе в мир и общество?


А что правильное поведение прекращает самсару? Будда учил мирян-домохозяев?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А что правильное поведение прекращает самсару? Будда учил мирян-домохозяев?


Учил, и давал учение о загробной участи (см., к примеру, Дхаммападу, Сутру наставлений царю и т.д.)
Типично религиозный подход.

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Алексей Л (20.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (18.11.2013), Паня (18.11.2013), Тао (18.11.2013), Федор Ф (18.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## До

> Учил, и давал учение о загробной участи (см., к примеру, Дхаммападу, Сутру наставлений царю и т.д.) Типично религиозный подход.


Кроме загробной участи ничему не учил мирян?

И кроме загробной участи правильное поведение ничего не даёт?

Кармического плода в этой жизни не существует?

----------


## AlexТ

> Потому, что в перерождения нужно  верить, и они экспериментально не подтверждены.


Правильно. К сожалению Буддизм это такая же вера как и Христианство. И одну веру посредством другой веры не опровергнуть.
Христианин может сказать "_А кому нужна ниббана и спокойство в этой жизни если всю бесконечность будете гореть в аду_?" . Практический результат Буддистких практик зависит от веры.

Далее. А на каком научном основании мы верим в то что был исторический Будда, который был пробужденным (_в отличии от Махавиры и других индуских учителей того времени_), и т.д.?




> Кармического плода в этой жизни не существует?


Какое этому доказательство? Так сказано в книжке? Ну а в библии сказана другая версия почему плохое происходит...

----------

Паня (18.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## До

> "Кармического плода в этой жизни не существует?"
> 
> Какое этому доказательство? Так сказано в книжке? Ну а в библии сказана другая версия почему плохое происходит...


Какие доказательства принимаете?

----------


## Neroli

> А что правильное поведение прекращает самсару? Будда учил мирян-домохозяев?


Учил. А что с ними еще делать? 
Непонятно только, зачем он монашество ввел?

----------

Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кроме загробной участи ничему не учил мирян?


При чем тут это?
Тема задана в утверждении: *В учении Будды изначально не было ничего религиозного.*
Учение о загробной участи - религиозное.
Вот и ответ: посыл топикстартера - неверный. Остальное - не по теме.

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (18.11.2013), Савелов Александр (18.11.2013), Федор Ф (18.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013), Эделизи (20.11.2013)

----------


## До

> Без "идеи перерождений" Буддизм ничего не стоит.





> Учил.


Значит стоит?




> Непонятно только, зачем он монашество ввел?


Без "идеи перерождений"?

----------


## До

> При чем тут это? Тема задана в утверждении: *В учении Будды изначально не было ничего религиозного.*


Мой пост был на _это_? Или на какое-то другое сообщение?




> Учение о загробной участи - религиозное.


Может быть _научно-философское_?




> Вот и ответ: посыл топикстартера - неверный. Остальное - не по теме.


Вы _мне_ это пишете, но я вас об этом спрашивал?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Может быть _научно-философское_?


Скорее, религиозно-философское, поскольку оперирует категориями, не верифицируемыми методами научного знания.

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (18.11.2013), Тао (18.11.2013), Федор Ф (18.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Значит стоит?


Ну а в чем ценность такого учения по твоему? Удобное общество? Я то всегда думала, что это о следующих жизнях забота.





> Без "идеи перерождений"?


Да. Если нет перерождений, учи себе мирян "хорошей жизни" и вкладу в общество. Зачем так извращаться? Монах же для общества паразит, ничего не вкладывает, а кормить его надо.

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Вантус (19.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (18.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## До

> Может быть _научно-философское_?





> Скорее, религиозно-философское, поскольку оперирует категориями, не верифицируемыми методами научного знания.


Ну вот _Философский энциклопедический словарь_ пишет: "Существуют три осн. типа _мировоззрений_ — житейское (обыденное), философское и религиозное."

----------


## Нико

> Ну а в чем ценность такого учения по твоему? Удобное общество? Я то всегда думала, что это о следующих жизнях забота.
> 
> 
> 
> Да. Если нет перерождений, учи себе мирян "хорошей жизни" и вкладу в общество. Зачем так извращаться? Монах же для общества паразит, ничего не вкладывает, а кормить его надо.


Ну не знаю. Озер Ринпоче, вон, например, строгий гелонг, а фактически сам оплатил все расходы по его неожиданному 5-дневному визиту в Москву.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну вот _Философский энциклопедический словарь_ пишет: "Существуют три осн. типа _мировоззрений_ — житейское (обыденное), философское и религиозное."


То есть вот это:



> Может быть _научно-философское_?


вы написали ДО того, как заглянули в _Философский энциклопедический словарь_?

----------


## Neroli

> Ну не знаю. Озер Ринпоче, вон, например, строгий гелонг, а фактически сам оплатил все расходы по его неожиданному 5-дневному визиту в Москву.


Это были собранные подношения или он сам заработал?

----------


## AlexТ

> Какие доказательства принимаете?


Научные а не "_пророк сказал... Я верую... Вот доказательство!_"

Кстати, в ПК Будда нигде не доказывал существование перерождений, дэвов, камму. С такой увереность и Иисус учил о библейских "истинах".

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (18.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Это были собранные подношения или он сам заработал?


Там собирали деньги, а он все подношения ему обратно отдал. Получилось примерно одинаково. Блин, даже ботинок новых не захотел. Сказал:  "Зачем мне в Монголии ботинки?"  Странный, короче))))

----------

Neroli (17.11.2013)

----------


## До

> Ну а в чем ценность такого учения по твоему? Удобное общество? Я то всегда думала, что *это о следующих жизнях* забота.


В буддизме *есть* теория перерождений.

А мы рассматриваем был бы полезен буддизм *без* теории перерождений. В чем польза соблюдения дисциплины всеми людьми, без учета перерождений - снижение _страдания_. Правильное поведение - польза для ума.





> "Непонятно только, зачем он монашество *ввел*?"
> 
> "Без "идеи перерождений"?"
> 
> Да. Если нет перерождений, учи себе мирян "хорошей жизни" и вкладу в общество. Зачем так извращаться? Монах же для общества паразит, ничего не вкладывает, а кормить его надо.


Будда *не* вводил монашество без идеи перерождений.

Пользы от монашества без учета перерождения полно - сохранение дхармы, обучение мирян (дискурсивное, на своём примере, и вовлечением) - пример правильного/святого поведения, вовлечение мирян в благое поведение (вынуждение их совершать пожертвования, уважать духовность, образованность), создание класса граждан способных заниматься наукой, образованием, медициной, философией, йогой, и прочим., так же свободных от некоторых социальных заморочек.

----------


## До

> То есть вот это: "Может быть научно-философское?" вы написали до того, как заглянули в _Философский энциклопедический словарь_?


В словарь я заглянул ещё много лет назад, а что?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В словарь я заглянул ещё много лет назад, а что?


Просто непонятно, к чему относится вот это утверждение:



> Ну вот _Философский энциклопедический словарь_ пишет: "Существуют три осн. типа _мировоззрений_ — житейское (обыденное), философское и религиозное."

----------


## Нико

> Ты не последовательно рассуждаешь. В буддизме *есть* теория перерождений.
> 
> А мы рассматриваем был бы полезен буддизм *без* теории перерождений. В чем польза соблюдения дисциплины всеми людьми, без учета перерождений - снижение _страдания_. Правильное поведение - польза для ума.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Будда *не* вводил монашество без идеи перерождений.
> 
> Пользы от монашества без учета перерождения полно - сохранение дхармы, обучение мирян (дискурсивное, на своём примере, и вовлечением) - пример правильного/святого поведения, вовлечение мирян в благое поведение (вынуждение их совершать пожертвования, уважать духовность, образованность), создание класса граждан способных заниматься наукой, образованием, медициной, философией, йогой, и прочим., так же свободных от некоторых социальных заморочек.


У вас всё "теории" и "идеи" перерождений. Почему бы не признать, что они просто есть?

----------


## До

> "Кармического плода в этой жизни не существует?" (Риторич. вопрос, где имеется ввиду, что _существует_.)
> 
> "Какое этому доказательство? Так сказано в книжке? Ну а в библии сказана другая версия почему плохое происходит..."
> 
> "Какие доказательства принимаете?"
> 
> Научные а не "_пророк сказал... Я верую... Вот доказательство!_"


Если вы совершаете не благой поступок в отношении какого-то человека, то не возникает ли у него желание совершить не благой поступок в отношении вас, в большинстве случаев?

----------


## До

> У вас всё "теории" и "идеи" перерождений. Почему бы не признать, что они просто есть?


Это не у меня. Мы обсуждаем тезис "_Без "идеи перерождений" Буддизм ничего не стоит_." Соотв. обсуждаем такую _гипотетическую_ ситуацию.

----------


## До

> Просто непонятно, к чему относится вот это утверждение:


В обсуждении не сразу ясна позиция собеседника. Я пишу некоторые аргументы наугад, без 100%-ного понимания что вы имели ввиду. В данном случае это было что-то вроде того, что философская теория не обязательно автоматически религиозна, если она рассматривает перерождения.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В обсуждении не сразу ясна позиция собеседника. Я пишу некоторые аргументы наугад, без 100%-ного понимания что вы имели ввиду. В данном случае это было что-то вроде того, что философская теория не обязательно автоматически религиозна, если она рассматривает перерождения.


Раз может быть научно-философское мировоззрение, отчего бы не быть может быть религиозно-философскому?
А если в философскую теорию включены представления о посмертном существовании, неважно, в виде перерождений или загробного воздаяния, она заведомо не научная.

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (18.11.2013), Федор Ф (18.11.2013)

----------


## До

> Раз может быть научно-философское мировоззрение, отчего бы не быть может быть религиозно-философскому?


Может быть. Но если мы так смешали философию и религию, то где грань? (Между религией и не религией.)




> А если в философскую теорию включены представления о посмертном существовании, неважно, в виде перерождений или загробного воздаяния, она заведомо не научная.


С какой стати? Наука не должна хотеть исследовать и пытаться исследовать перерождения?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кстати, в ПК Будда нигде не доказывал существование перерождений, дэвов, камму.


А зачем это доказывать? Будда обо всем этом говорил на основе собственного прямого восприятия.
Не станете же вы доказывать слепому, сидящему в пещере, что на свете есть солнце. )))

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (18.11.2013), Федор Ф (18.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Может быть. Но если мы так смешали философию и религию, то где грань? (Между религией и не религией.)


В методах верификации знания.




> Наука не должна хотеть исследовать и пытаться исследовать перерождения?


Думаю, что не может и не должна. Объектом научного знания является лишь то, что имеет опору в чувственно наблюдаемом.

----------

Мира Смирнова (18.11.2013), Федор Ф (18.11.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> А зачем это доказывать? Будда обо всем этом говорил на основе собственного прямого восприятия.
> Не станете же вы доказывать слепому, сидящему в пещере, что на свете есть солнце. )))


Tаким же способом можно оправдать многие религии: "_Иисус говорил обо всем этом на основе собственного прямого восприятия._"

----------

Паня (18.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Если вы совершаете не благой поступок в отношении какого-то человека, то не возникает ли у него желание совершить не благой поступок в отношении вас, в большинстве случаев?


Это психологическое явление. Тут не надо быть буддистом что бы это понимать.

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (18.11.2013), Паня (18.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Tаким же способом можно оправдать многие религии: "_Иисус говорил обо всем этом на основе собственного прямого восприятия._"


вас это пугает? я лично не вижу в этом никакой проблемы

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Федор Ф (18.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## До

> Не станете же вы доказывать слепому, сидящему в пещере, что на свете есть солнце. )))


Никто не запрещает вывести его из пещеры.




> В методах верификации знания.


Не всё так просто. Вы говорите о, так сказать, _готовом_ научном знании, то что _получено_ и _верифицировано_ научным сообществом - конечный продукт науки. Но есть и научное _познание_, в процессе, _теоретизирование_, осмысление и так далее. Оно не менее научно и неустранимо из научного процесса в целом. Научная _теория_ не обязательно уже верифицирована.




> "Наука не должна хотеть исследовать и пытаться исследовать перерождения?"
> 
> Думаю, что не может и не должна. Объектом научного знания является лишь то, что имеет опору в чувственно наблюдаемом.


Это вы на какую-то узко материалистическую позицию уже встали.

----------

Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013)

----------


## До

> Это психологическое явление. Тут не надо быть буддистом что бы это понимать.


От того что вы назвали это "психологическим явлением" оно не перестало быть карм. плодом (плодом поступка) видимым в этой жизни. Если даже не буддистам понятен этот закон, то не требуется ссылок на "_Так сказано в книжке_" или "_пророк сказал... Я верую..._".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Никто не запрещает вывести его из пещеры.


Скорее всего, он не захочет. Скажет, мол, это все религиозные теории, одни про солнце говорят, другие - про какую-то луну. Да ну их совсем. мне и тут хорошо )))





> Научная _теория_ не обязательно уже верифицирована.


Да, но она обязательно должна быть фальсифицируема - это непременное требование к любой теории, которая может быть принята в качестве научной.
Никакая теория посмертного существования не может отвечать этому критерию.

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Федор Ф (18.11.2013)

----------


## До

> Да, но она обязательно должна быть фальсифицируема - это непременное требование к любой теории, которая может быть принята в качестве научной.


Нет. Это, всего лишь навсего, предложенный Поппером критерий. Но не все учёные веруют в святого Поппера.

И Поппер предложил, это для смягчения позитивистской критерия полной _доказуемости_. (То что вы перед этим утверждали ссылаясь на верифицируемость.)

----------

Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет. Это, всего лишь навсего, предложенный Поппером критерий. Но не все учёные веруют в святого Поппера.


а у тех, что не веруют в Поппера, какой критерий научности предлагаемой теории?
как они отличают настоящую научную теорию от сказки про дедамороза?

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Федор Ф (18.11.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> От того что вы назвали это "психологическим явлением" оно не перестало быть карм. плодом (плодом поступка) видимым в этой жизни.



И не перестало быть действием Бога как воздаяние за грех...

----------

Мира Смирнова (18.11.2013), Паня (18.11.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> вас это пугает? я лично не вижу в этом никакой проблемы


На каком основании вы верите в одну веру и не верите в другую веру?

----------

Паня (18.11.2013)

----------


## До

> а у тех, что не веруют в Поппера, какой критерий научности предлагаемой теории?
> как они отличают настоящую научную теорию от сказки про дедамороза?


В смысле есть ли у дерзновенных такой же простой и тупой критерий научности как у Попера? А почему он должен быть именно таким?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demarcation_problem

Вот хороший критерий: Feyerabend claimed, "the only principle that does not inhibit (научный) progress is: _anything goes_."

----------


## До

> "От того что вы назвали это "психологическим явлением" оно не перестало быть карм. плодом (плодом поступка) видимым в этой жизни."
> 
> И не перестало быть действием Бога как воздаяние за грех...


Ну с моей т.з. карма не противоречит действию бога. Так что ваш аргумент никак мой тезис не опровергает даже отдалённо, а просто уводит от темы. Главное тут _очевидность у поступка плода видимого в этой жизни_. (И в суттах таких плодов перечисляется множество (см. AN 5.34). Это некоторые участники продвигают странную идею, что карм. плоды обязательно мистические и непостижимые.)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> На каком основании вы верите в одну веру и не верите в другую веру?


На том же основании, на котором вы верите в то, что все подлежит доказательству.
Это прямой акт воли, он не имеет причины. Люди просто верят в то или иное, потому что им так хочется. ))))

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В смысле есть ли у дерзновенных такой же простой и тупой критерий научности как у Попера? А почему он должен быть именно таким?


Дерзновенные - это кто? )))




> Вот хороший критерий: Feyerabend claimed, "the only principle that does not inhibit (научный) progress is: _anything goes_."


В таком случае, почему, к примеру, астрология или алхмия не включены в число научных дисциплин? по какому критерию их отсеивают?

----------


## AlexТ

> В смысле есть ли у дерзновенных такой же простой и тупой критерий научности как у Попера?


Поппер предложил хорошую методику, но это всего лишь часть и не должна быть единственным звеном научного метода. Фальсификация имеет применение, но не абсолютная истинна. Теория должна верифицироваться различными учеными (_быть объективной_), и давать правильные предсказания которые мы можем использовать для описания явлений в мире. 

Некоторые считают что хорошая научная теория:



> 1) Is elegant (Formal elegance; no ad hoc modifications)
> 2) Contains few arbitrary or adjustable elements (Simplicity/Parsimony)
> 3) Agrees with and explains all existing observations (Unificatory/Explanatory power)
> 4) Makes detailed predictions about future observations that can disprove or falsify the model if they are not borne out.
> 5) Is fruitful: the emphasis by Colyvan is not only upon prediction and falsification, but also upon a theory's seminality in suggesting future work.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Models_...ce_of_a_theory


О втором пункте можно по спорить, но в принципе это хороший список.

----------


## AlexТ

> Ну с моей т.з. карма не противоречит действию бога.


Так есть бог или нет? Как мы можем знать?





> Главное тут _очевидность у поступка плода видимого в этой жизни_.


Есть воры которые стали богатыми так как разворовали у кого то. Социопаты могут быть успешными юристами, или лидеравми больших фирм и жить очень богатой жизнью.  Дерзкие, наглые и хитрые могут быть успешними, а робкие и нравственные - они ковер для других.

----------

Паня (18.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> астрология или алхмия не включены в число научных дисциплин? по какому критерию их отсеивают?


Есть химия, зачем нужна алхимия? Что алхимия дает что химия нет? Ложные надежды?


А астрология это выдумка где каждый может видеть что хочет...:

Послушайте с 3:20 до 4:40
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1nsEtjqPg8
Можно написать такой размытый гороскоп что он подойдет многим так как может интерпретироваться по разному, а поэтому можно натянуть свой опыт в то что там сказано.



Одна из проблем в Буддизме (_в концепции каммы и практики_) что всегда можно найти ад хок почему такоето не случилось.

Допустим: "_Я следовал Буддийскому пути и ничего не достиг_",  или "_я попытался повторить то что написано в Буддизме и не получил тот же результат_" всегда можно найти оправдание что мол "_камма такая. Такоето каммическое препятствие помешало результату_..."  или что "_недостаточно сильно пытался_."

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Есть химия, зачем нужна алхимия? Что алхимия дает что химия нет? Ложные надежды?
> А астрология это выдумка где каждый может видеть что хочет...


не надо эмоций. причем тут нужно-ненужно? я спросил про *критерий* ложности теории - каков он, если критерий Поппера не является достаточным?

----------

Федор Ф (18.11.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> не надо эмоций. причем тут нужно-ненужно? я спросил про *критерий* ложности теории - каков он, если критерий Поппера не является достаточным?


Теория не верна если ее нельзя проверить другим людям. Или если она не имеет практического смысла. Или если используется ад хок как оправдание того почему теория не сработала. Почитайте мою  цитату, только ложная теория будет те пункты наоборот. 

Если есть более корректная теория то она заменяет менее корректную теорию.


Проверяемость, фальсификация, внутреннее не противоречие,  бритва оккама, предсказательные способности, практический смысл, и т.д. надо брать вместе и аккуратно применять помня при том что научное знание абсолютно точным может никогда не быть. Это вам не религия с "_абсолютной истинной_". В науке, новые данные могут скоректировать (_или вообще опровергнуть_) старые.


Посмотрите что нам дала наука, и как живут в религиозно фундаменталических странах (_типа: Афганистан_).

----------


## До

> Дерзновенные - это кто? )))


Те кто не верует в св. Поппера?




> В таком случае, почему, к примеру, астрология или алхмия не включены в число научных дисциплин? по какому критерию их отсеивают?


По ссылке всё написано.

----------


## До

> Так есть бог или нет? Как мы можем знать?


Кармы достаточно.




> Есть воры которые стали богатыми так как разворовали у кого то. Социопаты могут быть успешными юристами, или лидерами больших фирм и жить очень богатой жизнью.  Дерзкие, наглые и хитрые могут быть успешними


Да, это исключения. Плюс, ворам приходится беспокоиться, чтоб их не поймали, социопатам страдать от связанного с отсутствием друзей или любви окружающих, а с наглыми и хитрыми _конкурируют_ другие наглые и хитрые за ресурс.

----------


## AlexТ

> Кармы достаточно.


Какие доказательства кармы?





> Да, это исключения.


Значит карма не всегда так работает как мы читаем в святых книжках?





> Плюс, ворам приходится беспокоиться, чтоб их не поймали,


Зато богатые они. Так что воровство может привести к богатству (_а не бедности как учение о карме учит_).  Конечно можно использовать _ad hoc_ мол "_их прошлая благая карма сделанная 143435 жизней назад привела к сегодняшнему богатству_". 




> социопатам страдать от связанного с отсутствием друзей или любви окружающих,


А на то они и социопаты. Им наплевать что другие думают. Главное жить на вилле где то в южной Америке, кататься на собственной яхте и водить роллс ройс.


Еще о науке. Никакие знания не являются "святыми коровами". Новые данные могут опровергнуть или скоректировать прошлые теории. 
В религиях такого нет. Христианин не может отказаться от допустим Божественности Христа (_Христос как путь к спасению_) и т.д.


К сожалению, практика и ее результат в будущей жизни имеет разный смысл в разных верах. И одну веру другой верой не опровергнеш.

Вот Христианин может сказать что мол: "_кому нужен покой от медитации если потом будеш гореть в аду_"? 
А Буддист может ответить что с ложными взглядами (_вера в Христианство, душу, Бога Творца и т.д._) дорога в ад... Буддийский ад.

По какому критерию мы докажем Христиану что он ошибается?

----------

Паня (18.11.2013)

----------


## До

> Какие доказательства кармы?


Вы сейчас спросили _какие доказательства, что поступки дают плоды_?




> Значит карма не всегда так работает как мы читаем в святых книжках?


Вы меня ни с кем-то путаете? Со мной левые темы обсуждать не надо.




> Зато богатые они. Так что воровство может привести к богатству (_а не бедности как учение о карме учит_).


Учение о карме такому не учит. Это вы присочинили или спроецировали на буддизм какое-то другое учение о карме.




> А на то они и социопаты. Им наплевать что другие думают. Главное жить на вилле где то в южной Америке, кататься на собственной яхте и водить роллс ройс.


Зачем я привел эти контрпримеры, как считаете? Почему повесился Березовский?

----------


## До

> Еще о науке. Никакие знания не являются "святыми коровами". Новые данные могут опровергнуть или скоректировать прошлые теории.
> 
> В религиях такого нет. Христианин *не может* отказаться от допустим Божественности Христа (_Христос как путь к спасению_) и т.д.


Это не так.

Христианин *может* отказаться от догмата, если поступят новые божественные данные.

А ученый *не может* отказаться от научного факта произвольно по своему желанию.

----------

Мира Смирнова (18.11.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Вы сейчас спросили _какие доказательства, что поступки дают плоды_?


Мой вопрос был о камме и каммавипаке.




> Почему повесился Березовский?


Он  не выдержал. В любом случае мы говорили о примере "воровство и богатство"  когда святые книжки нас убеждают что якобы воровство это плохая камма которая ведет к бедности. Я вам привел примеры когда это не так.

Кстати, не всегда самоубийства (_важных, богатых, стукачей, или не выгодных для такого-то политика_) это обязательно самоубийство.

----------


## AlexТ

> Это не так.
> 
> Христианин *может* отказаться от догмата, если поступят новые божественные данные.


нет не может. Библия это якобы факт. Новые данные "от сатаны".






> А ученый *не может* отказаться от научного факта произвольно по своему желанию.


Верно, не может. Только если будут доказательства для более лучшей теории, тогда нужно отказаться от старой теории и согласиться с новой теорией.

----------

Паня (18.11.2013)

----------


## До

> Мой вопрос был о камме и каммавипаке.


Мы не обсуждаем буддийские концепции, а их полезность при гипотетическом условии, что "перерождений нет".




> святые книжки нас убеждают что якобы воровство это плохая камма которая ведет к бедности. Я вам привел примеры когда это не так.


Какие книжки это утверждают? Не утверждают они это. (Максимум бедность там может быть перечислена как один из _возможных_ вариантов.) (ps. Вот еще показательная сутта: http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....099.than.html)




> Кстати, не всегда самоубийства (_важных, богатых, стукачей, или не выгодных для такого-то политика_) это обязательно самоубийство.


В любом случае он наслаждался повешением?




> нет не может. Библия это якобы факт. Новые данные "от сатаны".
> 
> Верно, не может. Только если будут доказательства для более лучшей теории, тогда нужно отказаться от старой теории и согласиться с новой теорией.


Наоборот. Христианин *откажется* от догмата если будет новая божественная "теория". Это даже предусмотрено в Библии. Сам Новый завет, это отказ от Старого - то есть в основе их научной религиозной доктрины стоит факт принятия более новой и совершенной "теории" взамен старой.

----------


## AlexТ

> В любом случае он наслаждался повешением?


Мы говорили о богатстве/бедности. 

В отличии от других он может и не был таким социопатом. Некоторым людям наплевать на чувства других и поэтому у них не будет терзаний совести по поводу совершенного.  Это мы с вами думаем что "_если я обкраду других то потом буду мучатся угрызением совести_".  У социопатов такого нет.

----------

Паня (18.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## До

> Мы говорили о богатстве/*бедности*.


Я об этом не говорил. Я говорил о применимости только *буддийской* теории кармы, а *не любых, левых* теорий кармы.

Согласно буддийской теории кармы _определено_ только то, что в результате не благого/благого поступка будет не благой/благой плод. _Какой именно_ не благой плод у не благого поступка — это *не* определено.




> В отличии от других он может и не был таким социопатом. Некоторым людям наплевать на чувства других и поэтому у них не будет терзаний совести по поводу совершенного.


В любом случае, психология социапата неясна и нельзя утверждать, что социопат не страдает.

----------


## Ersh

> А не могли бы вы все таки ответить на заданный мною вопрос? Зачем нужна высшая эволюция человеческого сознания, если перерождения нет?


Потому что эволюция естественна

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Потому что эволюция естественна


Мои наблюдения показывают, что для сознания более естественна (свойственна) деградация))

А если по теме, то конечно, да "пустота и ничего святого в ней" (с) Другое дело, что религиозность, она ведь не только в традиционной форме выражается. Поклонение науке, это тоже религия. Но факт в том, что с помощью науки все равно ничего поделать с сознанием не могут)

----------

Мира Смирнова (18.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Но если мы так смешали философию и религию, то где грань? (Между религией и не религией.)


Грань в отношении к мирским взглядам: 


> Геше Потова однажды спросил Ламу Дром Тонпа: "Где граница между религией и нерелигией"? Лама Дром ответил: "То, что противостоит верованиям мирских людей, - это религия, а то, что соглашается с мирскими взглядами, не религия".
> 
> *Геше Нгаванг Даргье
> Тибетская традиция медитации смерти// Глен Мулин. Смерть и умирание в тибетской традиции*

----------

До (18.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> А мы рассматриваем был бы полезен буддизм *без* теории перерождений. В чем польза соблюдения дисциплины всеми людьми, без учета перерождений - снижение _страдания_. Правильное поведение - польза для ума.


Для меня Дхарма рассыпается как карточный домик, в отсутствии перерождений. (Она и с перерождениями то честно говоря еле держится)
Карму оставляем? Тогда объясни почему умирают дети, почему рождаются инвалидами, почему люди, про которых известно, что в этой жизни они не тронули и мухи, бывают ограбленны, изнасилованы, убиты? Где тут причина, если предыдуших жизней не было? Как это объяснить кроме как случайностью? А случайность все - это махровый материализм)) Кто-то будет слушать про "правильное поведение - польза для ума?" Единицы, ибо окружающая действительность будет постоянно опровергать этот тезис.

----------

Alex (18.11.2013), Вантус (19.11.2013), Дордже (19.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (18.11.2013), Паня (18.11.2013), Сергей Хос (18.11.2013), Федор Ф (18.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013), Эделизи (20.11.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Есть химия, зачем нужна алхимия? Что алхимия дает что химия нет? Ложные надежды?


Как и все духовные практики, алхимия была нужна для трансформации сознания: 


> Алхимические процедуры были реальными, только эта реальность была не физической, а психологической. Лабораторными терминами алхимия изображает драму космическую и духовную. У великого опуса было две цели: спасение человеческой души и освобождение космоса.
> 
> К.Г.Юнг





> А астрология это выдумка где каждый может видеть что хочет...:


Тот, кто считает себя независимым от причин и условий, в чём угодно может видеть что угодно, только каждый ли это?  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (18.11.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Для меня Дхарма рассыпается как карточный домик, в отсутствии перерождений. (Она и с перерождениями то честно говоря еле держится)
> Карму оставляем? Тогда объясни почему умирают дети, почему рождаются инвалидами, почему люди, про которых известно, что в этой жизни они не тронули и мухи, бывают ограбленны, изнасилованы, убиты? Где тут причина, если предыдуших жизней не было? Как это объяснить кроме как случайностью? А случайность все - это махровый материализм)) Кто-то будет слушать про "правильное поведение - польза для ума?" Единицы, ибо окружающая действительность будет постоянно опровергать этот тезис.


Если под случайностью, подрузамевать трудно отслеживаемые или неотслеживаемые причинности, то чем это отличается от теории перерождений, без сохранения "я", с точки зрения мотивации практиковать. Разве что своё или чужое плохое положение в жизни оправдывать более справедливо- кармой))

----------


## Neroli

> Если под случайностью, подрузамевать трудно отслеживаемые или неотслеживаемые причинности, то чем это отличается от теории перерождений, без сохранения "я", с точки зрения мотивации практиковать. Разве что своё или чужое плохое положение в жизни оправдывать более справедливо- кармой))


Не знаю даже... К перерожденям так отношусь - это все равно буду я, та же тетка, но с амнезией)))))

----------

Alex (18.11.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Не знаю даже... К перерожденям так отношусь - это все равно буду я, та же тетка, но с амнезией)))))


Ну и выходит то, что это с полным правом можно назвать упайей- разводом, для хино-практики ( для махаяны- там другое),  ибо чувство-то подобное подрузамевается, но оно основывается на неверном выводе о сохранении себя в будущем)) Так- что основатели темы, думаю не правы только в том, что называют свои предпочтения в буддизме- буддизмом))

----------

Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Ну и выходит то, что это с полным правом можно назвать упайей- разводом, для хино-практики ( для махаяны- там другое),  ибо чувство-то подобное подрузамевается, но оно основывается на неверном выводе о сохранении себя в будущем)) Так- что основатели темы, думаю не правы только в том, что называют свои предпочтения в буддизме- буддизмом))


Дубинин, ты зашкаливаешь. Вплоть до отмены слова "буддизм". )))))))

----------


## Neroli

> Ну и выходит то, что это с полным правом можно назвать упайей- разводом, для хино-практики ( для махаяны- там другое),  ибо чувство-то подобное подрузамевается, но оно основывается на неверном выводе о сохранении себя в будущем)) Так- что основатели темы, думаю не правы только в том, что называют свои предпочтения в буддизме- буддизмом))


На моем корявом воприятии Буддизма (если таковое имеет место быть) не стоить строить доказательство что Буддизм не религия.

----------


## Дубинин

> Дубинин, ты зашкаливаешь. Вплоть до отмены слова "буддизм". )))))))


Мамонт- пришёл- не разобрался- ноги оттоптал)))

----------


## Дубинин

> На моем корявом воприятии Буддизма (если таковое имеет место быть) не стоить строить доказательство что Буддизм не религия.


Дак релижен он- ещё какой)))

----------


## Neroli

> Дак релижен он- ещё какой)))


ч.т.д.
Аминь!

----------

Дубинин (18.11.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Можно, напомню, что пробуждение достигается не только посредством мудрости, но и -- веры (_саддха/шраддха_)?
Как иллюстрация второго варианта -- Сампасадания сутта...

----------

Chikara (19.11.2013), Neroli (18.11.2013), Дубинин (18.11.2013), Нико (18.11.2013), Федор Ф (18.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Без "идеи перерождений" Буддизм ничего не стоит. В этом случае, для прекращения страданий достаточно покончить с собой.





> Опровергните тезис, пожалуйста:





> Что касаемо перерождений то они тоже вполне доказуемы, если развить теорию нематериальности сознания и вспомнить о законе сохранения энергии.


А что вы так вцепились в перерождения?
Почему оправданием буддизма являются именно _перерождения_?
Есть они, нет ли их, результат один - персональная идентичность разрушается.
Если персоналия разрушается, то какая разница, что перерождается какой-то там поток сознания, огонь следующей свечи от угасающей свечи.
Да, честно говоря, черт с ней, с этой перерождающейся запчастью, какой бы природы она не была, материальной или идеальной.

Это исключительное мое мнение, поскольку есть люди эмоциональные, которые, например узнав, что они приемные дети, сразу же начнут искать своих биологических родителей. Я бы не стал этого делать.

Уже давно умер я как 10 летний мальчик, как 18 летний студент. Этих людей нет, от них остались только фотографии, могилы только нет.
Страдания от этого не прекратились.
Не прекращаются страдания от самоубийства.
Для прекращения страданий от самоубийства нужно верить в сохранение персональной идентичности хотя бы на протяжении 1 жизни, а я в это не верю, потому что это не так. За моей спиной куча документальных доказательств существования мертвых людей, которых объединяет номер и серия паспорта и которые в чем-то похожи на меня внешне (а некоторые так вообще не похожи!)

Они не самоубились, сами умерли - страдание осталось.
Я умру сейчас (не важно как, от инфаркта или от выстрела в рот) - страдание останется.
Страдание останется даже если все умрут. 
Страдать будет некому.

Буддизм - о страдании, о причине, о  прекращении  и пути ведущим к прекращению страдания.

Кто-то живет и не страдает и при этом не буддист?
Он не понимает, его вряд ли можно будет в этой жизни чему то научить.
Это не его вина, и даже не его беда.
Он придет к этому сам в будущем, а пока что  - не готов.

А вы, если вы принимаете 4БИ сможете разве так жить?

----------

Ersh (19.11.2013), Алексей Л (20.11.2013), Богдан Б (19.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Поляков (18.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2013)

----------


## Alex

*Для меня лично* бессмысленность Буддадхармы при отсутствии перерождений заключается в следующем:

а) Некоторые положения весьма обесцениваются - например, сансара вовсе не видится как тотальная дуккха (не надо мне говорить, что я "пороху не нюхал" - мне 44 года и жизнь достаточно разнообразно прищемляла мне всякие части тела), что, в свою очередь, вызывает законный вопрос - а стоит ли заморачиваться всем комплексом?

б) Многие элементы учения и практики становятся явно избыточными - например, непонятно, зачем серьезно практиковать медитацию (в пределе - дхъяны) или ту же практику йидама (не в стиле "попредставлять Авалокитешвару, чтобы всех полюбить", а так, как в мануалах прописано)

в) Если рассматривать Дхарму только как средство решения "сейчашних" проблем, то она да, работает. Дело в том, что есть и другие способы, и они часто работают не хуже, а то и лучше. 

Вот так как-то вкратце. Повторю: это лично для меня так, и вовсе не обязательно, чтобы все так же чувствовали.

----------

Neroli (18.11.2013), Tong Po (19.11.2013), Вантус (20.11.2013), Дордже (19.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (18.11.2013), Норбу (20.11.2013), Ондрий (18.11.2013), Паня (18.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> Мои наблюдения показывают, что для сознания более естественна (свойственна) деградация))
> 
> А если по теме, то конечно, да "пустота и ничего святого в ней" (с) Другое дело, что религиозность, она ведь не только в традиционной форме выражается. Поклонение науке, это тоже религия. Но факт в том, что с помощью науки все равно ничего поделать с сознанием не могут)


Для меня совершенно очевидно, что в целом люди стали гуманнее, чем сто или двести лет тому назад. И не последнее слово тут за наукой, опровергающей разные чудовищные суеверия, а также создающие условия для того, чтобы люди имели больше времени для самосовершенствования. Сам факт того, что мы с Вами в рабочее время беседуем по интернету о духовных вопросах, находясь в разных странах, а не пашем на заводе или в поле, тому подтверждение.

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Аурум (18.11.2013), Вантус (20.11.2013), Дубинин (18.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Ондрий (18.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> а) Некоторые положения весьма обесцениваются - например, сансара вовсе не видится как тотальная дуккха (не надо мне говорить, что я "пороху не нюхал" - мне 44 года и жизнь достаточно разнообразно прищемляла мне всякие части тела), что, в свою очередь, вызывает законный вопрос - а стоит ли заморачиваться всем комплексом?


Это как-то непонятно. Ну и что, что вам 44? Вы какие-то элементы счастья наблюдали, кроме секса?




> б) Многие элементы учения и практики становятся явно избыточными - например, непонятно, зачем серьезно практиковать медитацию (в пределе - дхъяны) или ту же практику йидама (не в стиле "попредставлять Авалокитешвару, чтобы всех полюбить", а так, как в мануалах прописано)


Избыточно практиковатать медитацию???? Так, не хотим вылезать из сансары...





> в) Если рассматривать Дхарму только как средство решения "сейчашних" проблем, то она да, работает. Дело в том, что есть и другие способы, и они часто работают не хуже, а то и лучше.



Саентология?

----------


## Alex

> Избыточно практиковатать медитацию???? Так, не хотим *вылезать из сансары...*


Нико, вы вообще читаете сообщения, прежде чем шашку хватать? Я же ясно написал:



> бессмысленность Буддадхармы *при отсутствии перерождений*

----------

Джнянаваджра (18.11.2013), Дордже (19.11.2013), Ондрий (18.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, вы вообще читаете сообщения, прежде чем шашку хватать? Я же ясно написал:


Буддадхарма не бессмысленна даже при отсутствии перерождений))).

----------

Ersh (19.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Буддадхарма не бессмысленна даже при отсутствии перерождений))).


Да я и не понимаю, дались эти перерождения.
Буддадхарма бессмысленна при отсутствии страдания!

----------

Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Сергей Ч (18.11.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Буддадхарма не бессмысленна даже при отсутствии перерождений))).


С индивидуально прагматической точки бессмысленна. Не разрешает никаких задач и приводит к появлению множества новых.

Имеет разве что эстетический смысл.

----------

Alex (18.11.2013), Neroli (18.11.2013), Tong Po (19.11.2013), Аурум (18.11.2013), Вантус (20.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (18.11.2013), Дордже (19.11.2013), Дубинин (18.11.2013), Норбу (20.11.2013), Ондрий (18.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> *Для меня лично* бессмысленность Буддадхармы при отсутствии перерождений заключается в следующем


добавлю, что не только перерождений, но и кармы т.к. перерождения есть и в других системах (у тех же греков в некоторых школах) но без кармы все становиться совсем иначе. Одних перерождений не достаточно.

на возражения, что дескать карма есть продукт причинно-следственной цепочки (да, в том числе и..), отвечу, что карма есть только религиозный постулат, т.к. недоступна анализу и прямому восприятию и рассуждения о ней четко запрещены в сутрах самим буддой для тех, кто еще не стал этим буддой.

----------

Alex (18.11.2013), Tong Po (19.11.2013), Вантус (20.11.2013), Дубинин (18.11.2013), Паня (18.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2013)

----------


## Alex

Я помню небольшой холивар на Самом Первом БФе, спровоцированный неосторожной репликой Нико, что, дескать "лама показал мне, что я страдаю"  :Smilie:

----------

Ersh (19.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я помню небольшой холивар на Самом Первом БФе, спровоцированный неосторожной репликой Нико, что, дескать "лама показал мне, что я страдаю"


а до этого было все хорошо, да. ))

----------

Alex (18.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Буддадхарма не бессмысленна даже при отсутствии перерождений))).


еще бы, на этом можно неплохо поднять бабулек. ну или хотя бы даже по-мелкому трудоустроить себя.

----------

Вантус (20.11.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Я помню небольшой холивар на Самом Первом БФе, спровоцированный неосторожной репликой Нико, что, дескать "лама показал мне, что я страдаю"


Вот если бы: "Лама показал, что я наслаждаюсь!"...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> Я помню небольшой холивар на Самом Первом БФе, спровоцированный неосторожной репликой Нико, что, дескать "лама показал мне, что я страдаю"


Вы тут так давно, что ли?????

----------

Alex (18.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> еще бы, на этом можно неплохо поднять бабулек. ну или хотя бы даже по-мелкому трудоустроить себя.


Только потому, что под "перерождением" понимается именно перерождения меня любимого где-то в Землях Атмитабхи либо животным либо прорабом.
И начинает человек размышлять, что животным и прорабом он не хочет.
А поразмыслить над тем, что ни животное, ни тем более, прораб ни сном ни духом ни будут, что их предыдущая инкарнация закончила МГИМО и грустить по этому поводу они не будут.
Они будут бегать, как электровеники и жрать все, что съедобное.

Как то неубедительное, когда говорят "будешь безнравственно себя вести - будешь животным"
Да не буду "я" животным. 
Это не "я" буду.
У животного мозг не вместит всю информацию, которая у меня в мозгу есть.
У аквариумной рыбки памяти на 2 круга по аквариуму.
Она будет сожалеть, что книжку Хайдеггера к аквариуму не прислонили?
Это только у Роберта Бернса мыши интеллектуальные, но это он сказочник  :Smilie: 
Но упайя хорошая, согласен.

Я не отрицаю перерождения, но убедительности они не добавляют.

----------

Дубинин (18.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (18.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

В Махаяне, кстати, перерождения логически обосновываются, если кто-то забыл )))
Непрямое достоверное познание

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы тут так давно, что ли?????


Регистрация 18.03.2003, однако )))
а у тебя 17.05.2002

----------


## Alex

Так не обязательно же регистрироваться, чтобы читать.

----------

Мира Смирнова (18.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Регистрация 18.03.2003, однако )))
> а у тебя 17.05.2002


Не знаю, я тут с 98 года))))).

----------

Ersh (19.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не знаю, я тут с 98 года))))).


да ладно! тогда еще компьютеры не изобрели )))))

----------

Ersh (19.11.2013), Алексей Л (20.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (18.11.2013), Ондрий (18.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Зато богатые они. Так что воровство может привести к богатству (_а не бедности как учение о карме учит_).  Конечно можно использовать _ad hoc_ мол "_их прошлая благая карма сделанная 143435 жизней назад привела к сегодняшнему богатству_".


А что Вас смущает?

Сутта Бездетный (Дутия апуттака) хорошо этот механизм описывает. 
Человек приказал отдать остатки еды со своего стола отшельнику, но потом пожалел об этом. А это был будущий Будда (здесь могу ошибиться). 
И благодаря этому, в течении многих жизней имел большое богатство, хотя из-за своих омрачений (жадности) им не наслаждался, а лишь копил, а так как еще и пожалел, что сделал милостыню, то у него не было детей, чтоб это богатство передать, и после его смерти оно отходило правителю. 

Камма не так проста. Она тянется из прошлого, но переплетается с каммой от настоящего. Хотя многое уже обусловлено, но и многое можно изменить уже в этой жизни (моя любимая сутта"Ложка соли").

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Алексей Л (20.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (18.11.2013)

----------


## sergey

Конечно Дхарма не бессмысленна, даже если отвлечься от перерождений (хотя я считаю, что в определенной мере они рационально выводятся). Тут вопрос целей в жизни (сотериологии), этики, вопрос познания мира. Для кого-то, возможно, все это лишнее и пустое. Будда ведь почему не хотел сначала учить Дхамме? Потому что Дхарма труднопостижима, а живые существа погружены в наслаждения и гоняются за ними. Но есть люди и немало, для которых эти вещи не бессмысленны и не пусты. И для этих людей ответы на вопросы ценностей, этики, познания, которые есть в учении Будды, имеют значение. Например, несколько строф из Дхаммапады. Причем, то, что в них говорится, тоже разные люди могут оспаривать, потому что видение одних и тех же вещей у разных людей - разное.




> "Он оскорбил меня, он ударил меня, он одержал верх надо мной, он обобрал меня".
> У тех, кто таит в себе такие мысли, ненависть не прекращается.
> 
> "Он оскорбил меня, он ударил меня, он одержал верх надо мной, он обобрал меня".
> У тех, кто не таит в себе такие мысли, ненависть прекращается.
> 
> Ибо никогда в этом мире ненависть не прекращается ненавистью,
> Но отсутствием ненависти прекращается она. Вот извечная дхамма.
> 
> ...


И т.д.

----------

Богдан Б (19.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (18.11.2013), Сергей Ч (18.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Не знаю даже... К перерожденям так отношусь - это все равно буду я, та же тетка, но с амнезией)))))


Если Вы родитесь другого пола, с другими родителями, в другой стране, в другом столетии, то это будете уже и не Вы совсем.

----------

Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Если Вы родитесь другого пола, с другими родителями, в другой стране, в другом столетии, то это будете уже и не Вы совсем.


Да я не расстроюсь даже если совсем не рожусь... А так... Я хотела бы быть дельфином)))))))

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Да я не расстроюсь даже если совсем не рожусь... А так... Я хотела бы быть дельфином)))))))


Чтоб совсем не родиться, надо очень постараться)))
Дельфины, они хорошие, да...

----------


## Нико

> За удовольствия всегда приходится платить))


Сомнительные удовольствия. За.

----------


## Neroli

> Чтоб совсем не родиться, надо очень постараться)))
> Дельфины, они хорошие, да...


Это если верить, а если не верить, то вероятность наличия перерождений не так уж и велика, в лучшем случае 50 на 50.

----------

Мира Смирнова (18.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Это если верить, а если не верить, то вероятность наличия перерождений не так уж и велика, в лучшем случае 50 на 50.


Да на все сто переродишься. Только непонятно, кем.

----------


## До

> *Карму оставляем?* Тогда объясни почему умирают дети, почему рождаются инвалидами, почему люди, про которых известно, что в этой жизни они не тронули и мухи, бывают ограбленны, изнасилованы, убиты? Где тут причина, *если предыдуших жизней не было?* Как это объяснить кроме как случайностью? А случайность все - это махровый материализм))


Болезни имеют разные _причины_ - травмы, гены, отравления, вирусы и так далее. Если предыдущих жизней не было.




> Кто-то будет слушать про "правильное поведение - польза для ума?" Единицы, ибо окружающая действительность будет постоянно опровергать этот тезис.


Те кому нужна _польза для ума_ и будут слушать.

Много ли людей на полном серьёзе стремятся к архатству?




> Благодарность от (5):
> Alex (Сегодня),Мира Смирнова (Сегодня),Сергей Хос (Сегодня),Федор Ф (Сегодня),Фил (Сегодня)


Видать все поняли о чем ты пишешь, один я нет.

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Это если верить, а если не верить, то вероятность наличия перерождений не так уж и велика, в лучшем случае 50 на 50.


А вторые 50 это что?

----------


## Neroli

> А вторые 50 это что?


разложение и тлен )))

----------


## Нико

> Много ли людей на полном серьёзе стремятся к архатству?



Я думаю, вообще нет таких, кроме Миры Смирновой.)

----------

Neroli (18.11.2013), Алексей Л (20.11.2013), Паня (18.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Я думаю, вообще нет таких, кроме Миры Смирновой.)


Просто она новичек, скоро и ее отпустит))

----------

Alex (18.11.2013), Ersh (19.11.2013), Дордже (19.11.2013), Дубинин (18.11.2013), Ондрий (18.11.2013), Паня (18.11.2013), Сергей Хос (18.11.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Много ли людей на полном серьёзе стремятся к архатству?


Наверно, не все, но и не мало. 
Есть даже те, кто не знает, что стремится именно к этому...
Есть такая вещь - совесть. Ну и у многих, не совсем задушенных обстоятельствами, встречается склонность к перфекционизму.
А желание быть любимым присутствует у всех без исключения...

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> разложение и тлен )))


ну оно будет в любом случае

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Просто она новичек, скоро и ее отпустит))


Страсти какие! :EEK!: 
Хотя чувствую, что с возрастом все труднее быть хорошей...
Не хочу, чтоб отпускало (ну на фиг, старухой психованной быть и всех вокруг ненавидеть...)

----------


## Neroli

> ну оно будет в любом случае


вы правда не понимаете о чем я говорю? )) 
Вот у терминатора 2го экран просто погас и все, нету термнатора.  	
"I'll be back" - это только в кино)))

----------

Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А желание быть любимым присутствует у всех без исключения...


Это не имеет никакого отношения к архатству.

----------


## Neroli

> Страсти какие!
> Хотя чувствую, что с возрастом все труднее быть хорошей...
> Не хочу, чтоб отпускало (ну на фиг, старухой психованной быть и всех вокруг ненавидеть...)


Не знаю, я сейчас больше людей люблю, чем когда хотела стать Буддой на БВЖС))

----------

Alex (18.11.2013), Ersh (19.11.2013), Ho Shim (18.11.2013), Tong Po (19.11.2013), Вантус (20.11.2013), Дубинин (18.11.2013), Ондрий (18.11.2013), Сергей Хос (18.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Не знаю, я сейчас больше людей люблю, чем когда хотела стать Буддой на БВЖС))


Потому что это простая "установка". Людей надо просто "любить".

----------

Мира Смирнова (18.11.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Это не имеет никакого отношения к архатству.


немножко имеет
когда ты чувствуешь себя любимым, ходишь такой счастливый, зла никому не желаешь, наоборот, хочешь добра для всех и каждого...

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> вы правда не понимаете о чем я говорю? )) 
> Вот у терминатора 2го экран просто погас и все, нету термнатора.  	
> "I'll be back" - это только в кино)))


Умом, конечно, понимаю, но представить не могу...

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Не знаю, я сейчас больше людей люблю, чем когда хотела стать Буддой на БВЖС))


А Вы имеете ввиду, что я хочу стать каноническим архатом и свалить в Ниббану? Ну такого уж навязчивого желания у меня нет...(хотя я б не отказалась, если б так вышло)))

----------


## Neroli

> Умом, конечно, понимаю, но представить не могу...


А представьте, что вы заснули и не проснулись. Причем не снаружи, представьте, а изнутри процесса. Вечный сон без сновидений. Чем не нирвана?))

----------

Дубинин (18.11.2013), Нико (18.11.2013), Паня (18.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Я представьте, что вы заснули и не проснулись. Причем не снаружи, представьте, а изнутри процесса. Вечный сон без сновидений. Чем не нирвана?))


Не могу ( Почему-то кажется, что сон не может быть вечным, да еще и без сновидений...

----------


## Neroli

> немножко имеет
> когда, ты чувствуешь себя любимым, ходишь такой счастливый, зла никому не желаешь, наоборот, хочешь добра для всех и каждого...


угу, ровно до того момента, когда перестаешь чувствовать себя любимым... это зависимость от внешнего, никакой свободы в этом нет.

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> угу, ровно до того момента, когда перестаешь чувствовать себя любимым... это зависимость от внешнего, никакой свободы в этом нет.


Согласна! А пример состояния есть (и это состояние нельзя назвать плохим). Только в отличии от "любви ко всем ближним" в состоянии алкогольного опьянения, оно вызывается естественными причинами, вытекающими из самой человеческой природы.

----------


## Дубинин

> В Махаяне, кстати, перерождения логически обосновываются, если кто-то забыл )))
> Непрямое достоверное познание


Не из ума- не из тела, родителей, а из своего предыдущего момента... А интересно, кто нибудь подверг это критики обоснованной?

----------


## Нико

> не знаю, не переводил в таком режиме)
> пока поляна не занята - можете быть монополистом и брать за ночь ну скажем один стандартный лист печа. )


А сколько он стоит нынче?

----------


## Ондрий

> Не из ума- не из тела, родителей, а из своего предыдущего момента... А интересно, кто нибудь подверг это критики обоснованной?


там точно софизмы одни. легко опровергается даже через ту же махаяну - пример с зерном и ростком.

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Вантус (20.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не из ума- не из тела, родителей, а из своего предыдущего момента... А интересно, кто нибудь подверг это критики обоснованной?


Вантус вроде как грозился разнести это суждение в пух-и-прах. ))))
если я не путаю

----------

Дубинин (18.11.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> там точно софизмы одни. легко опровергается даже через ту же махаяну - пример с зерном и ростком.


Подробней чуть- если можно. Вроде через неприрывность субстанциональной причины сознания- ясности- познаваемости, доказывалось.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если Вы родитесь другого пола, с другими родителями, в другой стране, в другом столетии, то это будете уже и не Вы совсем.


Да только _личной_ карме это будет по-прежнему пофиг: пол, потолок, родственники, место, время... Она-то своё дело знает и ничо не забывает, действуя, при этом, бесстрастно и, в общем случае, непредсказуемо -- в отличие от любого мирского суда/судьи.

----------

Федор Ф (19.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Без "идеи перерождений" Буддизм ничего не стоит.


Здесь нужно уточнить один момент. Если действительно окажется, что перерождений нет, то это утверждение справедливо. И правда, зачем стремиться к пробуждению и очищать беспокойный ум, производящий массу дуккхи, если есть простая альтернатива - самоубийство например. Но доказательств отсутствию перерождений примерно столько же, сколько и их существованию.) Что касается именно "идеи перерождений", рассматриваемой как один из  постулатов буддизма, то лично для меня она не играет ключевой роли в том, как определяется Буддадхамма в моей жизни. Т.е. даже без "идеи перерождений" буддизм для меня многого стоит.) Есть масса вещей, видимых уже здесь и сейчас (даже при начальном уровне восприятия буддийских истин). Например тема анатты.
Кстати, тема перерождения - ключевой момент разного рода споров между буддистами и представителями других религий, предлагающих иной взгляд на мир. Вступающие в такой спор кидают друг в друга аргументы, которые как им кажется должны защитить их веру или их догматы. Типа- верить в Бога и уготованный им рай куда лучше, чем верить в карму, сансару и т.д.; буддисты в свою очередь говорят, что верить надо в более логичные вещи, хотя и признают, что карма, сансара, нирвана, дэвы и т.д. - также являются объектом веры. Раньше я и сам думал примерно также.
Как мне это теперь видится, Будда не предлагает догматов, он предлагает рефлексию.  Т.е. "карма", "сансара", "нирвана", "перерождения" - всё это уходит на второй план, но не в смысле отказа от этих основных постулатов буддизма, а в смысле поэтапного построения пути постижения, которым прошел и наш учитель - Будда.  По мере развития факторов пути, всё становится очевидным, хотя говоря об этом с другими, вы всё равно будете выглядеть догматиком и веруном, поэтому в споры лучше стараться не вступать.) 
Ещё по поводу "перерождений"  хорошо написал здесь Фил.

----------

Chikara (18.11.2013), Tong Po (19.11.2013), Алик (21.11.2013), Богдан Б (20.11.2013), Дордже (19.11.2013), Дубинин (18.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (18.11.2013), Фил (18.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2013), Юй Кан (18.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

Продолжу свою мысль. Доводы того, что в учении Будды изначально не было ничего религиозного:

1. Будда - это живой исторический персонаж, который на собственном опыте путем долгих поисков чуть не приведшим его к преждевременной смерти нашел ответы на вполне естественные мучавшие его вопросы относительно природы человеческого существования в обществе (рождения, жизни, постоянной борьбы живых существ, желаний, продолжения рода и семьи, недолговечности материального благополучия и здоровой молодости, неминуемой болезни, старости и смерти). Эти вопросы являются земными и актуальными и в наше время, то есть они не являлись мистическими, а были естественными для человека и направленными на поиск морально-психического удовлетворения ищущего ума. 

2. Просветление Будды носит не религиозный, а практический характер.

3. Четыре открытые истины Будды и восьмисоставной путь доступны для понимания и реализуемы обычным человеком.

4. Просветление не дает человеку обретения сверхъестественных способностей и направлено не на это, просветление можно рассматривать как морально-психическое совершенствование человека.

5. Учение Будды адресовано человеку для осмысления, понимания и реализации пока есть возможность сегодня, а не завтра, так как будущее неясно и неопределенно.

----------

Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> И правда, зачем стремиться к пробуждению и очищать беспокойный ум, производящий массу дуккхи, если есть простая альтернатива - самоубийство например.


Или такая альтернатива, как следующее перерождение).

----------

Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> А что Вас смущает?


А как мы знаем что такое то событие это результат именно каммы а не социальных и других мирских условий?

----------


## AlexТ

> Как и все духовные практики, алхимия была нужна для трансформации сознания:


Если "алхимия" это психологическая практика, то это одно.
Если алхимия это изменение железа в золото, то это другое...




> Тот, кто считает себя независимым от причин и условий, в чём угодно может видеть что угодно, только каждый ли это?


И кто это считает? Конечно мы все зависимы от причин и условий. Вопрос в том, реальное условие ли: Бог, камма,  макаронный монстр, и т.д.?

----------

Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Здесь нужно уточнить один момент. Если действительно окажется, что перерождений нет, то это утверждение справедливо. И правда, зачем стремиться к пробуждению и очищать беспокойный ум, производящий массу дуккхи, если есть простая альтернатива - самоубийство например. Но доказательств отсутствию перерождений примерно столько же, сколько и их существованию.)


Доказательств существования Христианского Бога такое же как и каммы и перерождения. И что страшное, то согласно самим религиям, если человек следует другой веры то он, как правило, идет в ад (_или в мир животных, здесь Буддизм менее негативный_ ).

----------


## AlexТ

> Продолжу свою мысль. Доводы того, что в учении Будды изначально не было ничего религиозного:
> 
> 1. Будда - это живой исторический персонаж,


Хоть я склоняюсь к вере в это, какие доказательства что он был. И кстати, какое его имя? Мы даже его имени не знаем...

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Хоть я склоняюсь к вере в это, какие доказательства что он был. И кстати, какое его имя? Мы даже его имени не знаем...


Так а Сиддхартха Гаутама - это что, фэйковое имя, чтоли?

----------

Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Так а Сиддхартха Гаутама - это что, фэйковое имя, чтоли?


Готама это название клана. Даже Ананду называли Готама.

Сиддхартха это более поздние имя, если вообще это имя. В суттах этого нет.

*siddhattha* = adj. _one who has accomplished his task_.

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Хоть я склоняюсь к вере в это, какие доказательства что он был. И кстати, какое его имя? Мы даже его имени не знаем...


В этой теме речь идет не о документальных доказательствах существования Будды, а об учении, которое мною не оспаривается было оно или нет.

----------

Сергей Ч (19.11.2013), Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Конечно мы все зависимы от причин и условий. Вопрос в том, реальное условие ли: Бог, камма,  макаронный монстр, и т.д.?


Астрология с конкретизацией условий и имеет дело. Как можно видеть в гороскопе что угодно, если гороскоп строится на конкретные время и место?  :Confused:

----------

Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013)

----------


## Ersh

Не знаю, не знаю, для людей, родившихся вне индийской культуры, история с перерождениями - это абсолютная внешняя концепция, слова без содержания. А дукха - это нечто, данное нам в ощущения. Мое личное мнение, что европейский человек вот прям так на пустом месте взявший и упершийся в практику из боязни перерождений, искренен, - тут присутствует некий самообман. (привет теме про западенцев в буддизме).

----------

Дубинин (19.11.2013), Паня (19.11.2013), Фил (19.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

Еще мысли по поводу перерождений.
Перерождения объясняют неравность начальных условий: кто-то родился в богатой семье, кто-то в бедной, кто-то - под забором. За что? Потому что!
Для меня с моим опытом это неважно. Возможно это так.
Для меня времен юношеского максимализма и недостатка знаний это был бы хороший аргумент.
Перерождения - необходимый элемент буддийской машины, лично мне сакрального смысла не добавляет.

Не задумывались ли вы, каким образом может коррелировать перерождений и анатта?
Вообще то только с точки зрения анатты.

Самоубийство.
Вы вообще-то умираете "каждый миг" (как у Заболоцкого)
Зачем убивать себя, если вы и так через час умрете?
Это первое.
Второе.
Какое право Вы имеете убивать живое существо, которое будет жить через час?
Только на основании того что у этого ЖС будет ваш паспорт, имя и воспоминания?
Наследники получают в наследство имущество и долги.
Это ЖС тоже ваш наследник и получит ваше имущество и долги, но еще и вашу память, ваш наработанный опыт и еще вашу связь с Дхаммой.
Это гораздо больше нежели просто имущество и долги.
Почему вы хотите его убить?
Страдания выше ваших сил?
Так вы и так через час умрете!
Оставьте деньги, квартиру, знания, опыт тому кто будет жить через час и одну минуту.
Может он разберется.
А не разберется, так тоже умрет, может следующий разберется.

А самоубийство.
Вы не только себя, вы еще миллион ваших аватаров уничтожите, которые уже никогда ничего не смогут сделать.
Никому ваши знания, ваша память, ваша связь с Дхаммой не достанутся.
Все надо будет с начала кому-то другому начинать.
Неизвестно кому, неизвестно где, неизвестно за что.....

Это не самоубийство, извините.
Это  - теракт!

А что такое самоубийство?
Его не бывает.
"само" нет. Убивать нечего.

----------

Мира Смирнова (19.11.2013), Сергей Ч (19.11.2013), Тао (19.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Не знаю, не знаю, для людей, родившихся вне индийской культуры, история с перерождениями - это абсолютная внешняя концепция, слова без содержания. А дукха - это нечто, данное нам в ощущения. Мое личное мнение, что европейский человек вот прям так на пустом месте взявший и упершийся в практику из боязни перерождений, искренен, - тут присутствует некий самообман. (привет теме про западенцев в буддизме).


Леша, вероятность перерождений заставляет двигаться указанным курсом, а не напиваться, например, в хлам чтоб сбежать от дукхи. Тут не вера, а логика что ли.

----------


## Ersh

> Леша, вероятность перерождений заставляет двигаться указанным курсом, а не напиваться, например, в хлам чтоб сбежать от дукхи. Тут не вера, а логика что ли.


Насчет логики согласен, Оль. Но это логика, выстроенная на теоретическом предположении. На самом же деле мы с тобой знаем людей, которые зная о перерождениях, напиваются в хлам, чтобы сбежать от дукхи. Куча народа, зная о перерождениях, танцуют друг у друга на головах круглые сутки напролет, чтобы доказать себе самим и окружающим, насколько они круты в понимании Дхармы... Эммм... О чем это я...

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Аурум (19.11.2013), Дубинин (19.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (19.11.2013), Сергей Ч (19.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2013), Шавырин (19.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Не знаю, не знаю, для людей, родившихся вне индийской культуры, история с перерождениями - это абсолютная внешняя концепция, слова без содержания.


Да, потому что "перерождения", о которых говорится в буддизме, люди склонны понимать именно как реинкарнацию, концепцию той самой индийской культуры. В буддизме нет реинкарнации. Тема анатты, причинности (идаппаччаята) и взаимозависимого возникновения, которыми объясняются рождение живого существа - это внекультурные концепции. имхо. Также как например научная теория не имеет культурного кода, и доступна для понимания любому мыслящему человеку.

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (19.11.2013), Тао (19.11.2013), Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> Да, потому что "перерождения", о которых говорится в буддизме, люди склонны понимать именно как реинкарнацию, концепцию той самой индийской культуры. В буддизме нет реинкарнации. Тема анатты, причинности (идаппаччаята) и взаимозависимого возникновения, которыми объясняются рождение живого существа - это внекультурные концепции. имхо. Также как например научная теория не имеет культурного кода, и доступна для понимания любому мыслящему человеку.


Проблема в том, что Будда учит опираться не на концепцию, а на личный опыт. Опыт мне подсказывает, что дукха есть, непостоянство есть, бога-творца нет, а насчет перерождений мой опыт молчит.

----------

Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Паня (19.11.2013), Сергей Ч (19.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Леша, вероятность перерождений заставляет двигаться указанным курсом, а не напиваться, например, в хлам чтоб сбежать от дукхи. Тут не вера, а логика что ли.


Neroli, у Вас не получится "избежать дукхи".
Замечательный фильм посмотрел "Географ глобус пропил", где главный герой только и делает, что бегает от дукхи.
Бегает физически: сбегает, прячется под стол, убегает за угол.
Бегает ментально: либо напивается в хлам либо просто отсутствует ментально.
При этом он считает себя свободным.
У него такая хитроумная свобода без обязательств и причинно-следственной связи.
Чего-то понаделал, повеселился и сбежал тем или иным способом.
Короля на доске нет - значит мат становится недействительным.

Все равно, в кульминации, получилась такая ситуация, что сбежать невозможно было ни ментально ни физически.
И хорошо, что это произошло задолго до смерти физического тела и он родился заново.
Смерти никто не избежит, ни ментально ни физически.

----------

Богдан Б (20.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (19.11.2013), Сергей Ч (19.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> насчет перерождений мой опыт молчит.


А Вы помните кем Вы были в прошлой жизни?
Наверное все таки нет, как и все здесь присутствующие.
Вот Вам и опыт.
Опыт, что перерождение не есть возрождение.

----------

Дубинин (19.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Немножко отклонились от темы.
То, что люди могут любую идею использовать для оправдания своих пороков (или предаваться им независимо от своих идей) - это и так понятно.
Речь о том, что в буддизме есть элементы религиозной веры.
Хотя в принципе можно редуцировать буддизм до психологии, но это будет именно редукция.
И в этом смысле, кстати, уместнее говорить не о перерождениях, а о карме, действие которой невозможно наблюдать или измерить. Здесь необходима вера, то есть фактор чисто религиозный.

----------

Aion (19.11.2013), Ersh (19.11.2013), Neroli (19.11.2013), Tong Po (19.11.2013), Дубинин (19.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (19.11.2013), Ондрий (19.11.2013), Паня (19.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Да, потому что "перерождения", о которых говорится в буддизме, люди склонны понимать именно как реинкарнацию.


Наслоение индийской культуры, откуда был родом принц Сиддхартха.
Наслоение нашей западной языческо-греческо-православной культуры.
Возможно марсксистско-ленинская философия более правдива в этом плане, когда утверждает, что никакой жизни после смерти нет, а человек живет в памяти, которую он после себя оставил, причем чем больше общественных заслуг, тем лучше память.
Хоть это мне и чуждо, но позволяет ощутить вкус перерождения.

----------


## Фил

> Речь о том, что в буддизме есть элементы религиозной веры.
> Хотя в принципе можно редуцировать буддизм до психологии, но это будет именно редукция.
> И в этом смысле, кстати, уместнее говорить не о перерождениях, а о карме, действие которой невозможно наблюдать или измерить. Здесь необходима вера, то есть фактор чисто религиозный.


 Религиозная вера помогает заполнять пробелы и не отвлекаться на них во время практики.
Если кому-то комфортно существовать с дырками в мировоззрении (уверен такие люди есть, но их очень немного. Надо железную волю для этого иметь)
они будут "без религиозной веры". 
Как говорится, камма работает независимо от того, верите вы в это или нет  :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (19.11.2013), Сергей Ч (19.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

Кстати, касательно темы



> В учении Будды изначально не было ничего религиозного


все таки да.
Будда буддистом не был.

----------

Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> А Вы помните кем Вы были в прошлой жизни?
> Наверное все таки нет, как и все здесь присутствующие.
> Вот Вам и опыт.
> Опыт, что перерождение не есть возрождение.


Это не опыт - это отсутствие опыта, о чем я и пишу. Я не могу судить о том, что такое перерождение, и еще менее о том, чем оно не является по опыту, потому что у меня нет этого опыта.
А вот верю я в то, что вот этот конкретный лысый дядька, которого я почитаю за своего учителя, и которому я доверяю на основе того, что я видел и знаю о нем, знает какие-то ходы под землей, чтобы помочь мне избавиться от дукхи. А так как этот дядька утверждает, что все, что он знает и умеет это Учение Будды, то я принимаю на веру, что Учение Будды есть то, что мне позволит достичь того же, чего достиг этот дядька. Поэтому я принимаю на веру все то из Дхармы Будды  (и конкретного ее извода, к которому относится мой Учитель), что не могу проверить экспериментально, или постичь логически.

----------

Legba (19.11.2013), Богдан Б (20.11.2013), Паня (19.11.2013), Сергей Ч (19.11.2013), Фил (19.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как говорится, камма работает независимо от того, верите вы в это или нет


Это как раз неважно.
Важно то, что этот религиозный элемент - знание о карме - является необходимой составной частью учения Будды.

----------

Neroli (19.11.2013), Tong Po (19.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (19.11.2013), Ондрий (19.11.2013), Федор Ф (19.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Это как раз неважно.
> Важно то, что этот религиозный элемент - знание о карме - является необходимой составной частью учения Будды.


Необходимым, без которого никуда, все таки _аничча, анатта, дукха._
Нет понимания этих трех - не буддист.
В чем необходимость знания о карме? (давайте порассуждаем)
Тем более, что кроме Будды никто постичь механизм кармы не в состоянии и запрещено даже думать на эту тему.
Получается это что-то вроде затычки для особо пытливых умов.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Получается это что-то вроде затычки для особо пытливых умов.


Наличие затычки для особо пытливых умов и есть признак религиозной системы ))))




> В чем необходимость знания о карме? (давайте порассуждаем)


Это основа всей буддийской практики если коротко говорить.
Без этой идеи буддизм останется пустой теорией об аничче, анатте, дукхе.

----------

Neroli (19.11.2013), Tong Po (19.11.2013), Ондрий (19.11.2013), Федор Ф (19.11.2013), Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Проблема в том, что Будда учит опираться не на концепцию, а на личный опыт. Опыт мне подсказывает, что дукха есть, непостоянство есть, бога-творца нет, а насчет перерождений мой опыт молчит.


Если не рассматривать термин "перерождение" через призму самостных воззрений ("я", "моё"), то становится понятным, что "перерождение" - это просто фунционирование телесных и метальных феноменов (тело, чувства, восприятие, сознание) составляющих личность, а не перерождение некой личности или "меня". "В то время как Совокупности возникают, распадаются и умирают, о бхиккху, в каждое мгновение вы рождаетесь, распадаетесь и умираете".  Это вполне доступно нашему опыту. 
Другое дело, что отождествляясь с видимыми феноменами, полное прекращение деятельности телесных функций (смерть) мы полагаем окончанием длительности этих самых "перерождений".  Но ведь человек - это не только тело или материя. Помимо рупы есть ещё и нама феномены. Останавливаются ли все эти силы и энергии вместе с прекращением деятельности тела? Буддизм говорит: "Нет". Воля, намерение, желание, жажда существовать, длиться, становиться снова и снова - это потрясающая сила, которая движет целыми жизнями, целыми существованиями, которая даже движет целым миром. Это величайшая сила, величайшая в мире энергия. Согласно буддизму, эта сила не останавливается с прекращением деятельности тела, являющимся смертью. Это своего рода некая энерго-информационная потенция, приводящая в движение материю(простите за эзотеричность высказывания )), что проявляется в виде рождения живых существ, которое также доступно нашему опыту. Материалисты зовут это самоорганизацией или усложнением материи до живых организмов, теисты - "искрой" жизни, посланной любящим Богом-творцом. )

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (19.11.2013), Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но ведь человек - это не только тело или материя.


Это и есть религиозная вера )))

----------

Ho Shim (19.11.2013), Neroli (19.11.2013), Tong Po (19.11.2013), Дубинин (19.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (19.11.2013), Ондрий (19.11.2013), Паня (19.11.2013), Тао (19.11.2013), Федор Ф (19.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это как раз неважно.
> Важно то, что этот религиозный элемент - знание о карме - является необходимой составной частью учения Будды.


Учение о карме - да, является важной частью учения Будды. (Кроме того, отрицание кармы относится к ложным взглядам.) Но что такое карма в учении Будды? Карма - это намеренное действие. Випака - плод кармы. Т.е. достаточно понимать, что каждое действие приносит соответствующее последствие. Не обязательно придавать этому некий религиозный смысл. Фил правильно заметил, что Будда не рекомендовал размышлять о механизме действия кармы, пока нет непосредственного видения этого процесса. Вспоминаем наставление Будды, данное Каламам:




> Будда однажды посетил маленький городок Кесапутта в царстве Косала. Жители этого города были известны под общим именем Калама. Когда они услышали, что Будда находится в их городе, Калама посетили его и сказали ему:
> 
> "--Господин, есть некоторые отшельники и брахманы, что посещают Кесапутту. Они объясняют и освещают только свои собственные учения и презирают, проклинают и отвергают учения других. Но мы, Господин, всегда в сомнении и растерянности - кто же из этих почтенных отшельников и брахманов говорит истинно, и кто ложно".
> 
> --Да, Калама, это правильно, что у вас сомнения, что вы в растерянности, поскольку сомнения возникли в предмете, который сомнителен. Теперь слушайте, Калама, не будьте ведомы рассказами, обычаем или молвой. Не будьте ведомы властью священных слов, ни явной логикой или доказательством, ни рассмотрением видимости, ни прелестью умозрительных мнений, ни кажущимися возможностями, ни идеей "это мой учитель". Но, Калама, когда вы знаете по себе, что некоторые вещи неблагоприятны (акусала), ложны, плохи, тогда откажитесь от них... И когда вы знаете по себе, что некоторые вещи благоприятны (кусала) и хороши, тогда примите их и следуйте им".

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Говинда (19.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> А как мы знаем что такое то событие это результат именно каммы а не социальных и других мирских условий?


Это результат социальных и других мирских условий, но для "верующего" буддиста, так же и результат каммы (внутренний смысл).

 Камма дает ответ на вопрос "почему?" в тех ситуациях, когда происходит неудачное стечение обстоятельств (форс-мажор, "черная полоса" в жизни) или, наоборот, затянувшийся удачный период во всем.

 А какой ответ даст атеизм, как он объяснит целый ряд случайностей? Точно ведь будет так же мало доказателен и убедителен как и концепт каммы, а то и меньше.

----------

Сергей Ч (19.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но что такое карма в учении Будды? Карма - это намеренное действие. Випака - плод кармы.


С точки зрения науки это должно работать так: намеренно украл - получил благой плод, богатство.
Чтобы это оспорить, надо добавить сюда религиозный фактор.

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Ондрий (19.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это и есть религиозная вера )))


С чего бы это? ) Сознание, чувства, мысли, восприятие - это всё реальные феномены, а не объекты веры, к коим можно отнести например "некую истинную сущность человека" типа "души" или вечного "я". Другое дело, что вера в буддизме несомненно присутствует, но я не назвал бы это религиозной верой.

----------

Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Это как раз неважно.
> Важно то, что этот религиозный элемент - знание о карме - является необходимой составной частью учения Будды.


Знание о карме - это не религиозный элемент, а психический. Карма влияет на материальные и на не материальные блага человека, то есть предостерегает непросветленный эгоистичный ум от дурных поступков под страхом различных лишений и дурных перерождений. Просветленный ум безразличен к идее кармы и перерождений.

----------

Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Цитата Сообщение от Сергей Чернявский 
> Но ведь человек - это не только тело или материя.





> Это и есть религиозная вера )))


Почему? Реально существуют нематериальные вещи, например сознание и информация.
Без всякой религиозной веры.




> С точки зрения науки это должно работать так: намеренно украл - получил благой плод, богатство.
> Чтобы это оспорить, надо добавить сюда религиозный фактор.


Необязательно благой. Не все так прямоугольно.
Например есть явление, по моему, логической нетранзитивности в социологии.
Т.е. человек предпочитает предмет А предмету B, а предмет В предмету С.
А > B > C
Из чего путем логики можно сделать вывод, что A > C
А на практике бывает, что A > B B>C и C>A т.е. он предпочтет предмету А, предмет С!





> А какой ответ даст атеизм, как он объяснит целый ряд случайностей? Точно ведь будет так же мало доказателен и убедителен как и концепт каммы, а то и меньше.


 А чем плоха последовательность случайностей? Это дело вкуса. Вон и хаос то фрактальный, оказывается.
Как объяснит - да никак.
Нередуцируемый стоп-феномен, вот так например  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Это не опыт - это отсутствие опыта, о чем я и пишу. Я не могу судить о том, что такое перерождение, и еще менее о том, чем оно не является по опыту, потому что у меня нет этого опыта.
> А вот верю я в то, что вот этот конкретный лысый дядька, которого я почитаю за своего учителя, и которому я доверяю на основе того, что я видел и знаю о нем, знает какие-то ходы под землей, чтобы помочь мне избавиться от дукхи. А так как этот дядька утверждает, что все, что он знает и умеет это Учение Будды, то я принимаю на веру, что Учение Будды есть то, что мне позволит достичь того же, чего достиг этот дядька. Поэтому я принимаю на веру все то из Дхармы Будды  (и конкретного ее извода, к которому относится мой Учитель), что не могу проверить экспериментально, или постичь логически.


Алексей, согласитесь что странно строить свою философию на концепции "неблагого перерождения" не зная и не имея опыта о том, что такое не то что "неблагое", а "перерождение" вообще? (это я не про Вас, это я вообще)

А если у Вас лысый дядька есть, которому Вы доверяете - это замечательно!  :Smilie: 
Если бы Вы ему не доверяли, его бы у Вас и не было.

----------

Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

Идеи кармы и перерождений актуальны только для эгоистичного непросветленного ума.

----------

Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Aion

> А чем плоха последовательность случайностей?


Обессмысливанием.

----------

Мира Смирнова (19.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Обессмысливанием.


А! Ну тогда да!  :Smilie: 
Это тяжело осознать.
Зато потом - свобода! Ура! Дискотека!  :Smilie:

----------


## Говинда

Видеть прошлые жизни легко - это относится к мирским сиддхам. Надо только войти в 4 дхьяну - об этом сказано в сутрах. Кто хочет проверить  - пожалуйста. И не надо ни чего брать на веру, ведь всё познаётся вовремя ПРАКТИКИ! И где тут религия?

----------

Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Почему? Реально существуют нематериальные вещи, например сознание и информация.
> Без всякой религиозной веры.


Да, но в парадигме науки их причина находится в материальном.
Если встать на эту позицию, карма должна подлежать инструментальному наблюдению.
А поскольку этого не происходит, она (карма) находится вне научного дискурса, то есть представляет собой *чисто религиозную концепцию*.

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (19.11.2013), Ондрий (19.11.2013), Паня (19.11.2013), Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> С точки зрения науки это должно работать так: намеренно украл - получил благой плод, богатство.
> Чтобы это оспорить, надо добавить сюда религиозный фактор.


Кармический плод (випака) сам по себе является кармически нейтральным, то есть не способным порождать карму; он относится к классу неопределенных, а не является благим или неблагим. Даже самая плохая карма (её плоды) не может непосредственно и с необходимостью заставить человека впадать в гнев или страсть, совершать неблагие поступки и т.д. Также и самая хорошая карма отнюдь не означает, что человек - хороший. Вот почему бывает, что плохой человек, ворующий и обманывающий других, может иметь хорошие жизненные условия. Т.е. всё у него получается - нажить богатство воровством и т.д. и всё ему сходит с рук. Плохо здесь только то, что эти возможности (свою благую карму) он так бездарно растрачивает!  :EEK!: 
Ну а то, что делая зло и избегая наказания, человек пожнёт его плоды в будущем - является объектом веры, я не отрицаю. )

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Богдан Б (20.11.2013), Сергей Хос (19.11.2013), Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Да, но в парадигме науки их причина находится в материальном.
> Если встать на эту позицию, карма должна подлежать инструментальному наблюдению.
> А поскольку этого не происходит, она (карма) находится вне научного дискурса, то есть представляет собой *чисто религиозную концепцию*.


Убейте случайного прохожего и вы в полной мере ощутите путем "инструментального наблюдения" карму). Где здесь религия?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Убейте случайного прохожего и вы в полной мере ощутите путем "инструментального наблюдения" карму). Где здесь религия?


Похоже, вы не вполне понимаете, что такое карма

----------

Aion (19.11.2013), Tong Po (19.11.2013), Дубинин (19.11.2013), Ондрий (19.11.2013), Федор Ф (19.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Похоже, вы не вполне понимаете, что такое карма


И что это такое? Сложнейшая для понимания метафизическая идея? )

----------


## Ersh

> Алексей, согласитесь что странно строить свою философию на концепции "неблагого перерождения" не зная и не имея опыта о том, что такое не то что "неблагое", а "перерождение" вообще? (это я не про Вас, это я вообще)
> 
> А если у Вас лысый дядька есть, которому Вы доверяете - это замечательно! 
> Если бы Вы ему не доверяли, его бы у Вас и не было.


А я не строю свою философию, у меня она уже есть у меня готовенькая, ее сотни поколений лысых дядек для меня готовили))). Что-то (важное для меня) я постиг собственным опытом, что-то принимаю на веру. 
Тем не менее не имея опыта никакого перерождения я эту философию исповедую более тридцати лет без малейшего дискомфорта. Просто я признаю, что концепция о перерождениях для меня была и остается непостигнутой концепцией, предметом веры. Но люблю я буддизм не за это.
Я, конечно понимаю, что концепция перерождений - очень важна для понимания буддийского дискурса, но в реальной буддийской практике важно быть предельно честным при рассмотрении феноменов своего ума. А я не вижу там никаких перерождений, и не думаю, что когда буддист садится в медитацию он думает о каких-то там перерождениях. Он наблюдает (далее следует цитата из, например, Сатипаттхана-сутры)...

----------

Богдан Б (20.11.2013), Денис Евгеньев (20.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Паня (19.11.2013), Тао (19.11.2013), Фил (19.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2013)

----------


## Aion

> А! Ну тогда да! 
> Это тяжело осознать.
> Зато потом - свобода! Ура! Дискотека!


Какая свобода? Свобода есть осознанная необходимость. © Аристотель, Спиноза, Гегель, Маркс, Энгельс...  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> А я не строю свою философию, у меня она уже есть у меня готовенькая, ее сотни поколений лысых дядек для меня готовили))). Что-то (важное для меня) я постиг собственным опытом, что-то принимаю на веру. 
> Тем не менее не имея опыта никакого перерождения я эту философию исповедую более тридцати лет без малейшего дискомфорта. Просто я признаю, что концепция о перерождениях для меня была и остается непостигнутой концепцией, предметом веры. Но люблю я буддизм не за это.
> Я, конечно понимаю, что концепция перерождений - очень важна для понимания буддийского дискурса, но в реальной буддийской практике важно быть предельно честным при рассмотрении феноменов своего ума. А я не вижу там никаких перерождений, и не думаю, что когда буддист садится в медитацию он думает о каких-то там перерождениях. Он наблюдает (далее следует цитата из, например, Сатипаттхана-сутры)...


Кармой озабочены люди, которые склоны и или делают дурные поступки.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И что это такое? Сложнейшая для понимания метафизическая идея? )


В общем-то да, если знакомиться с ней не по статьям в журнале "Отдохни".

----------

Дубинин (19.11.2013), Ондрий (19.11.2013), Тао (19.11.2013), Федор Ф (19.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Видеть прошлые жизни легко - это относится к мирским сиддхам. Надо только войти в 4 дхьяну - об этом сказано в сутрах.


Вот поэтому я говорю не о существовании/несуществовании прошлых жизней, а о полезности этого знания.
Даже при том, что Вы узнаете свои прошлые жизни Вы прошлые персоналии не восстановите.
Например:
Узнал я, что я был Александром Македонским и что?
Царственная осанка появилась?
Рука к мечу потянулась?
Гордость обуяла?
Если и так, то это на 1 день, потом обратно на круги своя.
А если не так и действительно связь с Сашей Македонским установилась - это еще большее укрепление в эго и атте.
Хорошая вещь - знание своих прошлых жизней, только бесполезная.

Прошлые жизни я могу из истории узнать.
Не свои правда.
Но только "своих" и нет, потому что "своего" нет.

Конечно про жизнь египетского раба, который строил пирамиду история ничего не говорит, но и интересного там ничего нет.

----------

Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> В общем-то да, если знакомиться с ней не по статьям в журнале "Отдохни".


Вы приделали уши снеговику)

----------

Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Да, но в парадигме науки их причина находится в материальном.
> Если встать на эту позицию, карма должна подлежать инструментальному наблюдению.
> А поскольку этого не происходит, она (карма) находится вне научного дискурса, то есть представляет собой *чисто религиозную концепцию*.


Нет. Не в материальном.
Информация - не материальна с точки зрения науки.
И инструментально не наблюдается.
Ее даже инструментально измерить нельзя и отделить от информационного шума.
Это делается сознанием.

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> А чем плоха последовательность случайностей? Это дело вкуса.


Дело вкуса, в данном случае = дело веры (не религиозной, конечно). Стоп! Вера без доказательств? Да у нее та же природа, что и у веры в божков и чертиков, только без божков и чертиков.

Кстати, "в учении Будды изначально не было ничего религиозного"... Известен тот фальсификатор, который столько мистики в ПК напихал, ну или хотя бы временные рамки этого злодейства?

А если выпотрошить всю мистику долой из канона, учение останется таким же? Ничего не поменяется?




> Как объяснит - да никак.


Прально! Зачем палиться?

----------

Тао (19.11.2013), Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

Неучи, интеллектуалы и философы превратили Учение в религию.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Кармой озабочены люди, которые склоны и или делают дурные поступки.


Кармой озабочены люди, которые желают прервать перерождения - поскольку благие поступки тоже привязывают к сансаре не меньше, чем дурные.
Если не верить в карму, то в принципе абсолютно пофиг какие у кого поступки. 

Также насчёт материалистического восприятия без религиозного: вон - Пол Пот преспокойно умер своей смертью, а его многочисленные жертвы, среди которых было крайне много совершенно невинных людей: музыканты, интеллигенция, монахи, дети - в мучениях. Исходя из этого можно положить, что кармы нет, зато на уровне опыта явственно есть власть - и главный метод освобождения от страданий - накопление власти.

Буддизм - это религия, со всеми религиозными минусами и плюсами. И при жизни Будды это тоже была изначально религиозная секта (с верой в существование божеств и непогрешимостью основателя), пусть и с передовыми психопрактическими методами.

----------

Legba (19.11.2013), Tong Po (19.11.2013), Дубинин (19.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Паня (19.11.2013), Тао (19.11.2013), Фил (19.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Неучи, интеллектуалы и философы превратили Учение в религию.


Типа, "нищий Миларепа сделал нищим и меня")))

----------


## Фил

> Дело вкуса, в данном случае = дело веры (не религиозной, конечно). Стоп! Вера без доказательств? Да у нее та же природа, что и у веры в божков и чертиков, только без божков и чертиков.


А как еще жить в мире, в котором присутствует понятие "тайна".
Только так.






> Кстати, "в учении Будды изначально не было ничего религиозного"... Известен тот фальсификатор, который столько мистики в ПК напихал, ну или хотя бы временные рамки этого злодейства?
> А если выпотрошить всю мистику долой из канона, учение останется таким же? Ничего не поменяется?


Могло быть все что угодно. Столько времени прошло и типитаку через 300 лет записали. 
Зацикливаться на ПК - это "палийский фундаментализм". 
По моему, если мистику убрать, особо ничего не поменяется.





> Прально! Зачем палиться?


Это я к тому, что объяснение вовсе необязательно.
Попробуйте, ради интереса, ничего не себе объяснять, сегодня например.

----------


## Chikara

> Кармой озабочены люди, которые желают прервать перерождения - поскольку благие поступки тоже привязывают к сансаре не меньше, чем дурные.


Желание прервать перерождения - это аспект непросветленного ума.

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Кармой озабочены люди, которые склоны и или делают дурные поступки.


Нет. Ей озабочены люди, которые не совершают дурные поступки (и даже не желают никому зла), но тем не менее попадают в неприятности.

----------


## Фил

> Кармой озабочены люди, которые желают прервать перерождения - поскольку благие поступки тоже привязывают к сансаре не меньше, чем дурные.


Прервать перерождения - альтруистический поступок. 
Не для себя работаешь, для людей  :Smilie:

----------


## Chikara

> Нет. Ей озабочены люди, которые не совершают дурные поступки (и даже не желают никому зла), но тем не менее попадают в неприятности.


Ей озабочены люди, которые не хотят попадать в неприятности.

----------


## Фил

> Нет. Ей озабочены люди, которые не совершают дурные поступки (и даже не желают никому зла), но тем не менее попадают в неприятности.


 А толку то в этом? В неприятности попадать не перестанешь же?
Может еще на 1000 жизней вперед неприятностей.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Желание прервать перерождения - это аспект непросветленного ума.


Тем не менее - именно эта цель заложена в Четыре Благородные Истины, основную базу буддизма, самую древнейшую и изначальную  :Wink: 
А в последующий апдейт Махаяны заложено желание прервать ЧУЖИЕ перерождения - и вот после этого уже прерывать свои  :Smilie: 

Всё это без сугубо религиозной доктрины кармы - абсолютно бессмысленные цели.

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Дубинин (19.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Тем не менее - именно эта цель заложена в Четыре Благородные Истины, основную базу буддизма, самую древнейшую и изначальную 
> А в последующий апдейт Махаяны заложено желание прервать ЧУЖИЕ перерождения - и вот после этого уже прерывать свои 
> 
> Всё это без сугубо религиозной доктрины кармы - абсолютно бессмысленные цели.


Цель иная. Чтобы просветлеть и других просветлить. У нас разное понимание.

----------

Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

В просветлении нет ничего религиозного.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> В просветлении нет ничего религиозного.


Откуда вы знаете? Уже просветлились? Или на веру принимаете?  :Wink:

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Тао (19.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Цель иная. Чтобы просветлеть и других просветлить. У нас разное понимание.


Создание базиса для появления в какой-то момент просветленного существа.
Прерывание цепи перерождений это бонус, тем более не имеющий значения в Махаяне.
Жаль что это не будете именно вы?
А вас и так нет.

----------


## Chikara

> Откуда вы знаете? Уже просветлились? Или на веру принимаете?


Видимо произошла естественная эволюция моего ума, а не просветление или вера)

----------

Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Видимо произошла естественная эволюция моего ума, а не просветление или вера)


Это не ответ. Каков источник утверждения, что "прекращение перерождений - мотивация непросветлённого существа"?

Тут всего-то два варианта - либо вы _знаете_ это (и значит - вы просветлённый, что в принципе является как раз конечной стадией естественной эволюции ума), либо _верите_ в это (и значит - стараетесь действовать в соответствии с этим, как верующий). Других вариантов просто нет.

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Паня (19.11.2013), Тао (19.11.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> А как еще жить в мире, в котором присутствует понятие "тайна".
> Только так.


Тайны в науке? Не, мало исследованные проблемы... :Smilie: 





> Могло быть все что угодно. Столько времени прошло и типитаку через 300 лет записали.


Да, ладно! Такой объем работ проделать, и ни разу нигде не засветиться и не наследить...




> Зацикливаться на ПК - это "палийский фундаментализм".


Не спорю. Но тем не менее, из песни слов не выкинешь, а из буддизма ПК (ну разве, что с Тхеравадой  :Smilie: )




> По моему, если мистику убрать, особо ничего не поменяется.


Поменяется. Любое изменение составляющих, приведет к изменению конечного продукта. Вдруг он потеряет какие-то свои свойства? :EEK!: 




> Попробуйте, ради интереса, ничего не себе объяснять, сегодня например.


А я так уже умею.  :Smilie:

----------


## Chikara

> Каков источник утверждения, что "прекращение перерождений - мотивация непросветлённого существа"?


Источник - мой ум. Написал кратко, так как срочно покидаю БФ на некоторое время.

----------


## Фил

> Тайны в науке? Не, мало исследованные проблемы...


Увы, есть принципиально непознаваемые и неисследуемые вещи.
Познание дискретно.
А вселенная непрерывна.





> Не спорю. Но тем не менее, из песни слов не выкинешь, а из буддизма ПК (ну разве, что с Тхеравадой )
> Поменяется. Любое изменение составляющих, приведет к изменению конечного продукта. Вдруг он потеряет какие-то свои свойства?


А может лучше станет? Кто знает.
Наряду с "палийским фундаментализмом" есть еще "досектарный фундаментализм".
Тхервада - одна из сект буддизма, не более того.





> А я так уже умею.


  :Smilie:

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> А толку то в этом? В неприятности попадать не перестанешь же?
> Может еще на 1000 жизней вперед неприятностей.


А вот станешь Архатом, уйдешь в Париниббану, и конец всем неприятностям (хоть их на 1000000 жизней было  :Smilie: )

----------

Тао (19.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> А вот станешь Архатом, уйдешь в Париниббану, и конец всем неприятностям (хоть их на 1000000 жизней было )


Только не я им стану.
Другой, кто придет после меня.
(даже если архатом я стану через час)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> А может лучше станет? Кто знает.


Это, кстати, легко проверить. Выпотрошить весь ПК и предложить людям (если останется, что предложить). А потом глянуть сколько человек увлеклось "нерелигиозным" буддизмом, и что это им дало.

П.С. Камму, перерождения придется убрать. Ниббану можно оставить как есть!

----------

Сергей Хос (19.11.2013), Тао (19.11.2013), Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Источник - мой ум. Написал кратко, так как срочно покидаю БФ на некоторое время.


Это очень оригинальный способ не назвать религиозные догмы - религиозными догмами  :Wink:  

У христиан, кстати, тоже такая тема бывает: "- Бог есть? - Есть! - Какие ваши доказательства? - Мой ум!"

У меня ощущение (только лишь ощущение), что вам не нравится обрядоверие, которое вы и зовёте "религией", а также - сопутствующие религиям молитвы, философия, литература - всё это вам кажется лишним и не нужным для осуществления Цели. Соответственно, согласно логике "Природа Будды есть во мне, значит - Будда был как я", вы выводите тезис, что в Учении Будды не было ничего религиозного (потому что вам этого не хочется... ой, то есть - потому что источник этого тезиса - ваш Ум).

И знаете, я с вами соглашусь - возможно, один из тех самых 84000 видов Учения (которые мы знаем согласно религиозным источникам) имеет форму не-религии, причём именно такую, какая подходит вам. Возможно, Бхагаван (сиречь - "Господь", Податель Благ  :Wink: ) дал такое учение особо избранным. Но только не обязательно им пичкать окружающих, которым больше подходит форма религии, с основными догмами, которые все проверить на личном опыте в этой жизни навряд ли удастся.

Если что - источник всех этих тезисов - мой Ум, который как-то случайно обозрел великое обилие предыдущих перерождений и от этого сильно струхнул, что аж собрался прервать свое существование насильственным методом, так что некоторые религиозные догмы проверены (правда, наука считает это лёгкой психопатологией)  :Wink:

----------

Ho Shim (20.11.2013), Tong Po (19.11.2013), Богдан Б (20.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Тао (19.11.2013), Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ниббану можно заменить на счастье.


Это как раз легко: поел когда голоден - вот тебе и нирвана (то есть счастье))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "- Бог есть? - Есть! - Какие ваши доказательства? - Мой ум!"


на вопрос "есть ли Бог?" буддисты отвечают утвердительно: "Да, Бога нет!" )))

----------


## Chikara

> П.С. Камму, перерождения придется убрать; Ниббану можно заменить на счастье.


Для непросветленных умов камму и перерождения ни в коем случае нельзя убирать, а то они ниббану заменят на счастье, итак с невежеством и преступностью у нас проблемы.)

----------

Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Это очень оригинальный способ не назвать религиозные догмы - религиозными догмами  
> 
> У христиан, кстати, тоже такая тема бывает: "- Бог есть? - Есть! - Какие ваши доказательства? - Мой ум!"
> 
> У меня ощущение (только лишь ощущение), что вам не нравится обрядоверие, которое вы и зовёте "религией", а также - сопутствующие религиям молитвы, философия, литература - всё это вам кажется лишним и не нужным для осуществления Цели. Соответственно, согласно логике "Природа Будды есть во мне, значит - Будда был как я", вы выводите тезис, что в Учении Будды не было ничего религиозного (потому что вам этого не хочется... ой, то есть - потому что источник этого тезиса - ваш Ум).
> 
> И знаете, я с вами соглашусь - возможно, один из тех самых 84000 видов Учения (которые мы знаем согласно религиозным источникам) имеет форму не-религии, причём именно такую, какая подходит вам. Возможно, Бхагаван (сиречь - "Господь", Податель Благ ) дал такое учение особо избранным. Но только не обязательно им пичкать окружающих, которым больше подходит форма религии, с основными догмами, которые все проверить на личном опыте в этой жизни навряд ли удастся.
> 
> Если что - источник всех этих тезисов - мой Ум, который как-то случайно обозрел великое обилие предыдущих перерождений и от этого сильно струхнул, что аж собрался прервать это насильственным методом, так что некоторые религиозные догмы проверены (правда, наука считает это лёгкой психопатологией)


Я же писал, что не отвергаю религиозную оболочку Учения, но на БФ думаю этот вопрос необходимо рассматривать подробно.

----------


## Chikara

> У меня ощущение (только лишь ощущение), что вам не нравится обрядоверие, которое вы и зовёте "религией", а также - сопутствующие религиям молитвы, философия, литература - всё это вам кажется лишним и не нужным для осуществления Цели.


Обряды, молитвы, философия, литература - это краски жизни, я их ни в коей мере не отвергаю, ведь ум не может существовать без тела.

----------

Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Тао

> Неучи, интеллектуалы и философы превратили Учение в религию.


Сказано, как отрезано. Наконец-то кто-то расставил все точки над "и". Теперь, встретив буддиста у алтаря я точно буду знать - это неуч, интеллектуал или философ. А может и все в одном.

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Богдан Б (20.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Сергей Хос (19.11.2013), Федор Ф (19.11.2013), Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Good

Интересен взгляд на перерождение одного из наставников дзен (это не только в прошлой (будущей) жизнях, а здесь и сейчас происходит перерождение вашего сознания по разным сферам бытия):


> Все Будды и бодхисаттвы вселенной и все в этом мире людей наделены им. Но не ведая о том, что вы обладаете сознанием будды, вы пребываете в иллюзиях. Почему вы омрачены иллюзиями? Из-за вашего эгоизма. Что это значит? Предположим, что вы услышите, что ваш сосед распространяет о вас какие-то слухи. Вы разозлитесь. Каждый раз, встретившись с ним на улице, вы будете чувствовать негодование. Вы будете думать, о, что за глупый и злобный человек! Все, что бы он ни сказал, будет представляться вам в черном свете. Гневаясь и выходя из себя, вы обращаете свое единое сознание будды в пагубную сферу бытия сражающихся демонов-асуров. 
> Если же ваш сосед похвалил вас или сказал что-то, что вам понравилось, то это вызовет у вас радость, даже если вы ничем не заслужили такой похвалы и радость ваша исходит из все той же эгоистической привязанности к себе. 
> А теперь остановитесь и взгляните на то, откуда появилось это ваше «Я». Когда вы появились на свет, ваши родители не дали вам никаких мыслей, но одно только сознание будды. Потом, когда у вас сформировался разум, вы, наблюдая за тем, как другие люди совершают дурные поступки, и слушая их невежественные речи, переняли у них все это. К тому времени, когда вы повзрослели, эти пагубные привычки уже очень глубоко укоренились в вас. Теперь, потворствуя себе и своим предвзятым представлениям, вы обращаете свое сознание будды на путь демонов-асуров. Если вы жаждете того, что принадлежит другим людям, вы вступаете на путь голодных духов и обращаете свое сознание будды в эту сферу бытия. Вот что известно как *перерождение*.

----------

Chikara (19.11.2013), Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Это, кстати, легко проверить. Выпотрошить весь ПК и предложить людям (если останется, что предложить). А потом глянуть сколько человек увлеклось "нерелигиозным" буддизмом, и что это им дало.


 А это по моему есть? Только не знаю как называется.
Тренинги наверное какие-то.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ведь ум не может существовать без тела.


Весьма сомнительный (а скорее - просто ложный) тезис с т.зр. буддизма.
Что представляет собой тело в арупа-локе?
Самбхогакая является ли телом в вашем понимании?

----------

Aion (19.11.2013), Тао (19.11.2013), Федор Ф (19.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> неуч, интеллектуал или философ


неуч - это, скорее, тот, кто составил такой странный ряд ))))

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Тао (19.11.2013), Федор Ф (19.11.2013), Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

Философы - хорошие люди  :Smilie:

----------

Мира Смирнова (19.11.2013), Тао (19.11.2013)

----------


## Люся Костина

> Убейте случайного прохожего и вы в полной мере ощутите путем "инструментального наблюдения" карму). Где здесь религия?


Для меня, то о чем говорил Будда никогда не носило религиозный характер. Это как точная наука иди туда, возьми с собой это, другое "выбрось"... Это очень точный маршрут действий... Если кому то при этом нравится читать мантры, делать простирания, воображать себя каким то тантрическим богом, нет проблем... Сколько людей... Столько путей. Но когда видишь все это сотворенным умом , понимаешь что можно обойтись без этого. Достаточно внимательности из которой постигается что  если разделяя ешь себя и внешний мир, то возникает страдание, изучая страдание понимаешь еще глубже причину и то , что в любой из 4 БИ существуют все сразу, любая Истина включает в себя все остальные...достаточно внимательно рассмотреть лишь одну из которой разворачиваются все остальные. И здесь нет никакой религиозности, это просто внимательность.наблюдая видишь что страдания как и радости непостоянны  и лишены сути... С этим не нужно ничего делать... Все пройдет само. Нужно просто жить и жизнь сама о тебе позаботится правильным образом.  Не забывать о том, что вокруг живут такие же люди как и ты сам и они не хотят страдать . Но не зная как уменьшить свои страдания продолжают их умножать .пока человек далек от понимания себя самого ему нужна религия , вера , убеждения... Другие люди ... Когда познал , то все это становится не нужным, потому что во всем он узнает себя самого... Все воспринимается просто игрой, сновидением с котором не нужно ничего делать. Вещи такие как они есть :религии , науки, миры люди и боги ... Все так серьезно... Но не очень:-)

----------

Chikara (19.11.2013), Говинда (19.11.2013), Паня (20.11.2013), Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Неучи, интеллектуалы и философы превратили Учение в религию.


Если изначально Учение не имело сотериологического=религиозного содержания, чему же тогда учил Бхагаван?  :EEK!:

----------


## Нико

> Философы - хорошие люди


Местами только странные.... а так...... :Kiss:

----------

Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Если изначально Учение не имело сотериологического=религиозного содержания, чему же тогда учил Бхагаван?


4БИ, 8БП

----------


## Нико

И не "Бхагаван", а, выражаясь языком Боба Т, "Священный Господь". )))))

----------


## Фил

> выражаясь языком Боба Т


 А это еще кто?

----------


## Aion

> 4БИ, 8БП


Если путь, ведущий к прекращению страданий, к религии не относится, что это: спорт, искусство, бизнес...?    :Smilie:

----------

Федор Ф (19.11.2013), Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Если путь, ведущий к прекращению страданий, к религии не относится, что это: спорт, искусство, бизнес...?


Удивительно, всего понемногу  :Smilie: 
Если серьезно, то религиозность в буддизме я вижу только в предопределенной морали Sila.
Если эту мораль фанатично отстаивать, потому что "Будда так говорил".
То есть некая сферическая мораль в вакууме (чего не бывает, по моему мнению).
"Проблема" - эта мораль универсальна для общества и не изменилась практически за 2000 лет.

Все остальное - обряды, культы, мантры, четки, гуру, простирания, духи, дэвы, наги - ерунда.
Но это.. у каждого свое шило в заднице  :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Весьма сомнительный (а скорее - просто ложный) тезис с т.зр. буддизма.
> Что представляет собой тело в арупа-локе?
> Самбхогакая является ли телом в вашем понимании?


У вас даже в этом вопросе заблуждение. Я удивляюсь, почему может быть такое у опытного "со стажем") западного буддиста? Сознание (ум) - это неразрывное свойство человеческого тела, не отделяйте его отдельно от тела в арупа-локу. Свойство льва - это охота, свойство обезьяны - это ловкость, свойство человека - это ум, короче ничего особенного. Просветление - это ум обычного человека и в то же время этот "обычный ум" не доступен обычному человеку.

----------

Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Говинда

> Если путь, ведущий к прекращению страданий, к религии не относится, что это: спорт, искусство, бизнес...?


*Учение*. Дхарма. Метод. Путь.

----------

Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Камма дает ответ на вопрос "почему?"


Вопрос "почему" может быть бессмысленным. Просто так развилась это вселенная за ~13.7 миллиардов лет. Почему кирпич упал на прохожего? Он был в том месте и в то время когда физические условия привели к падению кирпича.  Может не стоит строить фантазии "почему?! Зачем!?" и т.д?







> А какой ответ даст атеизм, как он объяснит целый ряд случайностей?


В отличии от религии, научный метод как раз и описывает причино-следственные цепочки.  Тут не случайность а физический процесс который развивался миллиарды лет.

----------

Паня (20.11.2013), Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Говинда

> Если путь, ведущий к прекращению страданий, к религии не относится, что это: спорт, искусство, бизнес...?


А вы вообще сутры палийского канона читали? Нигде там нет, что бы Будда говорил: "Верте мне, и я вам воздам" :Facepalm:

----------

Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Удивительно, всего понемногу 
> Если серьезно, то религиозность в буддизме я вижу только в предопределенной морали Sila.
> Если эту мораль фанатично отстаивать, потому что Будда так говорил.
> То есть некая сферическая мораль в вакууме.
> "Проблема" - эта мораль универсальна для общества и не изменилась практически за 2000 лет.
> 
> Все остальное - обряды, культы, мантры, четки, гуру, простирания, духи, дэвы, наги - ерунда.


Если серьёзно, в буддийской практике по существу ничего, кроме работы со страдающим сознанием нет, а это именно религиозная деятельность.

----------

Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Aion

> А вы вообще сутры палийского канона читали? Нигде там нет, что бы Будда говорил: "Верте мне, и я вам воздам"


А Вы вообще понимаете, что такое религия?

----------


## Chikara

> неуч - это, скорее, тот, кто составил такой странный ряд ))))


Вы ставите интеллектуала выше неуча? Интеллектуал рядом с неучем - это странный ряд? Мдаа. Это какой такой буддизм вас этому научил?

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Может не стоит строить фантазии "почему?! Зачем!?" и т.д?


Забавное предложение)

----------

Тао (19.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Если серьёзно, в буддийской практике по существу ничего, кроме работы со страдающим сознанием нет, а это именно религиозная деятельность.


 А не психологическая?

----------

Aion (19.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Забавное предложение)


Очень хорошее предложение, кстати.

----------


## Федор Ф

> А вы вообще сутры палийского канона читали? Нигде там нет, что бы Будда говорил: "Верте мне, и я вам воздам"


А вы читали ли? Вере Будда придает огромное значение. Это очень важный фактор просветления. И в суттах Канона об этом говорится множество раз. Вера  вообще является основой Пути. О чем есть сутта в Самьютте.

----------

Aion (19.11.2013), Tong Po (19.11.2013), Богдан Б (20.11.2013), Тао (19.11.2013), Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Aion

> А не психологическая?


По мнению Юнга религии изначально - великие психотерапевтические системы.

----------

Паня (20.11.2013), Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Очень хорошее предложение, кстати.


И чем же оно хорошо?)

----------


## Aion

> Местами только странные.... а так......


Не страннее психиатров...  :Facepalm:

----------

Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> И чем же оно хорошо?)


Поиски причины предполагают объяснение.
А объяснение не всегда можно дать.
Можно получить знание непосредственно, например в медитации.
Но это знание будет за пределами вопросов "Почему?" и "Зачем?"

----------


## Говинда

> А вы читали ли? Вере Будда придает огромное значение. Это очень важный фактор просветления. И в суттах Канона об этом говорится множество раз. Вера  вообще является основой Пути. О чем есть сутта в Самьютте.


Да, ссылку пожалуйста. И вера в Индии делилась на 2-е разновидности: 1) Бхакта ( религиозная-эмоциональная )вера в бога и слепая вера. Термин можете уточнить у тхеравадинов. 2) Шрадха - вера основанная на *ПОЗНАНОМ*. Именно об этом говорил Будда

----------


## Chikara

> А вы читали ли? Вере Будда придает огромное значение. Это очень важный фактор просветления. И в суттах Канона об этом говорится множество раз. Вера  вообще является основой Пути. О чем есть сутта в Самьютте.


Говинда прав, метод веры в буддизме появился уже после Будды. Так называемые махаянские "три тела Будды": первый - вера в образ Будды (амидаизм), второй - дзадзэн (опыт самадхи), третий - чистая реализация. Все они верны.

----------

Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Опыт мне подсказывает, что дукха есть, непостоянство есть, бога-творца нет, а насчет перерождений мой опыт молчит.


Кстати, Леша, про дукху. Бывают люди, у которых она в хронической форме, кто страдает всю свою жизнь напролет. Инвалиды детства, например. Что будет, если дать им Буддизм без перерождений? Крутись как хочешь, а умом давай эволюционируй! Есть ли у всего этого смысл, если страдание физическое?

----------


## Фил

> Кстати, Леша, про дукху. Бывают люди, у которых она в хронической форме, кто страдает всю свою жизнь напролет. Инвалиды детства, например. Что будет, если дать им Буддизм без перерождений? Крутись как хочешь, а умом давай эволюционируй! Есть ли у всего этого смысл, если страдание физическое?


 А "буддизм с перерождениями" приставит им ноги?
Физическое страдание в конечном итоге ощущается умом.
Умом эволюционировать даже не-инвалидам приходится.

----------


## Neroli

> А "буддизм с перерождениями" приставит им ноги?


Буддизм с перерождениями ответит на вопрос - стоит ли им жить.

----------


## Фил

> Буддизм с перерождениями ответит на вопрос - стоит ли им жить.


Я не понимаю, каким образом перерождение можно прицепить к тому стоит ли кому то жить или нет.
Более того, если руководствоваться исключительно перерождением, то можно ответить как "да" так и "нет".
Зависит от точки зрения.
Я выше показал, что "не жить" - это безнравственно, и перерождения к этому отношения не имеют.

----------


## Aion

> Да, ссылку пожалуйста.


Пожалуйста:
Аггаппасада сутта: Наивысший в вере
Ассаддха мулака сутта: Укоренённый в недостаточной вере
А в Касибхарадваджа сутте сказано: 



> Вера есть семя, покаяние – дождь, мудрость – мой плуг и мое ярмо, смирение – дышло моего плуга, разум – гужи, глубокое размышление – мой сошник.
> 
> Сутта Нипата

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Богдан Б (20.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Федор Ф (19.11.2013), Фил (19.11.2013), Юй Кан (19.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Я выше показал, что "не жить" - это безнравственно, и перерождения к этому отношения не имеют.


А постоянно мучится нравственно?

----------


## Фил

> 2) Шрадха - вера основанная на *ПОЗНАНОМ*. Именно об этом говорил Будда


Саддха

----------


## Фил

> А постоянно мучится нравственно?


А есть что-то постоянное?

----------


## Neroli

> А есть что-то постоянное?


Есть вещи длинною в жизнь. Врожденная слепота, например.

----------


## Chikara

> Буддизм с перерождениями ответит на вопрос - стоит ли им жить.


 Что вы здесь делаете?

----------


## Фил

> Есть вещи длинною в жизнь. Врожденная слепота, например.


То есть нет ничего постоянного

----------


## Chikara

> Есть вещи длинною в жизнь. Врожденная слепота, например.


Сансара инфантильна, а нирвана чудовищно беспристрастна.

----------

Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Что вы здесь делаете?


Что конкретно Вам не нравится? Евгеникой я не страдаю.

----------


## Фил

> Сансара и нирвана чудовищно беспристрастны.


и справедливы

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да, ссылку пожалуйста. И вера в Индии делилась на 2-е разновидности: 1) Бхакта ( религиозная-эмоциональная )вера в бога и слепая вера. Термин можете уточнить у тхеравадинов. 2) Шрадха - вера основанная на *ПОЗНАНОМ*. Именно об этом говорил Будда


Была уже ссылка в теме на *САМПАСАДАНИЯ СУТТУ или «Проповедь об услаждающей вере»*, где на все вопросы Будды класса "Сарипутта, ведомы ли тебе [...] и прозреваешь ли ты: «[...]»?" тот даёт ответ "Нет, о достопочтенный". После чего обстоятельно излагает ставшее ему известным от Бхагавана, что он беспрекословно _принял на веру_.
В частности:

*О [Благородных] личностях*
 Кроме того, о достопочтенный, непревзойдённо явленное Благословенным в Дхамме наставление о типах [Благородных] личностей, коих семь: (1) освободившийся двумя путями, (2) освобождённый мудростью, (3) засвидетельствовавший телом, (4) обретший [правильное] воззрение, (5) *освобождённый верой*, (6) следующий [Пути] с опорой на Дхамму, (7) *следующий [Пути] с опорой на веру*. Непревзойдённо, о достопочтенный, это [наставление] о типах [благородных] личностей.
 ----------------------------------------------------
* В других суттах эти семь типов Благородных разъясняются так: 1) освобождённый двумя путями (архат) — овладевший всеми, включая бесформенные, восьмью джханами и постижением мудрости; 2) освобождённый мудростью (архат) — полностью очистивший ум от загрязнений без достижения бесформенных джхан; 3) засвидетельствовавший телом — достигший бесформенных джхан и обретший частичное избавление от загрязнений ума; 4) обретший [правильное] воззрение — частично устранивший загрязнения с опорой на мудрость без достижения бесформенных джхан; 5) *освобождённый верой* — постигший Четыре Благородные истины и частично устранивший загрязнения с опорой на веру без достижения бесформенных джхан; 6) следующий Пути с опорой на Дхамму — недостигший бесформенных джхан и неизбавленный от загрязнений, но преисполненный веры/решимости и постигший непостоянство пяти совокупностей (панча-кхандха); 7) *следующий Пути с опорой на веру* — не достигший бесформенных джхан и не избавленный от загрязнений, но обладающий неколебимой верой в Татхагату, преданностью ему и наделённый верой, упорством, внимательностью, сосредоточением и мудростью.

----------

Aion (19.11.2013), Tong Po (19.11.2013), Сергей Ч (20.11.2013), Федор Ф (19.11.2013), Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> и справедливы


Сансара справедлива, а нирвана беспристрастна.

----------


## Neroli

> То есть нет ничего постоянного


Ну как вам сказать? 
Жизнь - это не постоянно. 
Жил-жил и помер. 
А смерть - это постоянно? 
Если - да, то есть что-то постоянное, 
если нет - то есть новое рождение.
Да?

----------


## Фил

> Ну как вам сказать? 
> Жизнь - это не постоянно. 
> Жил-жил и помер. 
> А смерть - это постоянно? 
> Если - да, то есть что-то постоянное, 
> если нет - то есть новое рождение.
> Да?


Жизнь - конечно не постоянна. Ведь даже само слово "жизнь" отрицает постоянство, это - движение.
Смерть - это прекращение того, что становится.
Все явления рождаются, становятся и прекращаются (умирают)
Нет ничего постоянного, если этого себе не выдумать.
Не бывает смерти в отрыве от жизни и наоборот.

----------


## Chikara

Сознание просветлевшего Будды для непросветленных кажется чудовищно-инопланетной, вспомните когда он не проронил ни слизинки при виде убитых близких по крови ему людей. Поэтому сансара и карма справедливы, а нирвана чудовищно беспристрастна.

----------


## Фил

> то есть новое рождение.
> Да?


 Есть новое рождение, но оно к Вам будет иметь отношение такое же, 
какое имеют братья Стругацкие к науке, поскольку их прах развеян над Пулковской обсерваторией.
Я бы был вдохновлен этим поступком, если бы работал там.

----------


## Chikara

> Есть новое рождение, но оно к Вам будет иметь отношение такое же, 
> какое имеют братья Стругацкие к науке, поскольку их прах развеян над Пулковской обсерваторией.


Новое рождение будет ей иметь такое же отношение, какое имеет сейчас на нее Жириновский или кошка с моего подъезда.)

----------

Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Жизнь - конечно не постоянна. Ведь даже само слово "жизнь" отрицает постоянство, это - движение.
> Смерть - это прекращение того, что становится.
> Все явления рождаются, становятся и прекращаются (умирают)
> Нет ничего постоянного, если этого себе не выдумать.
> Не бывает смерти в отрыве от жизни и наоборот.


Фил, я своим женским умом пытаюсь врубиться в вашу логику и все, что у меня получается в качестве контраргумета в попытке говорить на вашем языке, это: 
В этой вселенной постоянно происходит какая-то хрень!

----------

Паня (20.11.2013), Сергей Хос (19.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Есть новое рождение, но оно к Вам будет иметь отношение такое же, 
> какое имеют братья Стругацкие к науке, поскольку их прах развеян над Пулковской обсерваторией.
> Я бы был вдохновлен этим поступком, если бы работал там.


Вы можете доказать, что это не ваши личные домыслы? Какими-то цитатами что ли...

----------


## Фил

> В этой вселенной постоянно происходит какая-то хрень!


Вы это очень верно подметили!

----------


## Chikara

> Вы можете доказать, что это не ваши личные домыслы? Какими-то цитатами что ли...


Почему у Вас на аватарке традиция аж махаяна, а не джайнизм? Ведь основной идеей джайнизма является как раз идея перерождений. Что вас связывает с махаяной? То что это высшая колесница?)

----------

Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Вы можете доказать, что это не ваши личные домыслы? Какими-то цитатами что ли...


Сугубо мои личные домыслы на основе информации, которой я располагаю.
Буду признателен, если кто нибудь из продвинутых в текстах поможет с цитатами.
Или поставит меня на место, теми же цитатами.

----------

Neroli (19.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Почему у Вас на аватарке традиция аж махаяна, а не джайнизм?


а почему вы на личности переходите? больше нет аргументов?

----------

Паня (20.11.2013), Тао (19.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Вы можете доказать, что это не ваши личные домыслы? Какими-то цитатами что ли...


Ну вот например, прямо сейчас в этой жизни Вы являетесь новым рождением некоего умершего в прошлом человека или существа.
Вы имеете к нему какое-то еще отношение, кроме декларации этой связи?
Ваша жизнь продолжение жизни этого умершего существа?

----------

Chikara (19.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> а почему вы на личности переходите? больше нет аргументов?


Если у вас есть что-нибудь по существу моей темы, то пишите, а если нет, то можете открыть тему-двойник, я же писал и предупреждал об этом в первом своем сообщении этой темы.

----------

Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> а почему вы на личности переходите? больше нет аргументов?


Вам же тут похоже говорят о том, что вы и сами знаете, впереди неопределёнка, помирать можно- но страшновато - а вдруг там того...,Проблеммы есть и их решаем- способом расслабления страдальщика, теоретически расслабуха под названием "нирвана", лучше героина бухла-кокаина, длится всегда, без ломки-и за это ничего не будет. Но с практической стороной дела- как всегда напряжёнка)))

----------

Мира Смирнова (20.11.2013), Паня (20.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Если у вас есть что-нибудь по существу моей темы, то пишите, а если нет, то можете открыть тему-двойник, я же писал и предупреждал об этом в первом своем сообщении этой темы.


Я пишу по теме. Я считаю Буддизм религией. Вы не предупреждали, что нельзя высказывать мнение отличное от вашего.

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (20.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Почему у Вас на аватарке традиция аж махаяна, а не джайнизм?


Наверное, потому же, почему у вас какой-то "дзен", а не "ницшеанство". Просто так хочется )))

----------

Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (20.11.2013), Тао (19.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Вам же тут похоже говорят о том, что вы и сами знаете, впереди неопределёнка, помирать можно- но страшновато


Пока мы живы есть прекрасная возможность - тренироваться умирать каждую минуту.
Точнее видеть, как мы умираем каждую минуту.
Поставить таймер обратного отсчета и как только пройдет 1 минута осознать, что человек, который был здесь 1 минуту назад - умер.
Его больше нет.
Каждый День Рождения осознавать, что умерло уже Х людей (где Х - кол-во лет жизни).
И все они с Вами и за Вами.
Тогда будет не страшно.

----------

Богдан Б (20.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Вам же тут похоже говорят о том, что вы и сами знаете, впереди неопределёнка, помирать можно- но страшновато - а вдруг там того...,Проблеммы есть и их решаем- способом расслабления страдальщика, теоретически расслабуха под названием "нирвана", лучше героина бухла-кокаина, длится всегда, без ломки-и за это ничего не будет. Но с практической стороной дела- как всегда напряжёнка)))


Не, я просто не понимаю. Мне говорят, что сегодня я - это я, а после смерти - Вася Пупкин. А доказательством этому является то, что я на самом джайн. 
А то что, после смерти я - Вася Пупкин - это не объект веры что ли?

----------

Мира Смирнова (20.11.2013), Паня (20.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Наверное, потому же, почему у вас какой-то "дзен", а не "ницшеанство". Просто так хочется )))


Вы считаете что "ницшеанство" - это ругательство?

----------


## Дубинин

> Пока мы живы есть прекрасная возможность - тренироваться умирать каждую минуту.
> Точнее видеть, как мы умираем каждую минуту.
> Поставить таймер обратного отсчета и как только пройдет 1 минута осознать, что человек, который был здесь 1 минуту назад - умер.
> Его больше нет.
> Каждый День Рождения осознавать, что умерло уже Х людей (где Х - кол-во лет жизни).
> И все они с Вами и за Вами.
> Тогда будет не страшно.


Ну и я про это, постепенно подойти к пофигизму но без побочек как от литра водки?

----------


## Фил

> Не, я просто не понимаю. Мне говорят, что сегодня я - это я, а после смерти - Вася Пупкин.


Кто это говорит?
"Я" - нет.
Есть совокупность явлений, обозначенное именем "Ольга".
Вас не только после смерти - нет, но и сейчас - нет.
Буддизм не об этом разве?

----------


## Дубинин

> Не, я просто не понимаю. Мне говорят, что сегодня я - это я, а после смерти - Вася Пупкин. А доказательством этому является то, что я на самом джайн. 
> А то что, после смерти я - Вася Пупкин - это не объект веры что ли?


Тут точно только одно- незнание будущего и отсутствие памяти о прошлом.))

----------

Паня (20.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Да тема- то голимый ваш самопал- псевдоозарение))


Это такая "высшая эволюция человеческого сознания"  - бузить, когда с тобою не согласны. Привязанности к идеям тоже делают бо-бо.

----------

Дубинин (19.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (20.11.2013), Паня (20.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Кто это говорит?
> "Я" - нет.
> Есть совокупность явлений, обозначенное именем "Ольга".
> Вас не только после смерти - нет, но и сейчас - нет.
> Буддизм не об этом разве?


А если я вас укушу вам не будет больно? А если поглажу вам не будет приятно? Расскажите как это, когда "вас нет"?

----------

Паня (20.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Ну и я про это, постепенно подойти к пофигизму но без побочек как от литра водки?


Не совсем, 
Пофигизм (как и литр водки) исключает действие. 
Я, честно говоря, не знаю, что Вы имеете в виду по термином "пофигизм" но очевидно что-то типа "плыть по течению"
Дхамма это в том числе и "плыть против течения".
У пофигиста не будет сил и мотивации этого делать.
Сумубрно, но объяснить могу только образами.
К словам, прошу, не цепляться.

----------


## Фил

> А если я вас укушу вам не будет больно? А если поглажу вам не будет приятно?


Конечно. Лучше - второе.
А если меня собьет колесница - то у меня будут переломаны кости.
Хотя Нагасена еще 2000 лет назад показал царю, что колесницы никакой и нет.
Есть совокупность запчастей.

----------


## Neroli

> Конечно. Лучше - второе.
> А если меня собьет колесница - то у меня будут переломаны кости.
> Хотя Нагасена еще 2000 лет назад показал царю, что колесницы никакой и нет.
> Есть совокупность запчастей.


Я тут задавала впорос про реальность/не реальность, а умный Хос сказал, что "не существует так, как видится" - в этом смысле не реально. Так может и "я" в этом же смысле не существует (не такое каким кажется), а не вообще не существует?

----------

Паня (20.11.2013), Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> Кстати, Леша, про дукху. Бывают люди, у которых она в хронической форме, кто страдает всю свою жизнь напролет. Инвалиды детства, например. Что будет, если дать им Буддизм без перерождений? Крутись как хочешь, а умом давай эволюционируй! Есть ли у всего этого смысл, если страдание физическое?


Дукха она у всех в хронической форме Как правило инвалиды с детства, которые занимаются совершенствованием себя, достигают поразительных результатов, лучших, чем их благополучные товарищи. Но я собственно не о том. Что толку в знании концепции о перерождении, если в нее толком никто не верит? Кого это пугает?

----------

Аурум (19.11.2013), Фил (19.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Я тут задавала впорос про реальность/не реальность, а умный Хос сказал, что "не существует так, как видится" - в этом смысле не реально. Так может и "я" в этом же смысле не существует (не такое каким кажется), а не вообще не существует?


Буддийское воззрение это именно - анатта.
"Я" не существует вообще, нигде, никак и никогда.
Это Хос такое сказал?
Не верю!  :Smilie: 
Аааа, это он про реальность, а не про "я".
Ну слава Богу!

----------


## Фил

> Что толку в знании концепции о перерождении, если в нее толком никто не верит? Кого это пугает?


Я верю.
Но толку в этом действительно, никакого.

----------

Ersh (19.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> ... Но я собственно не о том. Что толку в знании концепции о перерождении, если в нее толком никто не верит? Кого это пугает?


Меня слегка пугает (но по прежнему не верю), иначе торчал бы я тут на форуме)). Правда пугает свой опыт больше приобретения ошибок- дядки на тронах про ады рассказывали- не верю- но вдруг не догоняю чего))

----------


## Фил

> Меня слегка пугает (но по прежнему не верю), иначе торчал бы я тут на форуме)). Правда пугает свой опыт больше приобретения ошибок- дядки на тронах про ады рассказывали- не верю- но вдруг не догоняю чего))


Ну какой ад сравнится с повторным рождением в РФ?

----------

Федор Ф (19.11.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Не, я просто не понимаю. Мне говорят, что сегодня я - это я, а после смерти - Вася Пупкин. А доказательством этому является то, что я на самом джайн. 
> А то что, после смерти я - Вася Пупкин - это не объект веры что ли?


Они вам предлагают не ответ о Васе Пупкине, а решение которое вам скажет любая коллега на работе "... да не морочься ты всякой хренью..)), только не морочиться- называется изящно "...то- чему на самом деле учил Будда...")))

----------


## Aion

> Расскажите как это, когда "вас нет"?


Здорово и вечно! ©

----------

Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Дукха она у всех в хронической форме Как правило инвалиды с детства, которые занимаются совершенствованием себя, достигают поразительных результатов, лучших, чем их благополучные товарищи. Но я собственно не о том. Что толку в знании концепции о перерождении, если в нее толком никто не верит? Кого это пугает?


Не знаю. Я вот взбалмошная, иногда меня достает бессмысленность существования (это не трагично у меня, просто перестаю понимать нафига) и я думаю, въехать что ли в стену на полной скорости? И не въезжаю, потому что вдруг опять. Мне нужен буддизм в том виде в каком он есть. Без редукций))

----------

Мира Смирнова (20.11.2013), Паня (20.11.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> Не знаю. Я вот взбалмошная, иногда меня достает бессмысленость существования (это не трагично у меня) и я думаю, въехать что ли в стену на полной скорости? И не въезжаю, потому что вдруг опять.


А что, если не въедешь, то не опять? Чтобы не было опять тут другие методы надоть.

----------


## Neroli

> А что, если не въедешь, то не опять? Чтобы не было опять тут другие методы надоть.


Прав))
Вот поэтому пока никуда не едем, а пытаемся использовать другие методы!

----------


## Ersh

> Прав))
> Вот поэтому пока никуда не едем, а пытаемся использовать другие методы!


Ну так они точно такие же, как и при любой другой мотивации :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Не знаю. Я вот взбалмошная, иногда меня достает бессмысленность существования (это не трагично у меня, просто перестаю понимать нафига) и я думаю, въехать что ли в стену на полной скорости? И не въезжаю, потому что вдруг опять. Мне нужен буддизм в том виде в каком он есть. Без редукций))


А может не "въезжаю", просто из за банального врождённого страха боли- инстинкта самосохронения..., и просто нет умения отследить это поглубже, ну а уж после инстикта-двадцатая мысль-всякие редукции)))

----------

Паня (20.11.2013), Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Ну так они точно такие же, как и при любой другой мотивации


ниасилила

----------


## Neroli

> А может не "въезжаю", просто из за банального врождённого страха боли- инстинкта самосохронения..., и просто нет умения отследить это поглубже, ну а уж после инстикта-двадцатая мысль-всякие редукции)))


Может.

----------


## Tong Po

> а почему вы на личности переходите? больше нет аргументов?


Так вроде их (аргументов) и не было совсем. Утверждения, типа "мне известно из моего ума" ведь не могут быть аргументом в дискуссии.

----------

Neroli (19.11.2013), Дубинин (19.11.2013)

----------


## Виджай

> Ну какой ад сравнится с повторным рождением в РФ?


Рождение в Таджикистане, к примеру.

----------

Ersh (19.11.2013), Денис Евгеньев (21.11.2013), Сергей Хос (19.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2013)

----------


## Виджай

> Кстати, Леша, про дукху. Бывают люди, у которых она в хронической форме, кто страдает всю свою жизнь напролет. Инвалиды детства, например. Что будет, если дать им Буддизм без перерождений? Крутись как хочешь, а умом давай эволюционируй! Есть ли у всего этого смысл, если страдание физическое?


Если научить их медитации, они смогут облегчить свои страдания. Такой же эффект как и от психологии, которой вы, по-моему, утешаетесь, только это может произвести трансформацию в восприятии.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Я" не существует вообще, нигде, никак и никогда.


Что именно "не существует вообще, нигде, никак и никогда"?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хотя Нагасена еще 2000 лет назад показал царю, что колесницы никакой и нет.
> Есть совокупность запчастей.


Если бы не было никакой колесницы, то из этой "совокупности запчастей" можно было бы собрать, например, чайник.
Но это не так.
Так что Милинде достаточно было попросить Нагасену не разбирать колесницу, а собрать ее, и стало бы ясно, что колесница есть. Он просто не догадался (наверное, Платона поленился прочитать, а еще грек))))

----------

Aion (19.11.2013), Alex (19.11.2013), Tong Po (20.11.2013), Паня (20.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2013), Юй Кан (19.11.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Да, ссылку пожалуйста


Тут уже дали ссылки на сутты. Мне некогда искать в необъятном Каноне, но вот навскидку, например. Хотя есть и более выразительные сутты, где говорится, что вера - основа Пути. В какой-то сутте (не нашел) сказано, что страдание порождает веру, а уж вера - все остальные этапы Пути. К тому же чуть не в каждой сутте есть напоминание о необходимости веры  в Будду, Дхамму, Сангху.


*Самьютта Никая 48 Индриясамьютта 59 (9) Возникновение*:

 В Саваттхи. "Бхиккху, эти пять способностей, если они не возникли,  не возникают помимо появления Татхагаты, Араханта, Совершенно Просветленного. Какие пять? *Способность веры*, способность энергии, способность внимательности, способность концентрации, способность мудрости".

----------

Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Говинда

> Тут уже дали ссылки на сутты. Мне некогда искать в необъятном Каноне, но вот навскидку, например. Хотя есть и более выразительные сутты, где говорится, что вера - основа Пути. В какой-то сутте (не нашел) сказано, что страдание порождает веру, а уж вера - все остальные этапы Пути. К тому же чуть не в каждой сутте есть напоминание о необходимости веры  в Будду, Дхамму, Сангху.
> 
> 
> *Самьютта Никая 48 Индриясамьютта 59 (9) Возникновение*:
> 
> Это основы Учения. Только под словом "вера"( перевод такой, другого термина нет ) вы понимаете Бхакту ( как в христианстве , типа надо верить). А в контексте Будда учит Шрадхе ( Садхе)  - это вера в ПОЗНАВАЕМОЕ. При этом, благоговение не отрицается, ведь я это ПОЗНАЛ, или почувствоал, или осознал!!!! В Учении Будды не надо что-то брать на веру. Надо познвать! Читайте внимательней сутры! 
> 
>  В Саваттхи. "Бхиккху, эти пять способностей, если они не возникли,  не возникают помимо появления Татхагаты, Араханта, Совершенно Просветленного. Какие пять? *Способность веры*, способность энергии, способность внимательности, способность концентрации, способность мудрости".


вы путаете Садху с Бхактой

----------


## Нико

> А это еще кто?


Ну Турман Роберт. Погуглите. Отец Умы Турман)))

----------


## Фил

> Ну Турман Роберт. Погуглите. Отец Умы Турман)))


Буэ.... :EEK!:

----------


## Фил

> И не въезжаю, потому что вдруг опять. Мне нужен буддизм в том виде в каком он есть. Без редукций))


А сейчас Вы чувствуете, что Вы живете опять?
Что именно опять?
То же самое только по другому?

----------


## Фил

> Что именно "не существует вообще, нигде, никак и никогда"?


Атта

----------

Сергей Ч (19.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> А сейчас Вы чувствуете, что Вы живете опять?
> Что именно опять?
> То же самое только по другому?


А какое это имеет сейчас значени? Если не чувствую, то можно об стену?

----------


## Фил

> Если бы не было никакой колесницы, то из этой "совокупности запчастей" можно было бы собрать, например, чайник.
> Но это не так.
> Так что Милинде достаточно было попросить Нагасену не разбирать колесницу, а собрать ее, и стало бы ясно, что колесница есть. Он просто не догадался (наверное, Платона поленился прочитать, а еще грек))))


 Он бы увидел, что колесница возникла из ничего. Стал бы разбирать обратно, чтобы увидеть, когда именно пропадет колесница, и увидел бы, что пропадает, вместе с появлением кучи запчастей, и понял бы, что все явления - составные.

Вы хотите сказать, что Нагасена был неправ?
Я не понимаю... :Frown:

----------

Сергей Ч (19.11.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> А какое это имеет сейчас значени? Если не чувствую, то можно об стену?


Низя, но по другой причине; страшно-больно-можно не сразу умереть и мучаться- другим будет плохо- вечером доделать -досмотреть что-нибудь,  да мало-ли...)))

----------

Фил (19.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> А какое это имеет сейчас значени? Если не чувствую, то можно об стену?


А Вам нужно от кого то разрешение?
Можно или нельзя?
Я не психолог, но чувствую, что Вы сами не хотите об стену.
Пусть буддизм будет таким, какой он нужен именно Вам и не слушайте всяких форумных анонимусов. Философии нельзя научить, это жизненный опыт. Жить Вам и принимать решения Вам. Никто не поможет, не потому что злые, а потому что - невозможно  :Frown:

----------

Neroli (19.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (20.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Низя, но по другой причине; страшно-больно-можно не сразу умереть и мучаться- другим будет плохо- вечером доделать -досмотреть что-нибудь,  да мало-ли...)))


Когда мне кололи наркоз - такой кайф был. Никаких мучений. Так бы и спал, с улыбкой на лице.

----------

Neroli (19.11.2013), Паня (20.11.2013), Сергей Ч (19.11.2013), Тао (20.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Когда мне кололи наркоз - такой кайф был. Никаких мучений. Так бы и спал, с улыбкой на лице.


Во! Помню, пришла в себя в больничке после наркоза, говорю ширните еще, пожалуйста, а они ржут.

----------

Паня (20.11.2013), Фил (20.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Атта


Стоит заметить, что Будда не говорит прямо, что атты нет. Для этого как минимум нужно иметь представление об этой самой атте, чтобы было что отрицать.)) Анатта" в буддизме означает, что пять совокупностей (кхандх) - тело, сознание, чувство, намерение, апперцепция, - безличны, их принадлежность кому-либо условна. "Анатта" - не некая умная теория, а отсутствие иллюзий относительно безусловной принадлежности того или иного явления той или иной личности.
Также и в примере с колесницей.

----------

Tong Po (20.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (20.11.2013), Фил (20.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2013), Юй Кан (19.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Он бы увидел, что колесница возникла из ничего.


Не из ничего, а из идеи колесницы, из представления о ней )))




> Вы хотите сказать, что Нагасена был неправ?
> Я не понимаю...


Я хочу сказать, что Милинда был не прав. Потому что не сумел правильно сформулировать вопрос )))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Атта


Путаетесь в показаниях )))
Сперва говорили про "я", а теперь вдруг какая-то "атта" появилась.
А по-русски нельзя? простая ведь тема, в сущности ))))

----------

Паня (20.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Я хочу сказать, что Милинда был не прав. Потому что не сумел правильно сформулировать вопрос )))


QUOTE] :Facepalm: [/QUOTE]

----------


## Нико

> Путаетесь в показаниях )))
> Сперва говорили про "я", а теперь вдруг какая-то "атта" появилась.
> А по-русски нельзя? простая ведь тема, в сущности ))))


Я тоже "за" "по-русски"))

----------


## Фил

> Путаетесь в показаниях )))
> Сперва говорили про "я", а теперь вдруг какая-то "атта" появилась.
> А по-русски нельзя? простая ведь тема, в сущности ))))


Вы меня задавили авторитетом!

----------


## Вантус

> Это такая "высшая эволюция человеческого сознания"  - бузить, когда с тобою не согласны. Привязанности к идеям тоже делают бо-бо.


Это явление известно как баттхерт сиречь попоболь.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Меня слегка пугает (но по прежнему не верю), иначе торчал бы я тут на форуме)). Правда пугает свой опыт больше приобретения ошибок- дядки на тронах про ады рассказывали- не верю- но вдруг не догоняю чего))


Да, дядьки поначалу выглядят внушительно (троны, дудки, шапки), а присмотришься - один пшик.

----------

Фил (20.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Да, дядьки поначалу выглядят внушительно (троны, дудки), а присмотришься - один пшик.


А может тогда просто на размер нефритового изначально обращать внимание? Какие троны и дудки?

----------


## Вантус

> А может тогда просто на размер нефритового изначально обращать внимание? Какие троны и дудки?


Или на сиськи. Вам, Нико, надо быть ламой (на меня это произведет более сильное впечатление, чем любая дудка, шапка или трон - вам они просто не нужны).

----------

Сергей Ч (20.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Или на сиськи. Вам, Нико, надо быть ламой (на меня это произведет более сильное впечатление, чем любая дудка, шапка или трон - вам они просто не нужны).


Я и могу быть ламой, но только строго индивидуально)))). Не на публике, то есть.)

----------


## Вантус

Вообще, я очень жалею, что когда Нико переводила геше Тинлея, я был сосредоточен на речах Тинлея (мог бы и в книжке почитать, там все равно лучше написано), а не на самой Нико. Молодой я был и глупый, не знал, в чем сила. Поэтому все тут набрались положительных впечатлений, а я, к вящему своему сраму, так толком ничего и не разглядел!

----------

Alex (20.11.2013), Tong Po (20.11.2013), Дубинин (20.11.2013), Нико (20.11.2013), Паня (20.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вообще, я очень жалею, что когда Нико переводила геше Тинлея, я был сосредоточен на речах Тинлея (мог бы и в книжке почитать, там все равно лучше написано), а не на самой Нико. Молодой я был и глупый, не знал, в чем сила. Поэтому все тут набрались положительных впечатлений, а я, к вящему своему сраму, так толком ничего и не разглядел!


Книжки я тоже имела несчастье делать его. Хуанди правда оспаривал. )А что разглядывать? Я вам в Индии дакинь много покажу, когда выездным станете. )

----------


## Вантус

> Я и могу быть ламой, но только строго индивидуально)))). Не на публике, то есть.)


Мммм. Я сейчас Хеваджра тантру начну цитировать!




> cumbayitva tu nairatmyam ksiptva vajram kapalake/
> mardayitva stanau devo mandalam samprakasayet// (5)

----------

Alex (20.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы меня задавили авторитетом!


ну вот, только соберешься побеседовать ... (((

----------

Фил (20.11.2013)

----------


## Тао

> Ну какой ад сравнится с повторным рождением в РФ?


Например, я согласен два раза родиться в РФ, чем испытать два сдирания кожи.

----------


## AlexТ

> По мнению Юнга религии изначально - великие психотерапевтические системы.



И не только. Некоторые религии хороши для правителей как повод для контроля над населением.

----------

Паня (20.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Буддийское воззрение это именно - анатта.
> "Я" не существует вообще, нигде, никак и никогда!


Вы правы, в нирване нет "Я", следовательно нет кармы и перерождений, она пуста и беспристрастна, в ней нет добра и зла, логики и интуиции, справедливости и несправедливости, рождений и перерождений. Вне этого мира нет ни Будд, ни патриархов - сказано в сутре помоста. По сути это космическая реальность. Перерождения актуальны для непросветленного ума, с приходом просветления эта идея исчезает. Будда на этот вопрос хранил молчание. Но это не значит, что для нас, непросветленных умов, кармы и перерождений не существует. Так может утверждать только неведующий ум.

----------

Фил (20.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Рождение в Таджикистане, к примеру.





> Например, я согласен два раза родиться в РФ, чем испытать два сдирания кожи.


Это я хотел Дубинина подбодрить шуткой "Кто плохо вел себя в РФ в следующей жизни родится опять в РФ"  :Smilie: 
Кстати, когда с суфийского поэта Насими сдирали кожу, он сохранял при этом чувство юмора и даже продолжал писать стихи!




> Легенды рассказывают о мужественном и стойком поведении Насими во время казни. Согласно преданию, один из богословов, присутствовавших на казни, заявил, что кровь Насими проклята, и всё, на что она попадёт, должно быть отрублено мечом и выжжено огнём. Сразу после его слов, капля крови Насими попала на палец самого богослова. Толпа присутствовавших на казни людей потребовала отрубить палец, на что богослов, испугавшись за свой палец, стал отвечать, что он говорил иносказательно. Умирающий поэт успел сочинить по этому поводу ставшее затем пословицей двустишие:
> 
> Если отрубят палец благочестивого —
> отвернётся от истины.
> А с несчастного влюблённого снимают
> кожу с ног до головы — не плачет.

----------

Tong Po (20.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (20.11.2013)

----------


## Люся Костина

[QUOTE=Neroli;635526]Не знаю. Я вот взбалмошная, иногда меня достает бессмысленность существования 


Если родился, значит нужно жить.  С любой болезнью можно научится жить, болезни протекающие без боли, вообще не нужно считать каким то препятствием для жизни и практики.болезнь наш друг, и воспринимать ее надо именно так, благодаря собственным страданиям человек многому учится...здесь и сейчас, не раздумывая , а что там будет впереди. 
Если представлять жизнь в черных красках такой она и предстанет перед вами. Для того чтобы не было вопросов жить или не жить, необходимо развивать сострадание и внимательность к людям. Подобные мысли приходят не от мудрости , а  от того, что человек много думает о себе. Этот мир ни чем ни хуже других.



Жила была одна птичка, и постоянно она меняла гнезда, только одно обустроит , тут же бросает, новое начинает строит. Увидев это мудрый ворон спросил " зачем ты так часто пере летаешь с места на место?" 
-"Так, понимаешь,  гнезда все какие то вонючие "
-Милочка,"- рас смеялся ворон, - так это ни гнезда, это ты так пахнешь"

С тепловой ко всем.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Немножко отклонились от темы.
> То, что люди могут любую идею использовать для оправдания своих пороков (или предаваться им независимо от своих идей) - это и так понятно.
> Речь о том, что в буддизме есть элементы религиозной веры.
> Хотя в принципе можно редуцировать буддизм до психологии, но это будет именно редукция.
> И в этом смысле, кстати, уместнее говорить не о перерождениях, а о карме, действие которой невозможно наблюдать или измерить. Здесь необходима вера, то есть фактор чисто религиозный.


Мне вот подумалось, карма (мотивированное действие), вне связи с перерождениями, вполне наблюдаемые действия и их плоды в течении одной жизни. В таком случае веры не надо, достаточно увидеть и осмыслить собственный опыт. Но вот то, что этот опыт не пропадет со смертью, имеет смысл только в связи с перерождениями. В отсутствии всеведения в это можно только верить, опираясь на авторитетные свидетельства или логику. 

И еще навеяло. Это уже скорее вопрос не к вам, но вообще к участникам. Интересно, если веры в перерождения нет, на чем основано отречение?

----------

Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Например, я согласен два раза родиться в РФ, чем испытать два сдирания кожи.


Можно подумать, что у Вас кто-то будет спрашивать, что Вы предпочтёте... : )

----------

Фил (20.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Жила была одна птичка, и постоянно она меняла гнезда, только одно обустроит , тут же бросает, новое начинает строит. Увидев это мудрый ворон спросил " зачем ты так часто пере летаешь с места на место?" 
> -"Так, понимаешь,  гнезда все какие то вонючие "
> -Милочка,"- рас смеялся ворон, - так это ни гнезда, это ты так пахнешь"
> 
> С тепловой ко всем.


Ну спасибо, Люся))

----------

Фил (20.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> И еще навеяло. Это уже скорее вопрос не к вам, но вообще к участникам. Интересно, если веры в перерождения нет, на чем основано отречение?


 Вы про какое отречение спрашиваете?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Вы про какое отречение спрашиваете?


Одна из трех основ Пути.

----------


## Фил

> Одна из трех основ Пути.


Паннья, сила, самадхи.
Вы силу имеете в виду?

----------


## Дубинин

> Паннья, сила, самадхи.
> Вы силу имеете в виду?


Можно и так.))

----------

Фил (20.11.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Паннья, сила, самадхи.
> Вы силу имеете в виду?


​Три основы пути — Отречение, Бодхичитта и Мудрость, постигающая Пустоту.

----------

Пилигрим (20.11.2013), Фил (20.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

Теперь понятно.
А каким образом практика Отречения завязана на перерождение?
Только у меня восприятие таково, что если я сейчас живу 10000001 жизнь и ничего о предыдущих не помню то с какой стати я буду об этом помнить после смерти, в 1000002 жизни?

----------


## Дубинин

> Теперь понятно.
> А каким образом практика Отречения завязана на перерождение?
> ...


Так вот-же - мотивация; "...Если, в силу этой медитации, ни на мгновение не возникает желание благоденствовать в сансаре, а 
ум твой денно и нощно ищет освобождения, значит, [намерение] бесповоротно покинуть [круговорот
 бытия] порождено...."
По мнению Ламы Цонкапы, без этого, даже начать практику буддизма- не возможно.

----------

Пилигрим (20.11.2013), Фил (20.11.2013)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Теперь понятно.
> А каким образом практика Отречения завязана на перерождение?
> Только у меня восприятие таково, что если я сейчас живу 10000001 жизнь и ничего о предыдущих не помню то с какой стати я буду об этом помнить после смерти, в 1000002 жизни?


Добро оставим Отречение если не ясно. 
Попробуем проще Цель буддийской практики прекращение перерождений?

----------


## Аурум

> Добро оставим Отречение если не ясно. 
> Попробуем проще Цель буддийской практики прекращение перерождений?


Вы сейчас к теме колесниц подводите.

----------


## Фил

> Так вот-же - мотивация; "...Если, в силу этой медитации, ни на мгновение не возникает желание благоденствовать в сансаре, а 
> ум твой денно и нощно ищет освобождения, значит, [намерение] бесповоротно покинуть [круговорот
>  бытия] порождено...."
> По мнению Ламы Цонкапы, без этого, даже начать практику буддизма- не возможно.


Цонкапа и говорит, что без бодхичитты лучше и не начинать.
Т.е. без желания помочь другому человеку, который продолжит Вас после перерождения.
Сомнения есть в перерождениях и тогда все это зря?
Но Вы то здесь.
Поможете себе завтрашнему.

Вот если Вам завтрашнему это не помогает, тогда уж действительно, какой-то метод хреновый.

----------


## Фил

> Цель буддийской практики прекращение перерождений?


Уменьшение страдания в этой Вселенной.
Как еще можно уменьшить страдание?

----------


## Фил

> Вы сейчас к теме колесниц подводите.


А это не важно

----------


## Дубинин

> Цонкапа и говорит, что без бодхичитты лучше и не начинать.
> Т.е. без желания помочь другому человеку, который продолжит Вас после перерождения.
> Сомнения есть в перерождениях и тогда все это зря?
> Но Вы то здесь.
> Поможете себе завтрашнему.
> 
> Вот если Вам завтрашнему это не помогает, тогда уж действительно, какой-то метод хреновый.


Ну да- в этой конкретной технике- всё так. Но у него в Ламриме есть метод и без Бодхичитты с одним Отречением- низшая мотивация- ниже нет- всё что без Отречения- у него не буддизм.(хотя нет- низшая- желание лучшего перерождения- но тоже вера в перерождения нужна))

----------

Фил (20.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Ну да- в этой конкретной технике- всё так. Но у него в Ламриме есть метод и без Бодхичитты с одним Отречением- низшая мотивация- ниже нет- всё что без Отречения- у него не буддизм.


 Ну и перерождения тут где? как? куда? Если даже без Бодхичитты можно.

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну и перерождения тут где? как? куда? Если даже без Бодхичитты можно.


Без отречения нельзя- а это желание прервать перерождения.

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Если родился, значит нужно жить.


У меня мама так говорила. Жизнь у нее была тяжелая из-за ее терпеливого согласия выносить любые вытирания ног об себя, лишь бы не смореть правде в глаза и ответственность на себя не брать. Терпение и труд в могилу Вас сведут (а так же тех, кто от Вас зависит), если думать при этом не будете.





> Если представлять жизнь в черных красках такой она и предстанет перед вами.


А если в ярких, то яркой и радужной? Если бы все было так просто, то и буддизм был бы не нужен. Массовый просмотр фильма "Секрет" и кайф на всей планете.




> Для того чтобы не было вопросов жить или не жить, необходимо развивать сострадание и внимательность к людям. Подобные мысли приходят не от мудрости , а  от того, что человек много думает о себе.


 А может от того, что человек *думает*? По любому ведь все зло от этого.




> Жила была одна птичка, и постоянно она меняла гнезда, только одно обустроит , тут же бросает, новое начинает строит. Увидев это мудрый ворон спросил " зачем ты так часто пере летаешь с места на место?" 
> -"Так, понимаешь,  гнезда все какие то вонючие "
> -Милочка,"- рас смеялся ворон, - так это ни гнезда, это ты так пахнешь"
> 
> С тепловой ко всем.


Ну после такой притчи без теплого пожелания Вас бы просто неправильно поняли.

----------

Фил (20.11.2013)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Вы сейчас к теме колесниц подводите.


Нет,  мне не понятно, как практиковать без веры в перерождения, в любой колеснице, будь она хоть одна хоть три.

----------

Фил (20.11.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Нет,  мне не понятно, как практиковать без веры в перерождения, в любой колеснице, будь она хоть одна хоть три.


Ну да по мнению авторов темы желание Просветления, стать Буддой, Арахантом, не равняется- прервать круг перерождений- выйти из Сансары))

----------

Фил (20.11.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Ну и перерождения тут где? как? куда? Если даже без Бодхичитты можно.


_С твердым намерением найти окончательный выход [из сансары]
сначала устремись к отречению!
__
_Так вот же отречение от сансары как круговерти рождений-смертей.
Кстати, некоторые тхеравадины (с форума) убеждены, что только тхеравада - это путь отречения.

----------

Фил (20.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> _С твердым намерением найти окончательный выход [из сансары]
> сначала устремись к отречению!
> __
> _Так вот же отречение от сансары как круговерти рождений-смертей.


Круговерть рождений-смертей присутствует и сейчас, на протяжении этой жизни, каждую минуту.
Т.е. если нет понимания перерождения после смерти, тогда вряд ли будет понимание перерождений в этой жизни, тогда и буддизм будет чем-то несуразным.
Я может неправильно понял, мне показалось, что основной камень преткновения - это перерождение после смерти, есть оно или нет?
Если вы видите перерождение (аничча) всего вокруг, то и с пониманием перерождения после смерти не должно быть.

Или проблема в сохранении персоналии?
Так персоналия на протяжении одной жизни не сохраняется?

Как можно не верить в перерождения? Трансформация после смерти так или иначе будет.
Или трудно смириться с тем, что вы, как вы, осознавать этого не будете?





> Кстати, некоторые тхеравадины (с форума) убеждены, что только тхеравада - это путь отречения.


 Смешно  :Smilie:

----------


## Аурум

> Круговерть рождений-смертей присутствует и сейчас, на протяжении этой жизни, каждую минуту.
> Т.е. если нет понимания перерождения после смерти, тогда вряд ли будет понимание перерождений в этой жизни, тогда и буддизм будет чем-то несуразным.
> Я может неправильно понял, мне показалось, что основной камень преткновения - это перерождение после смерти, есть оно или нет?


Где камень, у кого?




> Если вы видите перерождение (аничча) всего вокруг, то и с пониманием перерождения после смерти не должно быть.


Наверно, не должно.




> Или проблема в сохранении персоналии?


У кого проблема?




> Так персоналия на протяжении одной жизни не сохраняется?


Не понял к чему вопрос.




> Как можно не верить в перерождения? Трансформация после смерти так или иначе будет.


Многие вполне себе верят только в трансформацию после смерти в тлен.




> Или трудно смириться с тем, что вы, как вы, осознавать этого не будете?


К кому вопрос?




> Смешно


Тут - согласен!  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

Я чего то уже за столько страниц темы запутался с чего начали.
Начинали с того, что является объектом религиозной веры в буддизме.
И можно ли быть буддистом не веря в перерождение после смерти.
Причем под перерождением после смерти понимается перерождение личности "меня" после смерти.
В перерождение личности "меня" после смерти я не верю.
В перерождение некоей сущности (скажем "поток сознания") я верю, но это не имеет значения.
После этого возникла дискуссия, что если даже такого перерождения "потока сознания" нет, то нет и мотивации.
А по моему мотивация никоим образом ни на какие перерождения не завязана.
Мотивация завязана на вашу личность которая существует ограниченное количество времени.
Какая при этом разница для этой ограниченной личности, есть ли перерождения после смерти или нет?

----------

Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (20.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> всё что без Отречения- у него не буддизм.(хотя нет- низшая- желание лучшего перерождения- но тоже вера в перерождения нужна))


Так я не поняла, что "не буддизм", собственно. Всё, что без отречения, или всё, что без желание лучшего перерождения?

----------

Фил (20.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Так я не поняла, что "не буддизм", собственно. Всё, что без отречения, или всё, что без желание лучшего перерождения?


А как можно желать лучшего перерождения без Бодхичитты?!
Кому желать то?

----------


## Нико

> А как можно желать лучшего перерождения без Бодхичитты?!
> Кому желать то?


Это надо у шраваков узнать. Они, по крайней мере, всё же буддисты.  :Wink:

----------


## Sojj

У меня вопрос по поводу Шравака(яны) - ее последователи попросту слушают и размышляют об Учении, присутствуют на лекции Учителей и обдумывают сказанное, не применяя медитативных практик?
Правильно ли тогда говорить, что подобные существа медленно накапливают заслуги от услышанного и в итоге реализуют потенциальность Будды?

----------


## Люся Костина

> У меня мама так говорила. Жизнь у нее была тяжелая из-за ее терпеливого согласия выносить любые вытирания ног об себя, лишь бы не смореть правде в глаза и ответственность на себя не брать. Терпение и труд в могилу Вас сведут (а так же тех, кто от Вас зависит), если думать при этом не будете.
> 
> 
>  QUOTE=Мира Смирнова;635731]У меня мама так говорила. Жизнь у нее была тяжелая из-за ее терпеливого согласия выносить любые вытирания ног об себя, лишь бы не смореть правде в глаза и ответственность на себя не брать. Терпение и труд в могилу Вас сведут (а так же тех, кто от Вас зависит), если думать при этом не будете.
> 
> Терпение наиболее важная из всех добродетелей. Жизнь тяжелая не от того, что об нас вытерают  ноги, а потому что карма такая.  Терпение должно быть прежде всего по отношению к самому себе..  Если вам кажется что об вас " вытерают ноги" и кто то виноват в том, что вам плохо- это заблуждение. Безусловно, высшее терпение это когда вы понимаете , что в жертву вы ничего не приносете , а работаете над своим омраченным умом, который имеет тенденцию видеть себя униженным и оскорбленным.  Терпение это смирение, а смирение приходит от понимания того, что все просто существует как есть" и это" как есть" результат вашей кармы. Смирение это " отпускание" .  Ваши враги, " унижающие вас" это ваши лучшие друзья. Если вы действительно хотите познать свою природу и освободиться от тех страданий, когда вас кто то унижает это понять , что человек который вам приносит какой либо вред- это несчастный человек. И он не вам вред причиняет, а страдает сам. Но омраченный ум этого не видит, он видит только свои страдания и выстрагивает "защиту" против воображаемого врага. 
> 
> Ум это есть ваше Я", то что вы видите вокруг   Не отлично от вас . Если вы считаете что кто то вам причинил моральный вред, значит вы сами имеете эти тенденции в себе. 
> Каким образом кто то вообще может причинить вам вред?  Если кто то высказывает вам что то нелицеприятное  то он говорит это о себе, а не о вас , от вас ничего не убавится, ровным счетом ничего....
> ...


Кому надо тот поймет и улыбнется, потому как все мы одинаковые.:-)

----------


## Нико

> У меня вопрос по поводу Шравака(яны) - ее последователи попросту слушают и размышляют об Учении, присутствуют на лекции Учителей и обдумывают сказанное, не применяя медитативных практик?
> Правильно ли тогда говорить, что подобные существа медленно накапливают заслуги от услышанного и в итоге реализуют потенциальность Будды?


Раньше шраваки другие были, качественные. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  От учения о пустоте сразу от разрыва сердца архатства достигали. Теперь что -- не знаю)

----------


## Фил

> Это надо у шраваков узнать. Они, по крайней мере, всё же буддисты.


Шраваки, ау!

----------


## Дубинин

> Так я не поняла, что "не буддизм", собственно. Всё, что без отречения, или всё, что без желание лучшего перерождения?


" Не притворяйтесь рыбой", всё вы поняли, это я самую "отстойную", по мнению махабуддистов мотивацию запямятовал и потом вписал))

----------


## Мира Смирнова

Знаете, я верю в перерождения. Перерождений не желаю, но понимаю, что они будут (так как до прекращения омрачений мне еще пилить и пилить). 

Если бы в буддизме не было концепта перерождений, то все равно должно было быть что-то объясняющее, что будет после смерти (и, конечно, буддизма как такогого уже не было бы).

Религия нужна тем, кому недостаточно для движения в этой жизни пространства от рождения до смерти физического тела. Есть люди, сознание которых ищет в качестве ориентира что-то за рамками срока текущей жизни. 
Наука на этот вопрос не отвечает, это делают религии.

Я не понимаю, какую роль играет страх или желание будущих перерожений в том, чтобы быть или не быть буддистом?

Вот отрицание перерождений и каммы превращают буддизм в психотехнику. Только зачем? Их и так до фига. Но все они годятся для людей, ориентированных на текущую одну единственную жизнь. Хотя "нерелигиозный" буддизм тоже что-то кому-то дает, раз есть желание им заниматься.

----------

Neroli (20.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Фил (20.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

Об аничче.
Подумалось, почему на памятник приклеивают одну фотографию, причем обычно старика?
Если человек прожил долгую жизнь, логичнее приклеить несколько фотографий
Если я приду на могилу первой учительницы, то мне нужна фотография, где ей 25 лет, а эту старушенцию я не знаю  :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013)

----------


## Виджай

> Вот отрицание перерождений и каммы превращают буддизм в психотехнику.


Буддизм и есть психотехника. Что плохого в этом термине? Неужели ориентира не нашли в этой жизни? А как насчет того, что будущего и прошлого нет, есть только настоящее - или типа того в буддизме? Зачем направлять свой ум куда-то за пределы этой жизни, вы уверены, что там, что-то есть? И не ваши ли фантазии там?

Я вот не знаю, точно этого, поэтому не задумываюсь над будущим моментом - типа кем я буду, и буду ли я.... или был ли я, и кем был я.... и в том же духе.

----------


## Chikara

Что еще нового и по существу есть к данной теме?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Уменьшение страдания в этой Вселенной.
> Как еще можно уменьшить страдание?


Хмм. Это противоречит Третьей истине Благородного, и соответственно Четвертой, как средству достижения Третьей.

----------


## Фил

> Хмм. Это противоречит Третьей истине Благородного, и соответственно Четвертой, как средству достижения Третьей.


Страдание
Причина страдания
Прекращение страдания
Путь прекращения

Прекращая свои страдания я уменьшаю страдание в этой Вселенной.
Я не прав?

Точнее страдание остается, в потенциальной форме, количество страдающих уменьшается.

----------


## Фил

> А как насчет того, что будущего и прошлого нет, есть только настоящее - или типа того в буддизме?


Вот это не факт.



> Зачем направлять свой ум куда-то за пределы этой жизни, вы уверены, что там, что-то есть? И не ваши ли фантазии там?


 Направлять то можно. Меня там точно нет и не будет.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Ну да по мнению авторов темы желание Просветления, стать Буддой, Арахантом, не равняется- прервать круг перерождений- выйти из Сансары))


Не уверен, подождем может он выскажется конкретно.

----------


## Chikara

Полагаю, что тема близится к завершению.

----------

Фил (20.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

Многие пишут, что идея о перерождениях является для них главной мотивацией принятия буддизма. Примерив эту мотивацию на себя я обнаружил, что идея о перерождениях никогда меня не затрагивала, ни в момент первого сопрокосновения с буддизмом, ни сейчас. Кроме идеи перерождений Юй Кан верно заметил, что в буддизме есть еще такой религиозный аспект как вера, но мой ум также никогда не был сильно захвачен верой. Я не являюсь ни атеистом, ни материалистом. В дзэн есть три основных метода: понимания, созерцания (дзадзэн) и самореализации, в них практически нет каких-либо мистических, сверхъестественных и религиозных аспектов. В четырех открытом Буддой истинах, включая восьмисоставной путь, тоже не вижу ничего религиозного.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Страдание
> Причина страдания
> Прекращение страдания
> Путь прекращения
> 
> Прекращая свои страдания я уменьшаю страдание в этой Вселенной.
> Я не прав?
> 
> Точнее страдание остается, в потенциальной форме, количество страдающих уменьшается.


И третьей говорится о возможности полного прекращения страданий, вашего или вселенной без разницы. Относительно страдания вселенной, ваше личное прекращение страданий не является полным прекращением страдания в ней и соответственно Путь к прекращению вашего личного страдания не является Путем реализующим прекращение страдания вселенной.

----------


## Chikara

> И третьей говорится о возможности полного прекращения страданий, вашего или вселенной без разницы. Относительно страдания вселенной, ваше личное прекращение страданий не является полным прекращением страдания в ней и соответственно Путь к прекращению вашего личного страдания не является Путем реализующим прекращение страдания вселенной.


Как это относится к теме?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Многие пишут, что идея о перерождениях является для них главной мотивацией принятия буддизма. Примерив эту мотивацию на себя я обнаружил, что идея о перерождениях никогда меня не затрагивала, ни в момент первого сопрокосновения с буддизмом, ни сейчас. Кроме идеи перерождений Юй Кан верно заметил, что в буддизме есть еще такой религиозный аспект как вера, но мой ум также никогда не был сильно захвачен верой. Я не являюсь ни атеистом, ни материалистом. В дзэн есть три основных метода: понимания, созерцания (дзадзэн) и самореализации, в них практически нет каких-либо мистических, сверхъестественных и религиозных аспектов. В четырех открытом Буддой истинах, включая восьмисоставной путь, тоже не вижу ничего религиозного.


Цель практика буддизма прекращение круговерти перерождений?

----------


## Chikara

> Цель практика буддизма прекращение круговерти перерождений?


Нет.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Нет.


Сансары нет?

----------


## Нико

> Нет.


Ну, наверное, вы так уверены в себе, что 12-членную цепь не собираетесь прекращать.

----------


## Нико

> Сансары нет.


Вы прям с Дубининым и с Турманом тут спелись).

----------


## Пилигрим

> Вы прям с Дубининым и с Турманом тут спелись).


поправился поставил знак вопроса

----------


## Дубинин

> Нет.


Очередное заявление, не подкреплённое ничем- ни цитатой, ни объяснением. Это тянет на пропаганду небуддийских воззрений. Я бы на месте буддейцев- настучал модераторам)) (мне то пофик- не буддейцы мы)

----------

Tong Po (20.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> поправился поставил знак вопроса


Оч хорошо, что поставили знак вопроса. Определение "сансары" дайте. А то Боб полагает, что это название парфюма. ))))

----------


## Нико

> Очередное заявление, не подкреплённое ничем- ни цитатой, ни объяснением. Это тянет на пропаганду небуддийских воззрений. Я бы на месте буддейцев- настучал модераторам)) (мне то пофик- не буддейцы мы)


И стучать придётся Еше? А он только одобрит)))).

----------


## Пилигрим

> Оч хорошо, что поставили знак вопроса. Определение "сансары" дайте. А то Боб полагает, что это название парфюма. ))))


Боб это кто?

----------


## Chikara

> Ну, наверное, вы так уверены в себе, что 12-членную цепь не собираетесь прекращать.


Цель истин Будды - просветление (через принятие истин, понимание истин и благих действий), а не прекращение перерождений.

----------


## Neroli

> Боб это кто?


Губка, Губка Боб - квадратные штаны. Неужели не знаете?

----------

Фил (20.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Боб это кто?


Папа Умы, которая несколько раз "убила Билла".))))

----------


## Нико

> Цель истин Будды - просветление (через принятие истин, понимание истин и благих действий), а не прекращение перерождений.


Замечу, что прекращение непроизвольных перерождений ещё никто из буддистов не опровергал)

----------


## Chikara

> Замечу, что прекращение непроизвольных перерождений ещё никто из буддистов не опровергал)


Это не главное, это следствие.

----------

Фил (20.11.2013)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Цель истин Будды - просветление (через принятие истин, понимание истин и благих действий), а не прекращение перерождений.


В первую истину Благородного просто верите или понимаете откуда берется страдание.

----------


## Chikara

> В первую истину Благородного просто верите или понимаете откуда берется страдание.


Рожденный с телом обречен на страдание.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Губка, Губка Боб - квадратные штаны. Неужели не знаете?


Нет. Пардон мадам.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Пама Умы, которая несколько раз "убила Билла".))))


Это не Chikara? Если нет то можно не утруждать себя разъяснением.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Рожденный с телом обречен на страдание.


вопроса как минимум два
1. Тот, кто с телом, рожден по причине или нет?
2. Рожденный без тела не страдает?

----------


## Tong Po

> Цель истин Будды - просветление (через принятие истин, понимание истин и благих действий), а не прекращение перерождений.


А на кой нужно "просветление"?

----------

Мира Смирнова (20.11.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Буддизм и есть психотехника. Что плохого в этом термине?


О психотехниках желаете поговорить?))) Пишите в личку (через полгода у меня будет вышка "Специальная психология").




> Неужели ориентира не нашли в этой жизни?


Выходит, что не нашла. Но это не преступление.




> Зачем направлять свой ум куда-то за пределы этой жизни, вы уверены, что там, что-то есть? И не ваши ли фантазии там?


Зачем? А никто специально не направляет. Это внутренняя потребность. У Вас ее нет, а у меня есть. И никто из нас не неправ))). Возможно, и фантазии, только что это меняет?

----------

Фил (20.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> вопроса как минимум два
> 1. Тот, кто с телом, рожден по причине или нет?
> 2. Рожденный без тела не страдает?


1. Ни то, ни другое.
2. Тлен.

----------


## Аурум

> О психотехниках желаете поговорить?))) Пишите в личку (через пол года у меня будет вышка "Специальная психология").


А вы не согласны, что буддизм - это также и психотехника?  :Smilie:  Медитации, плюс целый раздел тибетского буддизма называется "лоджонг" (переводят как "тренировка ума", "очищение ума") - чем не психотехники?

----------

Фил (20.11.2013)

----------


## Виджай

> О психотехниках желаете поговорить?))) Пишите в личку (через полгода у меня будет вышка "Специальная психология").


Не, нету время.






> Выходит, что не нашла. Но это не преступление.


Нет, конечно. Но это просто не совсем рациональное употребление буддизма. 





> Зачем? А никто специально не направляет. Это внутренняя потребность. У Вас ее нет, а у меня есть. И никто из нас не неправ))). Возможно, и фантазии, только что это меняет?


Да пожалуйста. Я просто вам процитировал будд. принцип. Ваша жизнь, вам решать. Это по любому лучше, чем пояс шахидки.

----------


## Пилигрим

> 1. Ни то, ни другое.
> 2. Тлен.


1. Что то третье?
2. Боги тлен?

----------


## Chikara

> А на кой нужно "просветление"?


Просветите почему вы на коленях?

----------


## Chikara

> 1. Что то третье?
> 2. Боги тлен?


Не интересно.

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> А вы не согласны, что буддизм - это также и психотехника?  Медитации, плюс целый раздел тибетского буддизма называется "лоджонг" (переводят как "тренировка ума", "очищение ума") - чем не психотехники?


Согласна. Очень хорошая психотехника, самая лучшая (для меня уж точно  :Smilie: )

Я хочу, сказать, что Буддизм на самом деле - это больше чем просто набор средств для психотерапии, помогающих нам существовать здесь и сейчас. Это философия не только жизни, но  и смерти. Для тех, кого это интересует, конечно.

----------

Фил (20.11.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Но это просто не совсем рациональное употребление буддизма.


"Не совсем рационально употреблять буддизм" - тоже не преступление )))

----------


## Tong Po

> Просветите почему вы на коленях?


У Вас галлюцинации?

----------


## Chikara

> У Вас галлюцинации?


Нет, ваше фото на аве, или это галлюцинация?)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Не интересно.


Понятно. Буддизм, как вы справедливо заметили, практичен, предполагает практику того, что полезно, но не только того, что интересно.

----------


## Chikara

> Понятно. Буддизм, как вы справедливо заметили, практичен, предполагает практику того, что полезно, но не только того, что интересно.


Не интересно.

----------


## Tong Po

> Нет, ваше фото на аве, или это галлюцинация?)


А там не видно на коленях я или нет - там ног вообще не видно.

----------


## Chikara

> А там не видно на коленях я или нет - там ног вообще не видно.


Буд-то на коленях, а почему бы и нет? Что в этом плохого?) не меняйте аву.

----------


## Tong Po

> Буд-то на коленях, а почему бы и нет? Что в этом плохого?) не меняйте аву.


Я и не меняю. Плохого в стоящем на коленях человеке, наверное, ничего нет. Но это, большей частью, зависит от самого человека.

----------


## Chikara

> Я и не меняю. Плохого в стоящем на коленях человеке, наверное, ничего нет. Но это, большей частью, зависит от самого человека.


Без никаких но! "Но" не принимаю. нет ничего плохого и точка.

----------


## Виджай

> Согласна. Очень хорошая психотехника, самая лучшая (для меня уж точно )
> 
> Я хочу, сказать, что Буддизм на самом деле - это больше чем просто набор средств для психотерапии, помогающих нам существовать здесь и сейчас. Это философия не только жизни, но  и смерти. Для тех, кого это интересует, конечно.


Ну так в чем вопрос? Психотехника, которая помогает в жизни и смерти. Стоило ли тратить время на спор? В классическом смысле, наверно не философия.

----------


## Tong Po

> Без никаких но! "Но" не принимаю. нет ничего плохого и точка.


А мне какое дело до Вашего принятия или не-принятия? Никакого.

----------


## Chikara

> А мне какое дело до Вашего принятия или не-принятия? Никакого.


Не верю.

----------


## Tong Po

> Не верю.


Ну это уже сугубо Ваша личная проблема.

----------


## AlexТ

> Круговерть рождений-смертей присутствует и сейчас, на протяжении этой жизни, каждую минуту.


Это не тот смысл перерождения. Перерождение это когда это тело идет в могилу, а сознание каким то образом продолжает развиваться в другом теле. 





> Если вы видите перерождение (аничча) всего вокруг, то и с пониманием перерождения после смерти не должно быть.


To что происходят изменения во время жизни индивидуума не значит что индивидуум будет продолжатся в другом теле. 





> Или проблема в сохранении персоналии?
> Так персоналия на протяжении одной жизни не сохраняется?


Сохранение перспективы в первом лице.  При этой жизни внешние ментальные факторы конечно изменяются, но ощущение первого лица "я есть" остается.

 Если Вася удариться то он будет ощущать боль, не вы.  





> Как можно не верить в перерождения? Трансформация после смерти так или иначе будет.


Потому что нету этому доказательств. Пока больше факторов указывают на то что мозговая функция это необходимое условие для сознания. Когда она измениться, измениться и сознание. Когда мозговая функция прекратиться, прекратиться и то сознание.




> Трансформация после смерти так или иначе будет.


Тело распадется на атомы которые будут частью вселенной...

----------

Фил (20.11.2013)

----------


## Люся Костина

Можно буддизм считать религией, можно наукой. Одна моя знакома смеясь надо мной говорит," ну ты там свой ахалай махалай опять будешь практиковать"  . :-). Ни суть. Главное что он работает и делает наши умы добрее , спокойнее и сострадательнее. Делает?:-)
Мира всем .

----------

Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> To что происходят изменения во время жизни индивидуума не значит что индивидуум будет продолжатся в другом теле.


 Не значит. Я уверен, что не будет индивидуум продолжаться





> Сохранение перспективы в первом лице.  При этой жизни внешние ментальные факторы конечно изменяются, но ощущение первого лица "я есть" остается.


 Когда я смотрю старые фотографии, мне иной раз приходится не вспоминать, а учить, что это - я.





> Потому что нету этому доказательств. Пока больше факторов указывают на то что мозговая функция это необходимое условие для сознания. Когда она измениться, измениться и сознание. Когда мозговая функция прекратиться, прекратиться и то сознание.


Сознание может и не прекратится, но память - точно.
А память - это основополагающее свойство личности.





> Тело распадется на атомы которые будут частью вселенной...


У Вас в этом есть сомнения?
Куда они еще денутся?

AlexT и другие. 
А почему вы уверены в своем перерождении если даже не помните языка на котором говорили в прошлой жизни?
И некоторые опасаются этого?
Даже русский язык вам пришлось учить?

----------

Джнянаваджра (21.11.2013), Сергей Ч (21.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

Если транслировать мысль "перерожденцев" (извините, это я придумал  :Smilie:  )
получается, что буддизм имеет "смысл" исключительно из-за того, что в нем есть перерождения, 
можно свести к тому, в данный момент я буду являться причиной появления в будущем другого индивидуума, 
т.е. я могу способствовать уменьшению дукхи другого индивидуума.

Почему в таком случае практика буддизма теряет "смысл" если после вашей смерти не появится другой индивидуум?
Вы же этого все равно не узнаете?!

И ведь практика как раз и направлена на то, чтобы после смерти *не появился* другой индивидуум?
Разве не так?
А в случае если его не будет, то буддизм теряет "смысл"....
Кудряво!  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Не значит. Я уверен, что не будет индивидуум продолжаться
> Когда я смотрю старые фотографии, мне иной раз приходится не вспоминать, а учить, что это - я.


Да, созерцание своих старых фотографии - хороший  метод для развития понимания "перерождений". Я заценил. )   Ментальные и телесные материалы строения могут изменяться с огромной скоростью, и тем не менее они всегда будут создавать (наполнять) особую индивидуальную форму, которая соответствует (на основании закона зависимого происхождения) уровню развития данного индивидуума. "По существу, каждое новое мгновение существует новая личность, причинно связанная с предыдущей и обусловленная ею. Согласно теории мгновенности, поток дхарм, образующий живое существо, не только континуален, но и дискретен в одно и то же время. Используя современную метафору, его лучше всего сравнить с кинопленкой: она состоит из отдельных кадров, которые, однако, мы не видим, когда смотрим фильм и воспринимаем его как чистый континуум. При этом различия между двумя соседними кадрами совершенно ничтожны, и они представляются невооруженному взгляду практически тождественными, различия же нарастают и проявляются постепенно."  (Е.А. Торчинов)

Пытаясь понять "перерождения" через призму "я" и "моё", невольно возникают сомнения - "как после смерти моего тела, моего мозга, вобщем всего того, что я считаю собой или своим, я могу продолжить своё существование? Это невозможно, это всё выдумки и т.д." Нужно понимать, что в абсолютном смысле нет никакого постоянного "меня" или "моего" даже сейчас, в этой жизни. После смерти физического тела передается, так сказать, только энергия, которая и связывает данное существование с существованием его "кармического преемника" (подобная "передача заряда" происходит, по существу, и в каждое мгновение одной и той же жизни). При этом "ум" (манас), опирающийся на предшествующий временной момент, обеспечивает память и чувство тождества личности -то самое чувство "Я есмь", и в этой жизни, и в жизни следующей.

Имея привязанность к воззрениям о «я»,  мы склонны корить себя за свои прошлые поступки или бездействие (надо было сделать так, сейчас бы всё было по-другому и т.д.) или строить планы на будущее (у меня будет это или то, я буду таким и т.д.) Правильное понимание анатты может избавить человека от этих переживаний относительно прошлого и будущего. Как поется в известной песне: "Призрачно все в этом мире бушующем, есть только миг, за него и держись. Есть только миг между прошлым и будущим, именно он называется "жизнь". )




> С абсолютной точки зрения продолжительность жизни живого существа чрезвычайно коротка и равна длительности одного акта сознания. Подобно тому, как колесо колесницы, вращаясь, касается земли только одной точкой обода и, остановившись, опирается только на одну точку; точно так же длительность жизни живого существа определяется длительностью одного момента сознания; как только это сознание прекратилось, говорят, что бытие также прекратилось. Ибо так было сказано: В прошедший момент сознания (субъект) жил, но не живет и не будет жить; в ненаступивший момент сознания (субъект) не жил, не живет, но будет жить; в настоящий момент сознания (субъект) живет, но не жил и не будет жить.
> 
> ВИСУДДХИ-МАГГА, VIII, 39

----------

Ittosai (21.11.2013), Tong Po (21.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (21.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (21.11.2013), Фил (21.11.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> AlexT и другие. 
> А почему вы уверены в своем перерождении если даже не помните языка на котором говорили в прошлой жизни?
> И некоторые опасаются этого?
> Даже русский язык вам пришлось учить?


Я сомневаюсь в перерождении по многих причинам которые где то написал. 

Да, даже русский мне пришлось учить.

----------


## Фил

> Я сомневаюсь в перерождении по многих причинам которые где то написал. 
> Да, даже русский мне пришлось учить.


Вы сомневаетесь в перерождении сознания или перерождении индивидуума?

----------


## AlexТ

> Вы сомневаетесь в перерождении сознания или перерождении индивидуума?


И то и другое после смерти тела.

----------


## Фил

> И то и другое после смерти тела.


А перерождение сознания является для Вас ключевой характеристикой буддизма?
Потому что для меня, ключевой характеристикой буддизма является аничча, анатта, дукка.
Даже если предположить, что сознание не перерождается, лишнее подтверждение аниччи и анатты.

----------


## Дубинин

> Вы сомневаетесь в перерождении сознания или перерождении индивидуума?


Я например вообще сомневаюсь в существовании сознания, кроме как технического термина, например тепло-холод, курс доллара и прочее.

----------

Мира Смирнова (21.11.2013), Паня (21.11.2013), Фил (21.11.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> А перерождение сознания является для Вас ключевой характеристикой буддизма?


Да. Если мир это дуккха, и перерождения после смерти нет, то напрашивается очевидный вопрос.

----------


## Фил

> Да. Если мир это дуккха, и перерождения после смерти нет, то напрашивается очевидный вопрос.


Чтобы прекратить дукху путем самоубийства?
Но у Вас права на это нет.
Вы - 1/1000000000000 проявлений личности, живущих на отрезке жизни от рождения до смерти.
Договоритесь сначала с остальными 1000000000000-1 и убивайтесь все вместе.

А единолично решать - это насилие, агрессия и волюнтаризм.

----------

Джнянаваджра (21.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (21.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А перерождение сознания является для Вас ключевой характеристикой буддизма?


_Сатизма_, а не буддизма.

----------

Фил (21.11.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Чтобы прекратить дукху путем самоубийства?
> Но у Вас права на это нет.
> Вы - 1/1000000000000 проявлений личности, живущих на отрезке жизни от рождения до смерти.
> Договоритесь сначала с остальными 1000000000000-1 и убивайтесь все вместе.
> 
> А единолично решать - это насилие, агрессия и волюнтаризм.


Спорное заявление. Можно подобную ситуация рассматривать как вид контрацепции.

----------

Фил (21.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> _Сатизма_, а не буддизма.


Это просто мысленный эксперимент был.
Я даже такого не знал. 
Только применительно к Эрику Сати  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Спорное заявление. Можно подобную ситуация рассматривать как вид контрацепции.


При контрацепции прерывается чья-то жизнь.
При самоубийстве - Ваша.

Заявление спорное, я согласен. Вы можете возразить, что я только что сказал, что жизнь не целиком моя и так далее.
Много к чему можно прицепиться.
Но не рассматривайте его с позиции бинарной логики.

И при применении контрацепции, кстати, неизвестно, было бы без контрацепции зачатие или нет.
В данном случае, при применении самоубийства, известно на 100% что существование бы продолжалось.
Причем не существование каких нибудь сперматозоидов и яйцеклеток, 
а существование взрослого, дееспособного человека.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я сомневаюсь в перерождении по многих причинам которые где то написал. 
> 
> Да, даже русский мне пришлось учить.


В факте своего рождения Вы то не сомневаетесь? ) И тело тут не причём. Тело есть у всех, но ощущение "я Алекс" есть только у вас.

----------

Фил (21.11.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Если транслировать мысль "перерожденцев" (извините, это я придумал  )
> получается, что буддизм имеет "смысл" исключительно из-за того, что в нем есть перерождения, 
> можно свести к тому, в данный момент я буду являться причиной появления в будущем другого индивидуума, 
> т.е. я могу способствовать уменьшению дукхи другого индивидуума.
> 
> Почему в таком случае практика буддизма теряет "смысл" если после вашей смерти не появится другой индивидуум?
> Вы же этого все равно не узнаете?!
> 
> И ведь практика как раз и направлена на то, чтобы после смерти *не появился* другой индивидуум?
> ...


Разумеется. Когда достигнута цель пути, то смысла продолжать следовать путём нет. Недаром же Бхагаван сравнивал Дхарму с плотом - когда другой берег достигнут, то плот тащить с собой незачем. Так что всё ОК.

----------

Фил (21.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Разумеется. Когда достигнута цель пути, то смысла продолжать следовать путём нет. Недаром же Бхагаван сравнивал Дхарму с плотом - когда другой берег достигнут, то плот тащить с собой незачем. Так что всё ОК.


Все ОК, согласен.
Только самоубийство в эту цепь не вписывается, за исключением самоубийства архата.

----------


## Говинда

> Пожалуйста:
> Аггаппасада сутта: Наивысший в вере
> Ассаддха мулака сутта: Укоренённый в недостаточной вере
> А в Касибхарадваджа сутте сказано:


Ну и что вы хотите мне доказать. Где тут религия?

Аггаппасада сутта: Наивысший в вере:

«С верой *понимая* высочайшую Дхамму как высочайшую; с верой в высочайшего Будду, среди всех наиболее заслуживающих даров; с верой в высочайшую Дхамму, успокоение бесстрастия, блаженство; с верой в высочайшую Сангху, непревзойдённое поле заслуг; сделав дары высочайшим, человек развивает наивысшую заслугу, наивысшую длительную жизнь и красоту, статус, уважение, блаженство и силу. Сделав дары высочайшим, мудрец, утверждённый в наивысшей Дхамме, становясь человеком или небожителем, радуется, достигнув высочайшего"

Вера ( Садха ) в контексте переводится как "Благоговение".

----------


## Tong Po

> Все ОК, согласен.
> Только самоубийство в эту цепь не вписывается, за исключением самоубийства архата.


Разумеется. А что кто-то говорил иначе?

----------

Фил (22.11.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> При контрацепции прерывается чья-то жизнь.


Да ладно... Это же предупреждение зачатия, а не прерывание беременности.

И вообще, если есть проявления личности, живущие на отрезке жизни от рождения до смерти, то самоубийство непонятно вообще кто совершает: намереваются одни, а курок нажимают по очереди другие (если рассчитывать из 80 моментов сознания/секунду).

----------


## Аурум

> При контрацепции прерывается чья-то жизнь.


По той же логике можно сказать: "Отказ от секса прерывает чью-то жизнь!"

----------

Tong Po (21.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Паня (22.11.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Ну и что вы хотите мне доказать. Где тут религия?


Ничего не хочу доказывать. Вера и доказательства, вообще говоря, антиподы. 


> И ещё называют себя интеллигентами. Эти писатели! Учёные! Они же не верят ни во что. У них же… орган этот, которым верят, атрофировался! За ненадобностью!  ©

----------

Мира Смирнова (21.11.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Чтобы прекратить дукху путем самоубийства?
> Но у Вас права на это нет.


Я не хотел рождаться.  И вообще, кто дал права на самоубийство - Бог?




> Вы - 1/1000000000000 проявлений личности, живущих на отрезке жизни от рождения до смерти.
> Договоритесь сначала с остальными 1000000000000-1 и убивайтесь все вместе.


Я не такой особенный.




> А единолично решать - это насилие, агрессия и волюнтаризм.


Так я решаю про свою жизнь а не про чужую.  Может насилие было это рождения меня.

----------


## AlexТ

> В факте своего рождения Вы то не сомневаетесь? ) И тело тут не причём. Тело есть у всех, но ощущение "я Алекс" есть только у вас.



Ощущение я есть только у меня поскольку мой мозг и его функция отличается от других.

----------


## Фил

> Да ладно... Это же предупреждение зачатия, а не прерывание беременности.
> И вообще, если есть проявления личности, живущие на отрезке жизни от рождения до смерти, то самоубийство непонятно вообще кто совершает: намереваются одни, а курок нажимают по очереди другие (если рассчитывать из 80 моментов сознания/секунду).





> По той же логике можно сказать: "Отказ от секса прерывает чью-то жизнь!"


Есть конкретные, частные начальные условия: жизнь от рождения до смерти.
Давайте обойдемся без секаса (хоть в одной теме  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Фил

> Я не хотел рождаться.  И вообще, кто дал права на самоубийство - Бог?


Право никто не дает. Если кто-то что-то дает, то это это не "право", это разрешение от начальника, который может Вам разрешить, а может и не разрешить.
Конечно у Вас и возникает ассоциация с Богом-начальником, который дает разрешения.

Я придерживаюсь либертарианской позиции, каждый человек рождается свободным.
Он имеет право на свободу в равной степени с другими.
И у него возникает обязанность по соблюдению свобод других (потому что все свободны в равной мере).

Другими словами, можно делать все что угодно, до тех пор, пока это не нарушает свободу других.
Насилие запрещено, поскольку это противоправно, это грубейшее нарушение свободы других.

Вы не хотели рождаться - вы не можете этого утверждать, потому что до Вашего рождения Вас - не было. И Вы не могли "не хотеть" рождаться.
Вы можете не хотеть жить.





> Так я решаю про свою жизнь а не про чужую.  Может насилие было это рождения меня.


В той же мере "насилие" в какой мере "насилие" - дождь на улице, если я его не просил.
Мне просить его не у кого и меня никто и не спрашивал, потому что спрашивать - некому.
Взаимообусловленное возникновение - это не субъект, чтобы творить насилие.

Вы решаете не про свою жизнь.
Вы можете совершить самоубийство, если на 100% уверены, что ни одна из Ваших будущих в перспективе личностей не будет против этого.
А у Вас не может быть такой 100% уверенности, т.к. все изменчиво.
И есть вероятность отличная от нуля, что Вы сегодняшний разовьетесь в личность, которая не будет хотеть самоубийства.

У меня такой опыт уже есть.

----------

Мира Смирнова (22.11.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Есть конкретные, частные начальные условия: жизнь от рождения до смерти.
> Давайте обойдемся без секаса (хоть в одной теме  )


Контрацепция предполагает секс. Я хочу лишь показать вашу извращённую логику:




> При контрацепции прерывается чья-то жизнь.


Прерывается то, что уже началось. А контрацепция лишь предотвращает возникновение жизни. С тем же успехом, что и вы заявили о том, что контрацепция прерывает чью-то жизнь, можно заявить, что девушка, которая отказалась переспать со мной - убийца.

----------

Tong Po (22.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Фил (22.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Я не такой особенный.


 Это был риторический вопрос. Вы не сможете договорится с собой в перспективе, потому вы (прошлый-настоящий-будущий) AlexT разнесены во времени и никогда не встретитесь.

----------


## Фил

> Контрацепция предполагает секс. Я хочу лишь показать вашу извращённую логику:


 Да это Поляков начал про контрацепцию, не надо было сразу отвечать  :Smilie: 
Давайте отложим это.
Джайнисты, кстати, именно так и считают, что, например менструация - это убийство.
Я неправильно написал про контрацепцию.
Аналогия самоубийства и контрацепции - неуместна.

----------

Аурум (22.11.2013), Сергей Ч (22.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Джайнисты, кстати, именно так и считают, что, например менструация - это убийство.


Странные они. Они также считают, что освобождение -- это место в виде перевёрнутого зонтика.)





> Аналогия самоубийства и контрацепции - неуместна.


Конечно, неуместна. Аналогия с убийством уместнее).

----------

Мира Смирнова (22.11.2013), Фил (22.11.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Аналогия самоубийства и контрацепции - неуместна.


Нормальная аналогия. Уби́йство — насильственное лишение жизни. Вы же говорили про "100000000 следующих личностей" с которыми надо договариваться, но которых еще нет. Но в принципе без разницы, какой конь в вакууме - сферический или кубический. настаивать не буду. ))

----------


## Дмитрий Светлов

> Пришел к пониманию того, что в просветлении Будды не было ничего религиозного. Четыре истины, которые он открыл не содержат в себе ничего сверхъестественного и божественного, эти истины просто естественная и бесприпятственная необходимость существования человечества.


Интересное мнение! :Smilie:  Я тоже воспринимаю учение Будды более с философско-этических позиций (улучшение себя и мира вокруг), нежели чем с религиозных (есть колесо сансары, система миров, где существа умирают и рождаются снова в соответствии с кармой).




> 1. Будда - это живой исторический персонаж, который на собственном опыте путем долгих поисков чуть не приведшим его к преждевременной смерти нашел ответы на вполне естественные мучавшие его вопросы относительно природы человеческого существования в обществе (рождения, жизни, постоянной борьбы живых существ, желаний, продолжения рода и семьи, недолговечности материального благополучия и здоровой молодости, неминуемой болезни, старости и смерти). Эти вопросы являются земными и актуальными и в наше время, то есть они не являлись мистическими, а были естественными для человека и направленными на поиск морально-психического удовлетворения ищущего ума.


Да, мне тоже все это видится более приземленно, даже приближенно к некой житейской философии.




> 3. Четыре открытые истины Будды и восьмисоставной путь доступны для понимания и реализуемы обычным человеком.


Да. Простые, понятные вещи на каждый день.

Думаю, что те участники беседы, которые настаивают на религиозном фундаменте Дхаммы, делают это из побуждений защиты традиции от слишком гибкого толкования. Их можно понять.

----------


## Ашвария

Интересное мнение. И честное.
Только у меня другое.
Если вспомнить некоторые Сутры.
Научным путём даже медитация недоказуема (которая дхьяна, настоящая).

----------


## Alex

> Странные они. Они также считают, что освобождение — это место в виде перевёрнутого зонтика.


Разумеется, буддийская космология — что в Абхидхармакоше, что в Калачакра-тантре — вовсе не нелепая и не фантастическая.

----------


## Нико

> Разумеется, буддийская космология — что в Абхидхармакоше, что в Калачакра-тантре — вовсе не нелепая и не фантастическая.


Это было сказано в защиту джайнов?

----------


## Дмитрий Светлов

> Научным путём даже медитация недоказуема (которая дхьяна, настоящая).


Доказуема в каком смысле?
Концентрация - это способность человека фокусировать внимание на объекте длительное время, даже если объект не интересен. Буддийская медитация - один из методов тренировки ума и развития концентрации. Это конкретная техника, которую реально найти в психологических упражнениях. Есть и другие приемы, например, рисуешь прямую линию на бумаге в течение 5 минут. Как только сбился на другие мысли с линии, ставишь "зарубку". В конце 5 минут считаешь, сколько раз ты отлекся. Потом путем практики доводишь количество "зарубок" до нуля.

----------

Фил (23.11.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Доказуема в каком смысле?
> Концентрация - это способность человека фокусировать внимание на объекте длительное время, даже если объект не интересен. Буддийская медитация - один из методов тренировки ума и развития концентрации. Это конкретная техника, которую реально найти в психологических упражнениях. Есть и другие приемы, например, рисуешь прямую линию на бумаге в течение 5 минут. Как только сбился на другие мысли с линии, ставишь "зарубку". В конце 5 минут считаешь, сколько раз ты отлекся. Потом путем практики доводишь количество "зарубок" до нуля.


Спасибо, читала.
Имею ввиду не сосредоточение и не концентрация, а медитация (не випашьяна, не дхарана, а дхьяна.

----------

Сергей Хос (23.11.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Доказуема в каком смысле?
> Концентрация - это способность человека фокусировать внимание на объекте длительное время, даже если объект не интересен. Буддийская медитация - один из методов тренировки ума и развития концентрации. Это конкретная техника, которую реально найти в психологических упражнениях. Есть и другие приемы, например, рисуешь прямую линию на бумаге в течение 5 минут. Как только сбился на другие мысли с линии, ставишь "зарубку". В конце 5 минут считаешь, сколько раз ты отлекся. Потом путем практики доводишь количество "зарубок" до нуля.


Доказуемость в смысле что все которые будут следовать такой то методике получат такой-то результат в такое количество времени.
Также в том что можно ли вообще тренировать концентрацию до таких то уровней?

----------


## Дмитрий Светлов

Если измерять концентрацию, то можно увидеть результаты в сравнении, например.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Путь Будды имеет практическое значение, а не трансцедентно-мистическое.


 :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

по-моему это одно и то же,  :Smilie:  нет никакой разницы между этими двумя определениями.  :Wink:  что может быть более практическим и более практичным, чем хорошая мистика, а плохая мистика нам не нужна вовсе, вот как я считаю, и что я не прав ?

----------

Говинда (25.11.2013)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Это такая же демагогия как у эпилептика Достоевского, что мол если боха нет, то все можно. Религиозное сознание имеет общие черты - буду приводить неуместные аналогии,  только что б отстоять нерушимость догмы.


Опять же не понятно в чём принципиальная разница  :Smilie:  у каждого человека имеется мифологический слой сознания, область веры, символов, культурных кодов, экзистенциальных подавленных страхов и прочего, одни привязывают это к религиозным концептам а другим проще именовать это подсознанием, но едва ли тут есть существенная разница, разве что язык терминологии слегка другой, ну и что  :Smilie:

----------

Джнянаваджра (25.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (25.11.2013), Фил (25.11.2013)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Для меня Дхарма рассыпается как карточный домик, в отсутствии перерождений. (Она и с перерождениями то честно говоря еле держится)


тут разговор можно развернуть в таком ракурсе

Очевидно, что степень, плотность и бескомпромиссность веры в перерождения например у разных буддистов разная, и как правило у бледнолицего воспитанного в материализме и пришедшего к Дхамме она эта вера не такая густая как у монаха из затерянного в лесу Тая монастыря который ничего другого с детства не видел и не знал

тем не менее, с какого момента мы можем начать говорить, что вот этот или тот наш брат по Дхамме уже и не брат вовсе, а занимется искажениями Дхаммы? вот например человек считает себя буддистом и при этом категорически отрицает перерождения - кто он нам? брат? или не совсем?

И вот я считаю, ... что если человек практикует, то даже если он какие-то аспекты отрицает, то не страшно, он не преступник и вообще претензий к нему можно не предьявлять особых.

Любопытно что моё мнение основано на мистическом подходе, мне кажется если человек привязан как-либо к Дхамме на уровне чтения Сутт, то есть привязан к Суттам и основывает на них свою практику, то он в Дхамме независимо от степени отрицания каких-то аспектов Учения, то есть, его практика состоятельна и скорее адекватна чем нет - если он просто читает Сутты и сам себя считает буддистом, получается, что мистический аспект практики имеет место, просто остаётся незамеченным для такого практика   :Smilie:

----------


## AlexТ

> Очевидно, что степень, плотность и бескомпромиссность веры в перерождения например у разных буддистов разная, и как правило у бледнолицего воспитанного в материализме и пришедшего к Дхамме она эта вера не такая густая как у монаха из затерянного в лесу Тая монастыря который ничего другого с детства не видел и не знал


Кстати, в детстве я воспитывался в Христианской традиции. Никаким материалистом я не был, хотя Христианство очень материалистическая религия.

Просто потом я стал исследовать то что  давалось как неоспоримый факт...




> Для меня Дхарма рассыпается как карточный домик, в отсутствии перерождений. (Она и с перерождениями то честно говоря еле держится)


Верно. Вера не только в перерождения, но в то что их можно остановить и только Буддийским (_а не джайнским, или адживиксим "путем"_).




> Тогда объясни почему умирают дети, почему рождаются инвалидами, почему люди, про которых известно, что в этой жизни они не тронули и мухи, бывают ограбленны, изнасилованы, убиты? Где тут причина, если предыдуших жизней не было? Как это объяснить кроме как случайностью?


Это не случайность а так как вселенная развилась за все миллиарды лет существования.  И вообще, самое страшное это то что может быть нету метафизического объяснения почему.  Жизнь это борьба. Либо вы их, либо они вас. Все не могут выиграть.




> А случайность все - это махровый материализм))


Материализм это более детерминизм. Случайности (_кроме как на квантовом уровне_) может и не быть.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> 1. Будда - это живой исторический персонаж, который на собственном опыте путем долгих поисков чуть не приведшим его к преждевременной смерти нашел ответы на вполне естественные мучавшие его вопросы относительно природы человеческого существования в обществе (рождения, жизни, постоянной борьбы живых существ, желаний, продолжения рода и семьи, недолговечности материального благополучия и здоровой молодости, неминуемой болезни, старости и смерти). Эти вопросы являются земными и актуальными и в наше время, то есть они не являлись мистическими, а были естественными для человека и направленными на поиск морально-психического удовлетворения ищущего ума. 
> 
> 2. Просветление Будды носит не религиозный, а практический характер.
> 
> 3. Четыре открытые истины Будды и восьмисоставной путь доступны для понимания и реализуемы обычным человеком.
> 
> 4. Просветление не дает человеку обретения сверхъестественных способностей и направлено не на это, просветление можно рассматривать как морально-психическое совершенствование человека.
> 
> 5. Учение Будды адресовано человеку для осмысления, понимания и реализации пока есть возможность сегодня, а не завтра, так как будущее неясно и неопределенно.


Ох  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  А ведь и правда ... с учётом этих мыслей становится особенно пикантным, то, что на основе всего этого возникла такая мистическая книга, как Палийский Канон 

да и кстати говоря, что есть "мистическое" ? думаю, это относится к нашему взгляду на Дхамму, для самого Будды Дхамма вполне могла быть и чем-то "обычным", ведь лично для него она была прозрачна и не представлялась наполненной загадками 

и "мистика" что бы этим словом ни называть, не обязательно основывается на какой-либо "вере" (что бы этим словом ни называть) но гораздо чаще и более чётко (она, "мистика") основана на опыте  :Smilie:

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Знание о карме - это не религиозный элемент, а психический. Карма влияет на материальные и на не материальные блага человека, то есть предостерегает непросветленный эгоистичный ум от дурных поступков под страхом различных лишений и дурных перерождений. Просветленный ум безразличен к идее кармы и перерождений.


эх  :Smilie:  тут многое зависит от точки зрения, Камма сама по себе просто есть, но для одних это религиозный элемент, для других просто опыт, причём не только для просветлённых, опыт наблюдения действия каммы это вполне обычное дело, что тут такого особенного

так вот, любопытно тут то, что зная о камме как об опыте, мы не будем возражать против того, чтобы другие просто верили в неё, иными словами - камма под любым соусом хороша, это в ней примечательно, так что с практической точки зрения разбор этого вопроса едва ли имеет большую ценность  :Smilie:

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Идеи кармы и перерождений актуальны только для эгоистичного непросветленного ума.


что значит "актуальны" ?  :Smilie:  Да, если камма это уже опыт, то сама идея каммы не столь волнующа, как в случае, если такого опыта нет и это только концепция, но не сказал бы что на уровне опыта камма теряет актуальность,

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Просто потом я стал исследовать то что  давалось как неоспоримый факт...


Первый неоспоримый факт, который должен быть установлен в таком исследовании - это то, что ум есть истинносущее: cogito ergo sum )))

----------

Tong Po (25.11.2013), Фил (25.11.2013)

----------


## Виджай

> Опять же не понятно в чём принципиальная разница  у каждого человека имеется мифологический слой сознания, область веры, символов, культурных кодов, экзистенциальных подавленных страхов и прочего, одни привязывают это к религиозным концептам а другим проще именовать это подсознанием, но едва ли тут есть существенная разница, разве что язык терминологии слегка другой, ну и что


Я не про это, а про то, что "если нет перерождений, то зачем нужна дхарма" - это демагогия. Мне она нужна, что б не было негативных состояний здесь и сейчас. Если она не работает здесь и сейчас, то лучше молиться Исусу, он добрый и  после смерти утешит. Как поется в одной нео-протестантской песенке - "одним он даст награду, а к другим повернется задом!"

----------

Сергей Ч (25.11.2013), Фил (25.11.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Я не про это, а про то, что "если нет перерождений, то зачем нужна дхарма" - это демагогия. Мне она нужна, что б не было негативных состояний здесь и сейчас. Если она не работает здесь и сейчас, то лучше молиться Исусу, он добрый и  после смерти утешит. Как поется в одной нео-протестантской песенке - "одним он даст награду, а к другим повернется задом!"


Ну так "здесь и сейчас" много чего работает. Это во-первых. Во-вторых, если лично Вы рассматриваете Дхарму именно так, находите в ней пользу именно в таком ракурсе, то из этого вовсе никаким образом не следует, что там изначально не было ничего религиозного. Более того, я Вам уже ведь писал в одной из тем, что Вы понимаете религиозность слишком узко, а именно в довольно вульгарном авраамическом смысле ( серьёзные христианские философы даже так не рассматривают).  А между тем индийская религиозность зачастую имеет очень мало корреляций с иудео-христианской моделью. Но от этого вовсе не перестаёт быть религиозностью.

З.Ы. А с тем, что правильная практика Дхармы должна приносить плоды в настоящем никто и не спорит. Сам Бхагаван в суттах тоже об этом говорит.

----------

Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Фил (25.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Ну так "здесь и сейчас" много чего работает. Это во-первых.


Но выбрать то надо что-то одно  :Smilie: 
По тысяче неизвестных причин "выбралась" Дхамма.

----------


## Tong Po

> Но выбрать то надо что-то одно 
> По тысяче неизвестных причин "выбралась" Дхамма.


Ну у кого так, а у кого-то иначе.

----------

Фил (25.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Ну у кого так, а у кого-то иначе.


Я хотел с другой стороны показать Ваш тезис "много чего работает".
Раз человек выбрал Дхамму, то все остальное - либо не работает, либо - не подходит.
Иначе, почему он выбрал именно Дхамму?

----------

Vladiimir (25.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (25.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (25.11.2013)

----------


## Виджай

> Ну так "здесь и сейчас" много чего работает. Это во-первых. Во-вторых, если лично Вы рассматриваете Дхарму именно так, находите в ней пользу именно в таком ракурсе, то из этого вовсе никаким образом не следует, что там изначально не было ничего религиозного. Более того, я Вам уже ведь писал в одной из тем, что Вы понимаете религиозность слишком узко, а именно в довольно вульгарном авраамическом смысле ( серьёзные христианские философы даже так не рассматривают).  А между тем индийская религиозность зачастую имеет очень мало корреляций с иудео-христианской моделью. Но от этого вовсе не перестаёт быть религиозностью.
> 
> З.Ы. А с тем, что правильная практика Дхармы должна приносить плоды в настоящем никто и не спорит. Сам Бхагаван в суттах тоже об этом говорит.


Так да, много, что работает.  Йога  для тела работает Ок. Некоторые выгодные вклады тоже Ок для денег. И даже некоторые психотехники тоже работают Ок, но они, как правило, заимствованы из восточных техник.  И молитва Исусова работает, правда надо верить в кучу смешных историй. А вы что имели ввиду?

Кто для вас серьезные христианские философы, позвольте полюбопытствовать? 

Я вообще-то не утверждал, что в буддизме не было ничего религиозного.   Я к тому, что буддизм  наиболее  "юзабилен" сегодня.    Христианство без веры в догмы уже не христианство, к примеру. Поэтому оно отмирает постепенно. Буддизм может приспособиться очень даже хорошо в современном мире, если сместить акцент с религиозных аспектов, на практические.   Вот и все.

----------


## Chikara

А вообще, какие "религиозные аспекты" есть в буддизме? Перечислите.

----------


## Виджай

> А вообще, какие "религиозные аспекты" есть в буддизме? Перечислите.


Перечисляли уже. Перерождение, наличие разных миров.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Христианство без веры в догмы уже не христианство, к примеру. Поэтому оно отмирает постепенно.


Агаа! вот оно что оказывается.  :Cool:  Тут вы смотрите на христианство больше "изнутри", только при таком взгляде можно прийти к выводу о том, что с потерей каких-то запчастей оно теряет нечто существенное и критичное, при взгляде "со стороны" это совсем не так очевидно, христиане они и есть христиане, крестики носят на шее, а верят они там или нет, и во что, и как - да кто их знает и кто их разберёт,

по-моему, у вас просматривается некая не до конца прожитая камма связи с этим самым христианством 




> Буддизм может приспособиться очень даже хорошо в современном мире, если сместить акцент с религиозных аспектов, на практические.


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  ещё проще того же эффекта можно достичь если удалить некоторые особо проблемные "временные файлы, файлы куки и кэш" христанства равно как и анти-христанства из чьей-то личной системы  :Big Grin:  тогда они перестанут конфликтовать с аналогичными файлами Дхаммы  :Big Grin:  в этом случае не будет необходимости в "смещении акцентов"

----------

Фил (25.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Перечисляли уже. Перерождение, наличие разных миров.


Как всё банально в буддизме, оказывается)))))))

----------


## Chikara

> Перечисляли уже. Перерождение, наличие разных миров.


Отвечал уже.)

----------


## Chikara

> Как всё банально в буддизме, оказывается)))))))


А у вас какие "религиозные аспекты" в буддизме? Перечислите.

----------


## Нико

> А у вас какие "религиозные аспекты" в буддизме? Перечислите.


Только вера. А остальное все научное.

----------


## Chikara

> Только вера.


Во что?

----------


## AlexТ

> Первый неоспоримый факт, который должен быть установлен в таком исследовании - это то, что ум есть истинносущее: cogito ergo sum )))


Атмавада?

----------


## Фил

> Кто для вас серьезные христианские философы, позвольте полюбопытствовать?


Уильям Оккам
Блез Паскаль
Рене Декарт
Эразм Роттердамский
Фома Аквинский
Блаженный Августин

----------


## Нико

> Во что?


В авторитет Будды, Дхармы и Сангхи, и в их учения.) Во что ещё?

----------


## Chikara

> В авторитет Будды, Дхармы и Сангхи, и в их учения.) Во что ещё?


А где здесь религия?

----------

Говинда (25.11.2013), Фил (25.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Атмавада?


а вдруг это и есть истина? ))))

----------


## AlexТ

> а вдруг это и есть истина? ))))


Какие этому доказательства?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Какие этому доказательства?


это следует из ПЕРВОГО НЕОСПОРИМОГО ФАКТА, устанавливаемого на основе непредвзятого самонаблюдения )))))

вы же сами ратуете за беспристрастное исследование фактов.
так вот это оно и есть )))

----------

Фил (25.11.2013)

----------


## Говинда

> Я не про это, а про то, что "если нет перерождений, то зачем нужна дхарма" - это демагогия. Мне она нужна, что б не было негативных состояний здесь и сейчас. Если она не работает здесь и сейчас, то лучше молиться Исусу, он добрый и  после смерти утешит. Как поется в одной нео-протестантской песенке - "одним он даст награду, а к другим повернется задом!"


Если просмотреть палийские источники, то можно увидеть, что в 4БИ и 8БП не входит истина о реинкорнации. Зато она является частью *культуры* того времени. Как уже писали, ценность Учения состоит в том, что его можно реализовать *здесь и сейчас*!

----------

Фил (25.11.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> это следует из ПЕРВОГО НЕОСПОРИМОГО ФАКТА, устанавливаемого на основе непредвзятого самонаблюдения )))))


дело не только в "непредвзятом" самонаблюдении. Выводы могут быть ошибочны. То что есть сознание, не значит что это "Атта".

Факт должен быть оспорим (_хотя бы в теории_), если конечно это не какой-то тавтологический труизм типа:
 "_у правильного треугольника 3 угла_". 




> вы же сами ратуете за беспристрастное исследование фактов.
> так вот это оно и есть )))


Я за научный метод.

----------


## Фил

> Я за научный метод.


Научный метод не работает с субъективным.
Алгеброй гармонию не измерить.

----------


## Виджай

> Агаа! вот оно что оказывается.  Тут вы смотрите на христианство больше "изнутри", только при таком взгляде можно прийти к выводу о том, что с потерей каких-то запчастей оно теряет нечто существенное и критичное, при взгляде "со стороны" это совсем не так очевидно, христиане они и есть христиане, крестики носят на шее, а верят они там или нет, и во что, и как - да кто их знает и кто их разберёт,
> 
> по-моему, у вас просматривается некая не до конца прожитая камма связи с этим самым христианством 
> 
> 
> 
>   ещё проще того же эффекта можно достичь если удалить некоторые особо проблемные "временные файлы, файлы куки и кэш" христанства равно как и анти-христанства из чьей-то личной системы  тогда они перестанут конфликтовать с аналогичными файлами Дхаммы  в этом случае не будет необходимости в "смещении акцентов"



Я не понял, вы о чем? 

То, что без веры в искупительную миссию Исуса, христианство станет просто этической системой, православным атеизмом,  так это работники бога бьют набат. И это прекрасно. Поможем ему стать ему таким.  Причем тут ношение крестиков как украшение?

То, что я не люблю христианство, я и не скрываю. Просто его нужно знать хорошо изнутри, что б называть вещи своими именами. Я его знаю изнутри. А что нужно к нему относится  с любовью? Или на алтарь икону Спаса поставить, как у нек. буддистов-клоунов?

----------


## Виджай

> Если просмотреть палийские источники, то можно увидеть, что в 4БИ и 8БП не входит истина о реинкорнации. Зато она является частью *культуры* того времени. Как уже писали, ценность Учения состоит в том, что его можно реализовать *здесь и сейчас*!


Притянуто за уши вами, но ладно. Я в общем-то сам скептик по отношению загробной жизни.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> То, что без веры в искупительную миссию Исуса, христианство станет просто этической системой, православным атеизмом,  так это работники бога бьют набат.


Я вот совершенно не уверен, что правильно понимаю их дискурс их терминологию, что они имею в виду когда говорят то или это, тут легко ошибиться 




> То, что я не люблю христианство, я и не скрываю. Просто его нужно знать хорошо изнутри, что б называть вещи своими именами. Я его знаю изнутри. А что нужно к нему относится  с любовью? Или на алтарь икону Спаса поставить, как у нек. буддистов-клоунов?


Агаа!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Вот и признались! как я угадал-то  :Wink:  Совсем не очевидно это всё .. с чего бы вдруг нам "нужно его знать хорошо изнутри", не вижу в этом никакого смысла, мало ли разных религий и прочего всякого вокруг, тратить на них время и силы ... а вы зачем-то развиваете с христианством каммическую связь, критикуя его сознательно  :Cool:  да-да-да вот родитесь в следующей жизни среди каких-нить староверов, оно вам надо  :Wink:

----------

Фил (25.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

Как там поживает моя тема? Какие религиозные штучки еще выявили в 4-х БИ? Может закрыть ее?

----------


## AlexТ

> Научный метод не работает с субъективным.


Верно. Но субьективность это не обьективность.

----------

Паня (27.11.2013), Фил (25.11.2013)

----------


## Виджай

> Я вот совершенно не уверен, что правильно понимаю их дискурс их терминологию, что они имею в виду когда говорят то или это, тут легко ошибиться 
> 
> 
> 
> Агаа!  Вот и признались! как я угадал-то  Совсем не очевидно это всё .. с чего бы вдруг нам "нужно его знать хорошо изнутри", не вижу в этом никакого смысла, мало ли разных религий и прочего всякого вокруг, тратить на них время и силы ... а вы зачем-то развиваете с христианством каммическую связь, критикуя его сознательно  да-да-да вот родитесь в следующей жизни среди каких-нить староверов, оно вам надо



Причем тут кармическая связь. Христиане ведут активную пропаганду в ряде буддийских стран. Иногда с успехом. Или вас это не колышет? Вы  также считаете, что  монах Gunananda Thera, которые вступил в полемику с миссионерами  имел кармическую связь с христианством? 

К тому же я живу пока в обществе, где попьё довольно нахально лезет в систему образования, и с ними тоже нужно уметь разговаривать.

----------


## Aion

> Как там поживает моя тема? Какие религиозные штучки еще выявили в 4-х БИ? Может закрыть ее?


Вне религиозного контекста (самоспасения ЖС)  4 БИ вообще не имеют никакого смысла. Закрывайте уж.  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (25.11.2013), Фил (25.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> субьективность это не обьективность.


кстати, как вы устанавливаете различие между тем и другим?

----------

Фил (25.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> К тому же я живу пока в обществе, где попьё довольно нахально лезет в систему образования, и с ними тоже нужно уметь разговаривать.


Если "попье" своими проповедями предотвратят хоть одно убийство, то пусть лезут. Тем более в обществе, где преимущественно богами являются деньги, власть и секс.

----------

Фил (25.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Вне религиозного контекста (самоспасения ЖС)  4 БИ вообще не имеют никакого смысла. Закрывайте уж.


Тогда пусть пока живет.)

----------

Фил (25.11.2013)

----------


## Tong Po

> Так да, много, что работает.  Йога  для тела работает Ок. Некоторые выгодные вклады тоже Ок для денег. И даже некоторые психотехники тоже работают Ок, но они, как правило, заимствованы из восточных техник.  И молитва Исусова работает, правда надо верить в кучу смешных историй. А вы что имели ввиду?
> 
> Кто для вас серьезные христианские философы, позвольте полюбопытствовать? 
> 
> Я вообще-то не утверждал, что в буддизме не было ничего религиозного.   Я к тому, что буддизм  наиболее  "юзабилен" сегодня.    Христианство без веры в догмы уже не христианство, к примеру. Поэтому оно отмирает постепенно. Буддизм может приспособиться очень даже хорошо в современном мире, если сместить акцент с религиозных аспектов, на практические.   Вот и все.


Никуда христианство не отмирает. Даже не собирается. А уж различные варианты индуизма и подавно. Живут и здравствуют. И распространяются по миру, скрещиваясь со всем, что существует. Да и вообще, все мировые религии прекрасно приспосабливаются в современном мире. На то они и мировые.

----------

Джнянаваджра (25.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (25.11.2013), Сергей Ч (25.11.2013), Фил (25.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Верно. Но субьективность это не обьективность.


А Вы хотите субъективное изучать научным методом!

----------

Мира Смирнова (25.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Буддизм может приспособиться очень даже хорошо в современном мире, если сместить акцент с религиозных аспектов, на практические.   Вот и все.


Я писал, что поздние религиозные вкрапления в Учение наоборот способствовали его сохранению. Потому что во все века основная масса людей более склонна принимать на веру, чем на понимание. Божества и молитвенные барабаны оказались эффективнее сутр. Но на самом деле изначально в Учении Будды не было никаких божеств и молитвенных барабанов.

----------

Фил (26.11.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> А Вы хотите субъективное изучать научным методом!


Дело в том что субъективный опыт накладывают на объективный. Например: Будда субъективно "вспомнил" свои перерождения, перерождения других в соответствии с их каммой и заключил что так (_объективно_) происходит не только с ним но и с всеми другими.  От куда мы знаем что его вспоминания это правда? И как мы знаем что исторический человек "Готама Будда" (_если Он был вообще_) вспоминал в сравнении с тем что потом бхиккху запомнили а потом позднее записали в сутты?

----------

Паня (27.11.2013), Фил (26.11.2013)

----------


## Виджай

> Если "попье" своими проповедями предотвратят хоть одно убийство, то пусть лезут. Тем более в обществе, где преимущественно богами являются деньги, власть и секс.


Близорукий подход. Они не предотвратят, скорее наоборот. История ничему не научила?   А чем вам не нравятся деньги, власть и секс?

----------


## Виджай

> Я писал, что поздние религиозные вкрапления в Учение наоборот способствовали его сохранению. Потому что во все века основная масса людей более склонна принимать на веру, чем на понимание. Божества и молитвенные барабаны оказались эффективнее сутр. Но на самом деле изначально в Учении Будды не было никаких божеств и молитвенных барабанов.



Так это ж хорошо, когда есть возможность дать "каждому по потребностям". В других культах нужно кушать  либо все либо ничего.

----------


## Виджай

> Никуда христианство не отмирает. Даже не собирается. А уж различные варианты индуизма и подавно. Живут и здравствуют. И распространяются по миру, скрещиваясь со всем, что существует. Да и вообще, все мировые религии прекрасно приспосабливаются в современном мире. На то они и мировые.



Отмирает, отмирает. В Европе не-христиане одну за другой церкви покупают для удовлетворения своих дух. потребностей.  Тем более, почему бы не убить  конкурента?   :Smilie:  

Замечу - я был часто свидетелем, когда подкованный христианский демагог просто в два счета затыкал рты разным  буддийствующим искателям истин, которые в беседах пытались чё-то мямлить про буддийскую логику и реинкарнации "типа по науке", после двух неловких поворотов и идеологического удара пели песни, про "давайте останемся друзьями, ведь все мы едины и т. д."  Картина не приятная. Многие буддисты, кажется, не могут или не хотят (в силу своей толерантности) как-то идеологически сопротивляться.  А потом слезки льют вот, мол, Пакистан, Афганистан и т.д.  когда-то был буддийским.

----------


## Фил

> Дело в том что субъективный опыт накладывают на объективный. Например: Будда субъективно "вспомнил" свои перерождения, перерождения других в соответствии с их каммой и заключил что так (_объективно_) происходит не только с ним но и с всеми другими.  От куда мы знаем что его вспоминания это правда? И как мы знаем что исторический человек "Готама Будда" (_если Он был вообще_) вспоминал в сравнении с тем что потом бхиккху запомнили а потом позднее записали в сутты?


А не надо его накладывать или натягивать.
НИ-ОТ-КУ-ДА мы не знаем!  :Smilie: 

У меня коллекция уже колченогих уродцев-мутантов от родственного скрещивания:
Буддо-христианство
Буддо-наука

----------


## Chikara

> . Они не предотвратят, скорее наоборот. История ничему не научила?


 Просветите.



> А чем вам не нравятся деньги, власть и секс?


Без денег нельзя, без власти можно, без секса нельзя и можно)

----------


## Chikara

> Так это ж хорошо, когда есть возможность дать "каждому по потребностям". В других культах нужно кушать  либо все либо ничего.


А я и не говорил, что плохо.

----------


## Виджай

> Просветите.
> 
> Без денег нельзя, без власти можно, без секса нельзя и можно)


Так да, пятая благородная истина - "бабло победит зло", но причем тут попье в системе образования? Не знаете, что будет если их много и у них власть?  См. Новую историю Вьетнама и Ю. Кореи,  где иисусники часто ведут себя архиагрессивно?

----------


## Chikara

> Так да, пятая благородная истина - "бабло победит зло", но причем тут попье в системе образования? Не знаете, что будет если их много и у них власть?  См. Новую историю Вьетнама и Ю. Кореи,  где иисусники часто ведут себя архиагрессивно?


Религия религией, а бабло врозь.)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Видел я людей, проповедующих антиинтеллектуализм и ратующих за религиозное мировоззрение. Эти люди были в основном смешны до пугающих масштабов.

Видел я людей, проповедующих антиклерикализм и ратующих за сциентизм (ну или просто за какой-нибудь вид "прогрессорской" нетерпимости: постсатанизм-анхуманизм, меритократия, технофашизм, научный коммунизм). Эти люди были пугающи до смеха.

Но вот людей, которые одновременно и против интеллектуального познания, и против религиозного мировоззрения - видел мало.
В основном это были анархо-примитивисты, которые страстно желали обрушить цивилизацию (хотя бы в локальных границах) и жить в потеряном раю мезолитического (а то и палеолитического) ума. Тут пропорции хаотического прорыва в реакции смеха и испуга примерно одинаковы)

Ну вот, кажется теперь я знаю, кто мог бы отвечать критериям типажа "дхарма-примитивист"  :Wink:

----------

Tong Po (29.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (29.11.2013), Тао (28.11.2013), Фил (27.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Видел я людей, проповедующих антиинтеллектуализм и ратующих за религиозное мировоззрение. Эти люди были в основном смешны до пугающих масштабов.
> 
> Видел я людей, проповедующих антиклерикализм и ратующих за сциентизм (ну или просто за какой-нибудь вид "прогрессорской" нетерпимости: постсатанизм-анхуманизм, меритократия, технофашизм, научный коммунизм). Эти люди были пугающи до смеха.
> 
> Но вот людей, которые одновременно и против интеллектуального познания, и против религиозного мировоззрения - видел мало.


Это был Пол Пот.

"Представьте себе, что к власти приходит правительство, которое объяв-
ляет запрет на деньги. И не только на деньги: запрещены коммерция, про-
мышленность, банки - все, что приносит богатство. Новое правительство
объявляет своим указом, что общество вновь становится аграрным, каковым
оно было в средневековье. Жители больших и малых городов насильственно
переселяются в сельскую местность, где они будут заниматься исключи-
тельно крестьянским трудом. Но членам семьи нельзя жить вместе: дети не
должны попадать под влияние "буржуазных идей" своих родителей. Поэтому
детей забирают и воспитывают в духе преданности новому режиму. Никаких
книг до совершеннолетия. Книги больше не нужны, поэтому их сжигают, а
дети с семилетнего возраста работают на государство "красных кхмеров".
Для нового аграрного класса устанавливается восемнадцатичасовой рабо-
чий день, каторжный труд сочетается с "перевоспитанием" в духе идей
марксизма-ленинизма под руководством новых хозяев. Инакомыслящие, прояв-
ляющие симпатии к прежним порядкам, не имеют права на жизнь. Подлежат
истреблению интеллигенция, учителя, вузовская профессура, вообще грамот-
ные люди, так как они могут читать материалы, враждебные идеям марксиз-
ма-ленинизма, и распространять крамольную идеологию среди трудящихся,
перевоспитанных на крестьянской ниве. Духовенство, политики всех мастей,
кроме разделяющих взгляды правящей партии, люди, нажившие состояние при
прежних властях, больше не нужны - они тоже уничтожаются. Сворачиваются
торговля и телефонная связь, разрушаются храмы, отменяются велосипеды,
дни рождения, свадьбы, юбилеи, праздники, любовь и доброта. В лучшем
случае - труд в целях "перевоспитания", иначе - пытки, муки, деградация,
в худшем случае - смерть."

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Это был Пол Пот.
> 
> "Представьте себе, что к власти приходит правительство, которое объяв-
> ляет запрет на деньги. И не только на деньги: запрещены коммерция, про-
> мышленность, банки - все, что приносит богатство. Новое правительство
> объявляет своим указом, что общество вновь становится аграрным, каковым
> оно было в средневековье. Жители больших и малых городов насильственно
> переселяются в сельскую местность, где они будут заниматься исключи-
> тельно крестьянским трудом. Но членам семьи нельзя жить вместе: дети не
> ...


Вы, я вижу, прониклись деяниями Салота Сара? Я не рекомендую вам хоть в малой мере восхищаться им, если вы исповедуете Дхарму, особенно - махаянскую.

----------

Tong Po (29.11.2013), Фил (27.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.11.2013)

----------


## Виджай

> Религия религией, а бабло врозь.)



Ага, за аренды дхарма-центров святым духом платить или улыбками?

----------

Chikara (27.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ага, за аренды дхарма-центров святым духом платить или улыбками?


А как же обеты Будд?  :Smilie:  (во многих сутрах эта тема муссируется)



> Третий великий обет: "Я даю обет, что в будущей жизни, когда я обрету аннутара-самъяк-самбодхи, я, благодаря беспредельному значению нецепляющейся мудрости и искусности в уловках, дам возможность всем существам обрести неистощимые запасы вещей так, что они не будут испытывать даже наименьшей нужды."

----------


## Chikara

> Вы, я вижу, прониклись деяниями Салота Сара? Я не рекомендую вам хоть в малой мере восхищаться им, если вы исповедуете Дхарму, особенно - махаянскую.


Вы правы, дхарма - это человеческая доброта, а не беспристрастная пустота.

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

Хотелось бы заметить, что восьмеричный путь - это не путь прекращения страдания, это результат пробуждения, также как и остальные истины. Путь прекращения страдания - это Срединный путь, то есть отсутствие чувственных излишеств и самоистязания. Отстутсвие цепляний, желаний, стремлений.

Не впадая в две крайности достигается пробуждение, в результате пробуждения твой путь становится благородным восьмеричным, обладающим восемью правильными качествами. Об этом первый абзац Дхаммачаккаппаваттана Сутты.

Если же начать с попыток "практиковать" "Восьмеричный путь", без самоистязания дело не обойдется.

----------


## Chikara

> Хотелось бы заметить, что восьмеричный путь - это не путь прекращения страдания, это результат пробуждения, также как и остальные истины. Путь прекращения страдания - это Срединный путь, то есть отсутствие чувственных излишеств и самоистязания. Отстутсвие цепляний, желаний, стремлений.
> 
> Не впадая в две крайности достигается пробуждение, в результате пробуждения твой путь становится благородным восьмеричным, обладающим восемью правильными качествами. Об этом первый абзац Дхаммачаккаппаваттана Сутты.
> 
> Если же начать с попыток "практиковать" "Восьмеричный путь", без самоистязания дело не обойдется.


Срединный путь - это и есть путь обычного человека, который избегает зла, чтобы не создать препятствия себе и другим. Ничего религиозного.

----------


## Пилигрим

Четыре истины благородного, переданные живым существам Буддой Шакьямуни, не являются самими истинами, но есть их достоверные концепции. Сами истины реализуются исключительно их прямым постижением, а значит, до реализации прямого постижения, их существование в виде соответствующим достоверным концепциям есть предмет веры. Представление о том, что в буддизме нет ничего  религиозного, в нем все понятно, жизненно, не требует веры идет от восприятия концепций истин за сами истины, непонимание того, что, даже реализовав прямое постижение истин, передать постигнутое невозможно никаким другим способом, кроме как передать его достоверную концепцию.

----------


## sergey

> Хотелось бы заметить, что восьмеричный путь - это не путь прекращения страдания, это результат пробуждения, также как и остальные истины. Путь прекращения страдания - это Срединный путь, то есть отсутствие чувственных излишеств и самоистязания. Отстутсвие цепляний, желаний, стремлений.
> 
> Не впадая в две крайности достигается пробуждение, в результате пробуждения твой путь становится благородным восьмеричным, обладающим восемью правильными качествами. Об этом первый абзац Дхаммачаккаппаваттана Сутты.
> 
> Если же начать с попыток "практиковать" "Восьмеричный путь", без самоистязания дело не обойдется.


Вообще-то в Дхаммачаккапаватана сутте как раз и говорится, что срединный путь - это именно и есть восьмеричный путь:



> Каков же, монахи, этот верный срединный путь, что до конца постигнут Татхагатой и, видение дарующий, знание дарующий, к умиротворению, к постижению, к пробуждению, к Освобождению ведет?
> 
> Это – благородный восьмеричный путь, а именно: правильное понимание, правильная решимость, правильная речь, правильные поступки, правильные средства к существованию, правильное усилие, правильная осознанность, правильное сосредоточение.
> 
> Это и есть, монахи, верный срединный путь, что до конца постигнут Татхагатой и, видение дарующий, знание дарующий, к умиротворению, к постижению, к пробуждению, к Освобождению ведет.


http://dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn56-11.htm

----------


## sergey

Йонтен Гъяцо, и там же про четвертую благородную истину:



> А в чем состоит благородная истина о пути практики, ведущем к прекращению страданий?
> 
> Именно этот благородный восьмеричный путь: правильное понимание (диттхи), правильная решимость (санкаппа), правильная речь (вача), правильное действие (камманта), правильные средства к существованию (аджива), правильное усилие (ваяма), правильное памятование (сати), правильное сосредоточение (самадхи).

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Если же начать с попыток "практиковать" "Восьмеричный путь", без самоистязания дело не обойдется.


В чём же будет состоять самоистязание?

----------


## Chikara

> Четыре истины благородного, переданные живым существам Буддой Шакьямуни, не являются самими истинами, но есть их достоверные концепции. Сами истины реализуются исключительно их прямым постижением, а значит, до реализации прямого постижения, их существование в виде соответствующим достоверным концепциям есть предмет веры. Представление о том, что в буддизме нет ничего  религиозного, в нем все понятно, жизненно, не требует веры идет от восприятия концепций истин за сами истины, непонимание того, что, даже реализовав прямое постижение истин, передать постигнутое невозможно никаким другим способом, кроме как передать его достоверную концепцию.


Действительно, пребывающее в постоянном комфорте тело прочитав о 4-х БИ не поймет их. Жизнь - это удовольствие, а не страдание, - скажет тело. Другое тело может просто поверить истинам Будды без понимания, но в такой вере не будет ничего религиозного, так как эти истины вполне проверяемы и доказуемы, в них нет ничего сверхъестественного и концептуального. С годами, если он будет их анализировать, он поймет их на собственной шкуре. Вы поняли меня?

----------


## AlexТ

> В чём же будет состоять самоистязание?



Накладывание на себя запретов и всяких неудобств. Подавление страстей может сильно аукнуться когда сила подавления ослабнет.

----------


## AlexТ

> Хотелось бы заметить, что восьмеричный путь - это не путь прекращения страдания, это результат пробуждения, также как и остальные истины.


Есть такая трактовка. В более поздней Тхеравадской литературе вообще говорится что Б8П и т.д. это такой момент локуттара читты в момент маггапхалы. 

Может быть стадии пути это не "_инструкция к действию_" а описание того что происходит в период/момент Пробуждения.

----------


## Chikara

> Есть такая трактовка. В более поздней Тхеравадской литературе вообще говорится что Б8П и т.д. это такой момент локуттара читты в момент маггапхалы. 
> 
> Может быть стадии пути это не "_инструкция к действию_" а описание того что происходит в период/момент Пробуждения.


Зачем описывать твердость, если можно потрогать?

----------


## AlexТ

> Зачем описывать твердость, если можно потрогать?


Для того что бы знать что именно твердость, а не гладкость, ощущается. Ну и что бы рассказать другим то что происходит с Буддийским бхиккху.

Заметьте что в ДН#2, Будда описывает стадии Буддийского путь для Короля Аджасатту как контраст с учениями других учителей.
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...02.0.than.html

virtue->Sense Restraint->Mindfulness & Alertness->Contentedness->Abandoning the Hindrances-> 4 Jhana->Insight Knowledge-> супер возможности->The Ending of Mental Fermentations .

----------


## Chikara

> Для того что бы знать что именно твердость, а не гладкость, ощущается. Ну и что бы рассказать другим то что происходит с Буддийским бхиккху.


Во все времена пуд весил 16 кг.

----------


## AlexТ

> Во все времена пуд весил 16 кг.


Да. Но (_насчет Буддийского пути_) не все это знают, особенно не-Буддисты как король в ДН2 .

----------


## Chikara

> Да. Но (_насчет Буддийского пути_) не все это знают, особенно не-Буддисты как король в ДН2 .


Все это знают, но не каждый исполняет.

----------


## AlexТ

> Все это знают, но не каждый исполняет.


Не с каждым так происходит. Различные причины, различные результаты.

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

> Вообще-то в Дхаммачаккапаватана сутте как раз и говорится, что срединный путь - это именно и есть восьмеричный путь:
> 
> http://dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn56-11.htm


Переводы бывают разные, однако чисто логически, принуждение себя или своего ума к каким бы то ни было действиям, например, к многодневным закрытым медитационным ритритам с концентрацией на одной точке, или подавление своих страстей - ни раз ни срединный путь и на воздерждание от двух крайностей не похоже.

Однако же очевидно, что когда ум пробудился, то тогда все эти восемь характеристик проявляются естественно и сами собой.

Пробуждение же - естественный процесс, если не вовлекаться в новые сны.

----------


## sergey

> Переводы бывают разные


Что вы хотите этим сказать? Что это неправильный перевод, или у вас есть какой-то другой вариант перевода?
Во всех вариантах, которые я знаю, переводится именно так: в приведенном мной переводе Дм. Ивахненко, в переводе на русский А. Парибка, в четырех переводах на английский разных переводчиков: http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....011.than.html
Можете в конце концов сами перевести это предложение со словарем с пали. В сутте говорится, что срединный путь - это благородный восьмеричный путь.



> однако чисто логически, принуждение себя или своего ума к каким бы то ни было действиям, например, к многодневным закрытым медитационным ритритам с концентрацией на одной точке, или подавление своих страстей - ни раз ни срединный путь и на воздерждание от двух крайностей не похоже.


Нет, это не логично, мне кажется, это скорее точка зрения современного, избалованного комфортом цивилизации человека, который не готов терпеть никакие неприятности, в том числе те, который возникают при приложении усилий. В благородный путь входят истинные усилия. Не буду расшифровывать подробнее, все это описано в сутрах, комментариях и наставлениях учителей. Есть глава об усердии в Бодхичарья-аватаре Шантидевы.
Нелогично, когда достижение цели идет сначала, а потом зачем-то - путь к этой цели. Обычно в жизни сначала человек что-то делает, чтобы достичь цели, а потом её достигает, т.е. сначала путь к цели, а потом - достижение этой цели. Например человек строит дом: закладывает фундамент, возводит стены, кладет крышу, вставляет двери и окна... - в конце получает дом. А не так, что сначала готов дом, а потом - строительства дома. Или изучение инстранного языка: человек заучивает слова, знакомится с граммтическими конструкциями языка, тренируется воспринимать на слух речь, учится выговаривать звуки, слова и фразы этого языка и в конце достигает цели -научается говорить на этом языке. Так и здесь, как говорит Будда в сутте:



> Это – благородный восьмеричный путь, а именно: правильное понимание, правильная решимость, правильная речь, правильные поступки, правильные средства к существованию, правильное усилие, правильная осознанность, правильное сосредоточение.
> 
> Это и есть, монахи, верный срединный путь, что до конца постигнут Татхагатой и, видение дарующий, знание дарующий, к умиротворению, к постижению, к пробуждению, к Освобождению ведет.


Что касается "ретритов с концентрацией на одной точке", не знаю, о чем вы, я с практиками Риме не очень знаком.
Но я изначально написал об одном - что в Дхаммачаккапаватана сутте верный срединный путь Будда описывает именно как благородный восьмеричный путь. Это я продемонстрировал, а обсуждать ретриты и т.д. здесь не хотел бы.

----------

Thaitali (15.12.2013), Говинда (29.11.2013), Фил (29.11.2013)

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

> Но я изначально написал об одном - что в Дхаммачаккапаватана сутте верный срединный путь Будда описывает именно как благородный восьмеричный путь. Это я продемонстрировал, а обсуждать ретриты и т.д. здесь не хотел бы.


Прошу прощения за ошибку. Однако, суть моего сообщения не в том, что срединный путь - это (не) благородный восьмеричный, а в том, что пробуждение к нему произошло в результате неследования двум крайностям - а именно потаканию желаниям и их подавлению. Постановка цели путь к ней и достижение - это по сути кармическое действие. Строя дом, накапливается карма. Совершая любые действия с намерением достичь какой-либо цели, накапливается карма. Таким образом восьмеричный путь реализовать не получится.

Неприятности будут в любом случае, ведь кармы у нас накоплено в результате правильных усилий уже предостаточно, так что плоды их будут созревать и созревать. Прекратить дальнейшее накопление кармы можно лишь в результате прекращения стремлений к достижению чего бы то ни было - дома ли, машины ли, просветления ли.

----------

Бодо (15.12.2013)

----------


## sergey

> ... Строя дом, накапливается карма. Совершая любые действия с намерением достичь какой-либо цели, накапливается карма. Таким образом восьмеричный путь реализовать не получится.
> 
> Неприятности будут в любом случае, ведь кармы у нас накоплено в результате правильных усилий уже предостаточно, так что плоды их будут созревать и созревать. Прекратить дальнейшее накопление кармы можно лишь в результате прекращения стремлений к достижению чего бы то ни было - дома ли, машины ли, просветления ли.


В разных школах буддизма есть ведь разные учения. В Ваджраяне есть, насколько я знаю, подход "плод как путь" и другие разные учения.

Если про Тхераваду, то есть сутта, где по этому поводу говорится, что как человек например хочет дойти до рощи - он идет, у него есть желание, намерение и т.д., а когда доходит до рощи, достигает своей цели, то его желание удовлетворяется, так же и благородный путь - пока человек идет, у него есть желание, намерение, а когда он достигает цели, оно прекращается. Примерно так, не помню совсем точно и не помню в какой сутте, может потом найду. Так что в Тхераваде не считают истинное намерение, истинное усилие препятствием для достижения цели, нет, это - факторы благородного восьмеричного пути. 
В одной из сутт Будда говорит о
- черной камме,
- белой, 
-смешанной и
- не-черной-не-белой, ведущей к прекрашению каммы. И это - благородный восьмеричный путь.
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....235.than.html

----------

Ittosai (15.12.2013), Thaitali (15.12.2013), Фил (29.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

Сутта для ищущих смысла в перерождениях - 
Явакалапи сутта: Связка ячменя СН 35.248 




> ...
> Если этот необученный заурядный человек направит свой ум на будущее новое существование, то тогда этот никчёмный человек ударяем ещё больше, точно также, как связка ячменя ударяется седьмым цепом.
> ...
> * «Я» – это измышление,
> * «Я таков» – это измышление,
> * «Я буду» – это измышление,
> * «Меня не будет» – это измышление,
> * «Я буду состоять из формы» – это измышление,
> * «Я буду бесформенным» – это измышление,
> ...


Я прав?

----------

Бодо (15.12.2013)

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

> - не-черной-не-белой, ведущей к прекрашению каммы. И это - благородный восьмеричный путь.
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....235.than.html


Да, это благородный восьмеричный путь, однако к нему нужно еще пробудиться не следуя за желаниями и не подавляя их или контролируя ум.

----------


## sergey

> Да, это благородный восьмеричный путь, однако к нему нужно еще пробудиться не следуя за желаниями и не подавляя их или контролируя ум.


)) В Тхераваде освобождение ума, в котором нет никаких усилий (или желаний - аппанихита четовимутти) - это один из результатов, а в комментаторской традиции аппанихита рассматривается как один из атрибутов ниббаны. А так, Будда напротив учил контролировать ум, вот например глава об уме из Дхаммапады: http://dhamma.ru/canon/kn/dhp/dhammapada.htm#n3



> 35. Обуздание мысли, едва сдерживаемой, легковесной, спотыкающейся где попало, – благо. 	
> Обузданная мысль приводит к счастью. 	
> 
> 36. Пусть мудрец стережет свою мысль, труднопостижимую, крайне изощренную, спотыкающуюся где попало. 	
> Стереженная мысль приводит к счастью. 
> ...
> 42. Что бы ни сделал враг врагу или же ненавистник ненавистнику, 	
> ложно направленная мысль может сделать еще худшее. 	
> 
> ...


Тут говорится и об охране ума и о направлении ума.
Или тоже из Дхаммапады об укрощении себя



> 322. Укрощенные мулы, и благородные синдхские лошади, и большие слоны благо. 
> Но лучше этого тот, кто смирил себя. 
> 
> 323. Ибо с этими животными не достичь недоступной страны,
> куда придет человек, смиривший себя самоограничением и упражнением.


Пока заканчиваю, т.к. на работе и вообще офтоп - тема немного про другое, как я понимаю.

----------

Ittosai (15.12.2013), Thaitali (15.12.2013)

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

> )) В Тхераваде освобождение ума, в котором нет никаких усилий (или желаний - аппанихита четовимутти) - это один из результатов,


Что же, значит, одно предложение "Дхаммачаккапаватана сутты" было для первых пяти слушателей, а Дхаммапада - для все еще желающих (!) себя смирять и приходить в недоступные страны.

----------


## Тао

> Сутта для ищущих смысла в перерождениях - 
> Явакалапи сутта: Связка ячменя СН 35.248 
> 
> 
> 
> Я прав?


Вопрос не в том, нужно ли искать смысл в перерождениях. Просто без них смысла еще меньше, и все объяснения в рамках существования, перерывающегося смертью, выглядят натянуто.
Если брать вашу позицию, что мы не можем решать за других "я", которые возможно не захотят суицида, то на деле мы видим, что "я" - комок страдания, и все последующие "я" будут такими же. Так почему же не сделать доброе дело, прекратив страдание?
Конечно, я не абсолютизирую свою позицию, но если бы я был бы уверен в том, что взаимозависимое возникновение точно прекратится со смертью тела, обязательно совершил бы суицид.

----------

Tong Po (29.11.2013), Фил (29.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Вопрос не в том, нужно ли искать смысл в перерождениях. Просто без них смысла еще меньше, и все объяснения в рамках существования, перерывающегося смертью, выглядят натянуто.


А есть ли какие-то объяснения в рамках не прерывающихся смертью?
Я не нашел.
Смерть то никуда не девается. 
Тем более Будда однозначно констатировал, что существование "Я" после смерти - неопределено.
* «Я буду» – это измышление,
* «Меня не будет» – это измышление,





> Если брать вашу позицию, что мы не можем решать за других "я", которые возможно не захотят суицида, то на деле мы видим, что "я" - комок страдания, и все последующие "я" будут такими же.


Не такими же. Будут все менее и менее омраченными.
Суицид - невежественный поступок.

----------

Тао (29.11.2013)

----------


## Тао

> А есть ли какие-то объяснения в рамках не прерывающихся смертью?
> Я не нашел.
> Смерть то никуда не девается. 
> Тем более Будда однозначно констатировал, что существование "Я" после смерти - неопределено.
> * «Я буду» – это измышление,
> * «Меня не будет» – это измышление,


Я не говорил про "Я". Я говорил про взаимозависимое возникновение. С вашей точки зрения оно прекращается с прекращением жизни тела, и, следовательно, его прекращения можно добиться разрушением тела. С канонической точки зрения - с разрушением тела, процесс возникновения пойдет вновь.
Условно говоря, в вашей системе есть два способа прекращения страданий : один - о котором рассказал Будда, второй (плохой с точки зрения морали и нравственности) - суицид.




> Не такими же. Будут все менее и менее омраченными.


Но страдать будут все равно. Разница лишь в интенсивности.




> Суицид - невежественный поступок.


Конечно. Но если существо прекратило процесс взаимозависимого возникновения, имеет ли это хоть какое-нибудь значение?

----------

Tong Po (29.11.2013), Фил (29.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Я говорил про взаимозависимое возникновение. С вашей точки зрения оно прекращается с прекращением жизни тела, и, следовательно, его прекращения можно добиться разрушением тела.


Нет-нет. Я наверное неправильно выразил свою точку зрения.
Я не считаю, что взаимозависимого возникновения можно добиться разрушением тела!
Я не понимаю единственное, почему существование взаимозависимого возникновения придает смысл практике?
Это настолько же эфемерно, насколько может служить смыслом практики постройка плотины Братской ГЭС или Исакиевского собора.

----------


## Chikara

> Нет-нет. Я наверное неправильно выразил свою точку зрения.
> Я не считаю, что взаимозависимого возникновения можно добиться разрушением тела!
> Я не понимаю единственное, почему существование взаимозависимого возникновения придает смысл практике?


Я уже писал, они хотят прогрессировать после смерти и одновременно боятся неблагого перерождения, иначе для них теряется смысл совершенствования сейчас. Это желание последующего прогресса и нежелание неблагого перерождения обусловлено привязанностью к жизни.

----------

Фил (29.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

Цитата из книги Макса Мюллера "Шесть систем индийской философии"
http://psylib.org.ua/books/mullm01/txt03.htm




> Период сутр, восходящий до царствования Ашоки в третьем веке и до его собора в 242 году до н.э., включает в себе не только знаменитые сутры Панини, но определяется как период величайшей философской деятельности в Индии, вызванной, по-видимому, сильным потрясением, произведенным *возникновением буддийской школы философии и впоследствии буддийской религии*.


т.е. сначала, все таки, было - яйцо.

----------


## sergey

> Что же, значит, одно предложение "Дхаммачаккапаватана сутты" было для первых пяти слушателей, а Дхаммапада - для все еще желающих (!) себя смирять и приходить в недоступные страны.


Вы почему-то отделяете второе от первого, когда второе (смирять себя) - часть первого. Понимаете, желания возникают обусловлено и если вы просто скажете себе "не желай ничего больше" или постараетесь ничего не желать, то от одного этого желания все равно не пропадут. Но для того, чтобы желания прекратились, есть путь, в течение которого желания есть и желания играют свою роль. Я писал уже про сутту, вот, привожу ее (быстренький, приблизительный) перевод. В этой сутте досточт. Ананда излагает путь именно через желания:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....015.than.html




> Так я слышал. Однажды досточтимый Ананда находился в Косамби, в парке Госиты. И тогда брахман Унхаба подошел к тому месту, где находился досточтимый Ананда и, подойдя, вежливо приветствовал его. После обмена дружелюбными приветствиями он сел рядом. Усевшись, он сказал дост. Ананде: "друг (bho) Ананда, в чем цель святой жизни, которой учатся у шрамана Готамы?"
> "Брахман, цель святой жизни в учении Благодатного - оставление желаний".
> "Есть ли путь, есть ли практика для оставления желаний?"
> "Да, есть путь, есть практика для оставления желаний."
> "Каков путь, какова практика для оставления желаний?"
> 
> "Брахман, бывает, что монах развивает основание могущества (иддхипада), сопряженное со сосредоточением, основанное на желании и усилиях"
> (chandasamādhipadhānasaṅkhārasamannāgataṃ iddhipādaṃ bhāveti)
> Он развивает  основание могущества, сопряженное с сосредоточением, основанное на энергии (вирья) и усилиях,
> ...


Вот, уважаемый Йонтен Гъяцо, ответ на ваши слова о том, что нельзя пройти восьмеричным путем, если есть желания и намерения.

----------

Ittosai (15.12.2013), Thaitali (15.12.2013), Tong Po (15.12.2013), Фил (15.12.2013)

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

> Вы почему-то отделяете второе от первого, когда второе (смирять себя) - часть первого. Понимаете, желания возникают обусловлено и если вы просто скажете себе "не желай ничего больше" или постараетесь ничего не желать, то от одного этого желания все равно не пропадут. Но для того, чтобы желания прекратились, есть путь, в течение которого желания есть и желания играют свою роль. Я писал уже про сутту, вот, привожу ее (быстренький, приблизительный) перевод. В этой сутте досточт. Ананда излагает путь именно через желания:
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....015.than.html
> 
> 
> 
> Вот, уважаемый Йонтен Гъяцо, ответ на ваши слова о том, что нельзя пройти восьмеричным путем, если есть желания и намерения.


Спасибо за перевод Сутты, однако это не ответ на мои слова. Это перевод Сутты, с помощью которого вы решили поспорить с моими словами, причем перевод, на мой взгляд, некорректный. Так например Ананде был задан вопрос - как оставить то или иное желание - и он ответил, как его оставить (оставить желание, а не желания). Нечасто встретишь и перевод иддхипады как "основание могущества".

Что же касается архатства, желания и намерения - это та самая обуза, ноша, узы становления, которые архат отбросил и разрушил.

Более того, архату, перед достижением архатства, согласно этой сутте, следовало бы сделать практику, направленную на оставление желания достижения архатства.

Более того, это был ответ Ананды брахману.

Вот почему это не ответ на мои слова. 

Ответом на мои слова будут слова архата, достигшего архатства, имея при этом желания.

При этом, для придания виртуального веса моим словам, я тоже могу привести какую-нибудь цитату, например из огненной сутты:

"Он разочаровывается в рассудке, разочаровывается в понятиях, разочаровывается в сознании рассудка, разочаровывается в ощущении рассудка. И что бы ни возникало на основе ощущения рассудка, переживаемое как наслаждение, боль, или ни наслаждение, ни боль, в нем он тоже разочаровывается. Разочарованный, он становится беспристрастным. С помощью беспристрастия он полностью освобождается. Полностью освободившись, он знает, что "Полностью освобожден". Он распознает, что "Рождения исчерпаны, святая жизнь завершена, задача выполнена. Больше ничего не нужно для этого мира"."

И про четыре основы достижений (иддхипады), говорится, что 

"Первая Основа Достижения – это желание достичь цели, решение исполнить задуманное. Эта основа сначала предшествует действиям для достижения цели, а затем не прерывается до исполнения задуманного. Другими словами, это решимость исполнить задуманное.
Вторая Основа Достижения – это этап, на котором прикладываются усилия для достижения цели. То есть сначала надо осознать, что требуется делать для достижения цели, а затем надо осуществлять эти действия на практике.
Третья Основа Достижения – это осознавать, что прикладываемые усилия приведут к достижению, и иметь настрой (намерение) продолжать прикладывать усилия для исполнения задуманного. 
Четвёртая Основа Достижения – наблюдать результат усилий, анализировать результат так, чтобы скорректировать при необходимости усилия для достижения цели, понять, что требуется для устранения ошибок. Если человек выполняет все условия для достижения цели, ожидаемый результат обязательно должен появиться. "

Итак я предлагаю свою трактовку Четырех основ достижения: 

Понимая, что результат (4), это отсутствие усилий, отсутствие желаний, отсутствие намерения - осознать(3), какие усилия могут привести к такому результату - то есть оставить усилия (2), отречься от желания (1).

В этой связи вспоминается анекдот:

"Негр под пальмой на родине лежит млеет. Мимо проходит бизнесмен из Европы.
— Вот ты негр, лежишь бездельничаешь, а мог бы на пальму залезть, нарвать бананов. Пойти на рынок и продать.
— А зачем?
— Ну как зачем! На деньги с проданного, купишь тележку и нарвешь на много больше!
— А зачем?
— Да ты с проданного уже сможешь купить грузовик и возить большие обьемы, потом наймешь работников, а сам будешь лежать и ничего не делать!
— А я в принциппе и так лежу и ни чего не делаю!"

----------

Бодо (15.12.2013)

----------


## sergey

> Нечасто встретишь и перевод иддхипады как "основание могущества".


Да, возможно, я это понятие не так часто встречал, а переводил сутту прямо тут в сообщении сегодня. В английском переводе: "the base of power".




> При этом, для придания виртуального веса моим словам, я тоже могу привести какую-нибудь цитату, например из огненной сутты:
> 
> "Он разочаровывается в рассудке, разочаровывается в понятиях, разочаровывается в сознании рассудка, разочаровывается в ощущении рассудка. И что бы ни возникало на основе ощущения рассудка, переживаемое как наслаждение, боль, или ни наслаждение, ни боль, в нем он тоже разочаровывается. Разочарованный, он становится беспристрастным. С помощью беспристрастия он полностью освобождается. Полностью освободившись, он знает, что "Полностью освобожден". Он распознает, что "Рождения исчерпаны, святая жизнь завершена, задача выполнена. Больше ничего не нужно для этого мира"."


Правильно, это заключительный момент, момент достижения освобождения. Чтобы прийти к этому и требуется благородный восьмеричный путь, в который входят в частности истинные намерения и истинные усилия.

Впрочем тут уже - повторение уже раньше написанного. Мое дело было написать то, что я считаю правильным, я это сделал и на этом пока закончу. )

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

Сергей, разочаруйтесь прямо сейчас во всем, что бы ни возникало на основе ощущения рассудка.
На этом я тоже пока закончу =)

----------


## Фил

Интересная статья
That Awful "Ism" in Buddhism

"Религия", "Философия", "Духовная практика" - суть конструкты, да к тому же наши, западные.
Обсуждается, почему "Буддизм" - считается "религией". а "эпикурейство" или "платонизм" - почему то нет.

Что на самом деле Дхарма не вмещается в прокрустово ложе ни религии, ни философии, ни духовной практики.
Что Дхарма это Дхарма и понять ее можно только в контексте Азиатской культуры.
Навешивание ярлыков "религия", "философия" или "духовная практика" уже сам по себе не буддийский подход.
А буддийский подход - избавиться как от ярлыков, так и от какого бы то ни было контекста вообще.

Конечно, сайт About.com  не претендует на роль достоверного источника, но суть передана очень хорошо.

----------

Ho Shim (24.12.2013), Vladiimir (25.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2013)

----------

